# Missouri/Illinois Racers - Part 3



## tfrahm

Carried over to "seed" the new thread:

*SuperXRAY	05-03-2004 07:42 AM	*
*New Track - Racing Starts May 16*

We had our test event yesterday at Home Depot in Columbia, MO. Everything went pretty well...track got setup and the software works. Location is fantastic...concrete has no bumps and we have our choice of covered or uncovered racing. Hopefully this will be our only year of parking lot racing, then we can move to our desired location and have off-road and on-road racing.

Come out and visit us!

All you sedan people, we may be running mod and stock this year. Track is 48x96 and very fast.

Tom? John R.?​
*tfrahm	05-03-2004 08:02 AM*
Mitch -- Thanks for the update....

?Questions?...:

? Which layout did they decide on (#1, #2, #3, or ??)...?

? Any initial guess on tires? (About like HobbyTown's concrete or ??) (covered track area would really help simplify tire selection on those hot sunny days...?)​
*SuperXRAY	05-03-2004 07:00 PM*
Tom,


Tire selection will probably be equivelant, I don't know since I didn't get to run anything. We figured we could do the uncovered for a few times since the birds have really dumped on the covered area!​
*tfrahm	05-03-2004 09:09 PM*
Ah -- Bird "stuff" -- the ultimate traction challenge! Even tougher than the kitty litter at HobbyTown... ​


----------



## tfrahm

OK, Gang... 

A nice clean thread, ready for some hot racing action....

Post away...


----------



## Luckyman4

Sedan racing at Home Depot ... sounds great! I will try and be there on the 16th, but I'm still up to my arm pits in "honey do" stuff on the new house. Plus I just haven't been able to find my "round to it" for RC in many months. The bird doo dilemma is a new one, maybe we need an extra corner marshall for BB gun duty ... or is that BB gun doody? Could make for some interesting finishes ...

-John


----------



## artee

*doo on the track*

Sounds like a great opportunity for the store to demo a power washer to scrub the track before the races. I used to do power tool demos at HD stores, and I have seen stores bring out power washers to do car wash demos all the time. Have to find out who the rep is...


----------



## Losi_Fan

** * * MMRCC RACE SCHEDULE CHANGE * * **

Looks like a slight chance of rain on Sunday. We didn't want to get rained out three weeks in a row and with Mother's Day falling on race day this Sunday we've decided to move up the race to Saturday, May 8th (instead of Sunday). Same daily schedule for registration, start time, etc... Please pass the word and hope to see you there.


----------



## confused

*Hallsville Tonight*

racing in hallsville tonight bring it on im ready


----------



## tfrahm

I won't make it tonight, but I'm sort of assuming, based on all the other racing options starting up on Sundays that I may need to switch over to Wednesday nights for Hallsville soon... ??? Anyone else thinking that way ???


----------



## BluesFan

I'm curious to see who all will be showing up to the Columbia Thunder races this summer. Let's see, sedan racers posting so far is Mitch, Tom, and John..... I really do miss the touring car racing and could definitely be swayed to buy an electric touring car if the interest level stays high.


----------



## RCTRAXER

Tom, you are right, it looks like Wednesday night will be the night. If Jeff City is racing on Saturday this week then Hallsville won't be open I am sure. 

I am planning on being up there tonight with CCB1.


----------



## tfrahm

Marvin has a TC3 that he has talked about dusting off (he has problems posting here, so I'll check with him to see how serious he is..)....


----------



## tfrahm

I'll be doing "domestic service" this weekend anyway, since it's *Mother's Day*, etc...


----------



## ITTony

I'll be there tonight with the B4. I won't be spreading oil over the track this time since I finally rebuilt my leaky shock. What's the earliest someone will be there?


----------



## confused

around 6 30 to 6 45


----------



## TeamAE_Pace

I am usualy a die hard and come up under most any cercumstance. But after driving up last week only to turn around a hour later leaves a bitter taste only because the gas prices are so fregin high. I don't mind driving up but i want to make sure someone will be there to race in advance. Sorry to be that way but I cant afford driving somewhere and doing nothing. 

Second Does anyone know anything about these TC3, i am trying to get mine setup for racing at the Home Depot. I am still struggling to find a gearing that will work on it without getting the motor too hot. Right now I beleve i am running stock Spur with a 25 tooth pinion with a P2k2/Monster Stock Arm. It seems hot to me but at the same time i dont know because i have never raced one. Also is there a good setup for HD? Any help would be apriciated. 

Thanks 
David Johnson


----------



## SuperXRAY

Nick? I'll be racing electric and nitro (Nitro TC3). Don't need to get yourself all caught up in electric sedan. 


As far as TC3 gearing, I ran up to a 27 on mine with a P2K. Seems like you'd be fine with 25....however, the track we have is rather large and fast for stock touring car. As far as the motor getting hot, I've never ran mine over 152F in a sedan...what's yours running?

I'd like a poll as to who would be willing to run mod sedan? I'm not up to switching out motors every race, so I'll go one way or the other!


----------



## tfrahm

David -- When I ran a TC3 with a P2K, I ran up to 30 t pinion with the original 72 spur... With a P2K2, I ran around a 28... For a "Monster" (if I understand correctly, you have a monster arm in a P2K2 can -- right?) -- I'd drop down to maybe a 25 like you ran... 

Also remember -- in a race, you only run 5 min... If you're out playing around to test it out, you may run a much longer time if you run till you dump -- that really adds extra heat which can fool you...

OH -- I ran pretty low profile tires (2.37" ProLine H13's), so you might drop one more tooth for more normal profile sedan tires....

Another thing -- On a "flowing" onroad track, once you adapt to the sedan, you tend to really smooth out your driving, so it is actually much easier on the motor than testing in a driveway or running up and down the street (where you stop, turn around, take off again, etc..)... Remember -- Smooooooooth... 4wd on pavement can really sucker you into "ripping" on the throttle because of the traction, but that heats the motor and sucks the batteries... SMOOOOOOOOTH... *Big sedan driving "secret":* At just about every onroad track, including the HobbyTown parking lot races, the key to going fast was fighting your urge to go "fast" -- it seems like there are always 3-4 spots where you had to SLOW DOWN so you could stay SMOOTH -- at HobbyTown, this could pick up a full lap or so over a 5 min. race... (Don't tell anyone, OK?)


----------



## tfrahm

Mitch -- I'm an exception... With two XXX-S's I ?could? run both, although that could be a bit much to keep up with... What I'd probably try is start with stock at the first race or two to get back in "the groove", then try a mod in one chassis in practice and then decide... I might even stay with a 19t or something (but run "mod") as a transition... On the other hand -- a 12t P94... Hmmm.... LOL!


----------



## BluesFan

Mitch, I was leaning more towards electric sedan since most people seem to prefer it over the nitro.... sure, nitro is better and all due to the extreme speeds with a two-speed transmission, but I don't want to run into the same situation I did last year where Eric and I were basically the only ones showing up to race nitro sedan. You know me, if I get one, I'll go all out and get some good gear and I don't want it to be a waste of money. With two full electric setups in my possession now it would be cheaper to grab an electric sedan as opposed to buying the nitro car, engine, pipe, fly through tires, and fly through fuel frequently driving two nitro cars. Electric sedan shows more promise for competition. I can't get as good as you guys running in a separate class now could I?  Of course, all this talk means nothing unless I find myself a job here in MO somewhere. Hopefully I get a call here within the next couple of days from the company I interviewed with in St. Louis last week. Man, that would great. Race against the best off-roaders in the state every saturday at Dirt Burners, then come to Columbia and Jeff. City (alternating of course) to race every Sunday. What a great summer. Whoa, gotta stop there... I'm getting ahead of myself. 

Tom, if Hallsville this winter has taught you anything, you would have realized that all that priceless information you passed onto david in your last post went in one ear and out the other. Slow down? Drive smooth? Are you forgetting who you are talking to? 

Phil, if you still visit this forum from time to time, I have finished painting your bodies. If you are passing through Columbia tomorrow or Friday, give me a call at 424-0383 and we'll meet up. If not, I am heading to Jeff city on Saturday for racing and I'll bring them with me. Hopefully you are planning on going.


----------



## BluesFan

Oh BTW, after running mod buggy during the first week of racing in Jeff city, I don't ever want to put a stock motor back into my vehicles again. If there is a choice between stock and mod sedan... mod all the way. Can't wait for my Orion 10 double to come into HT this week!


----------



## SuperXRAY

I was thinking you still had your car, Nick. Where did you interview in STL? I've had numerous ones up there before.


----------



## Luckyman4

Stock or Mod sedan ... either is fine with me, whatever the majority wants is okay. My stock motor collection is definitely bigger than my mod, but I could run 19T or "any wind" just fine. My attendance this summer won't be regular, I already know I'll be out of town for several of the Sundays listed (like Memorial Day weekend), so my "vote" should only count maybe half of what the regulars want to run. -John


----------



## BluesFan

Mitch, it was an interview for an internship with Sigma-Aldrich. They are a pretty big chemical manufacturing company. I'm hoping to get on with them this summer and then make it a full-time job by then end of the summer.


----------



## xxxtmatt_fran

Hey guys as far as I know, this is a RC car chat and not a interviewing chat. Sry I just had to say that. LOL. See everyone in Jeff tomarrow.

Dustin


----------



## SuperXRAY

Anyone have any details on circle track racing in Jeff? I know where it is, but not the times...

Curt, Justin, and I are racing in JC today too!


----------



## tfrahm

*CIRCLE Track racing ???*


----------



## SuperXRAY

Nitro, Tom, Nitro. 

They moved it from Eldon supposedly, and we couldn't find it Sat. evening...seems like they really don't want people to race there!


----------



## BluesFan

Not to worry Tom, looks like the Columbia Thunder race track will be close to what you are looking for in a track. I was up there today testing the setup and was running 8~9 second laps with my buggy using a 10 double. I assume touring cars will run it even faster. That's about 33 to maybe 40 laps in a 5 min race! Just how you like it Tom.


----------



## tfrahm

Hallsville -- Wednesday night (I figure I probably need to switch to Wednesday night instead of Saturday night?)...??


----------



## rcracer8

Mitch,the circle track at eugene closed, and they opened one at jeff (supposably), I wanna say its on Scotts Station rd,(off truman blvd.).Bo I believe knows where its at,or who to contact on it,so you might check with him...Chris


----------



## SuperXRAY

No luck, Chris. Curt and I drove all over Scott Station road saturday, didn't find nothin!


----------



## tfrahm

Oh -- Wednesday night... I still have the Mod in my buggy so I can run with the big boys (well -- at least be in the same race -- LOL!)...


----------



## ITTony

Are you going to post the results from last Wednesday? That's the only way I can keep track of my progress (or the lack of).

Does anyone ever use or recommend eletric motor spray for cleaning anymore? I remember that it used to be a big thing after each race but I don't think I've seen anyone with it at Hallsville.


----------



## tfrahm

Tony -- Yes! Next time I'm at the track (probably tomorrow night), I'll copy the necessary files off to diskette and then edit and post the results for last Wednesday night and also tomorrow night...If there were any races Saturday night, I'll capture and post those too...

*Motor Spray* -- I use motor spray, but for Hallsville, it seems like the motor stays clean enough to just wait and clean it after the night is over (I clean them each week)... On the other hand, at the outdoor Jeff City track, where the dust level can be much higher, I have had to spray the motor out after every run. (Check to make sure the spray won't harm any of the plastic/composite parts around the motor -- LOSI's transmission cases are easily damaged by some motor sprays.) I use some spray I get at AutoZone or Ace Hardware -- "CRC Lectra-Motive"... 
http://www.crcindustries.com/catalog/images/Cleaners and Degreasers/05018.jpg
It's cheaper than "hobby" motor sprays, is just as safe for the motor and is *NON-flammable*... Many of the "hobby" motor sprays are "lexan safe" (CRC's is NOT safe for lexan, so keep it off the body), but *the "hobby" sprays are mostly HIGHLY FLAMMABLE* (I have a friend who received 2nd degree burns on his hands and face while using "hobby" motor spray on a running motor)...
Note the "DANGER: EXTREMELY FLAMMABLE" warning on the can of this Duratrax product, and the fact that it cannot be shipped by Air because of it's flammability...:
http://www2.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXFWJ4&P=ML


----------



## tfrahm

?Marvin? -- you need a ride tonight?

Phil and Marvin -- ??? Carpet Oval "Road Trip" ??? -- How about the 22nd for a trip to Springfield? 

Phil -- we can work on your Legend sometime Saturday(?) if you can make it down, or if necessary at the track in Springfield after we get there on the 22nd -- just let me know...


----------



## ITTony

Anyone have any new 6 cell 3300 packs they want to get rid of? HT's out of stock and I only have two to bring to the track, I've done it before but it wheres my cheap charger out pretty quick along with over heating.

If so, let me know how much you want for them so I can round up the funds prior to going to the track. I would like to have two or three if anyone has them.


----------



## tfrahm

Last week's Wednesday night racing action:


Code:


"R/C RaceTrak"(tm) Professional Race Management Software
RC TRAX -- Columbia, MO -- 05/05/04


Class: NOVIE OFFROAD BUGGY 
QUALIFYING HEATS
    Car                             Finish Best        Flg Best
Pos  No Last Name    First   Laps     Time Round  Chan Clr LapTime AveMPH
--- --- ------------ ------- ---- -------- -----  ---- --- ------- ------
  1   0 PAINTER     ,TONY      23  05:11.40    2    72  BL 00:11.89 123.38
  2   0 TODD        ,AUSTIN    22  05:06.41    1     5  RD 00:12.05 119.94
  3   0 GILLILIND   ,RYAN      19  05:16.90    1    81  WH 00:07.85 100.15

A  MAIN- NOVIE OFFROAD BUGGY 
                                    Finish
Pos Qua Last Name    First   Laps     Time Car Type
--- --- ------------ ------- ---- -------- ----------
  1   1 PAINTER     ,TONY      22 05:01.53 
  2   3 GILLILIND   ,RYAN      18 05:04.18 
  3   2 TODD        ,AUSTIN    18 05:06.05 T3
 
 
Class: EXPERT STOCK BUGGY  
QUALIFYING HEATS
    Car                             Finish Best        Flg Best
Pos  No Last Name    First   Laps     Time Round  Chan Clr LapTime AveMPH
--- --- ------------ ------- ---- -------- -----  ---- --- ------- ------
  1   3 PHILLIPPE   ,JARED     28  05:08.99    1    84  RD 00:10.38 151.37
  2   0 CRAIG       ,KYLE      26  05:02.62    2    80  WH 00:10.05 143.52
 
A  MAIN- EXPERT STOCK BUGGY  
                                    Finish
Pos Qua Last Name    First   Laps     Time Car Type
--- --- ------------ ------- ---- -------- ----------
  1   1 PHILLIPPE   ,JARED     27 05:08.11 XXX
  2   2 CRAIG       ,KYLE      27 05:09.48 mini t
 
 
Class: EXPERT STOCK TRUCK  
QUALIFYING HEATS
    Car                             Finish Best        Flg Best
Pos  No Last Name    First   Laps     Time Round  Chan Clr LapTime AveMPH
--- --- ------------ ------- ---- -------- -----  ---- --- ------- ------
  1   0 TRASK       ,RYAN      30  05:06.15    1     1  WH 00:09.74 163.69
  2   0 PHILLIPPE   ,GARY      30  05:09.99    2    62  RD 00:09.48 161.66
  3   0 CRAIG       ,JESSE     29  05:11.57    1    80  BL 00:09.76 155.48
 
A  MAIN- EXPERT STOCK TRUCK  
                                    Finish
Pos Qua Last Name    First   Laps     Time Car Type
--- --- ------------ ------- ---- -------- ----------
  1   1 TRASK       ,RYAN      29 05:01.59 RC-10 T4
  2   2 PHILLIPPE   ,GARY      29 05:02.96 Losi XXXT
  3   3 CRAIG       ,JESSE     29 05:04.88 old xx


----------



## tfrahm

Last night's Wednesday night racing at Hallsville:


Code:


"R/C RaceTrak"(tm) Professional Race Management Software
RC TRAX -- Columbia, MO -- 05/12/04

Class: NOVIE OFFROAD BUGGY 
QUALIFYING HEATS
    Car                             Finish Best        Flg Best
Pos  No Last Name    First   Laps     Time Round  Chan Clr LapTime AveMPH
--- --- ------------ ------- ---- -------- -----  ---- --- ------- ------
  1   0 PAINTER     ,TONY      24  05:09.10    1    72  BL 00:11.24 129.70
  2   0 CALL        ,BILLY     23  05:04.87    2    85  RD 00:11.70 126.02
  3   0 GILLILIND   ,RYAN      17  05:06.74    1    81  WH 00:13.52 92.58

A  MAIN- NOVIE OFFROAD BUGGY 
                                    Finish
Pos Qua Last Name    First   Laps     Time Car Type
--- --- ------------ ------- ---- -------- ----------
  1   1 PAINTER     ,TONY      23 05:09.54 
  2   2 CALL        ,BILLY     23 05:11.62 
  3   3 GILLILIND   ,RYAN       0 00:00.00 
 

Class: EXPERT STOCK TRUCK  
QUALIFYING HEATS
    Car                             Finish Best        Flg Best
Pos  No Last Name    First   Laps     Time Round  Chan Clr LapTime AveMPH
--- --- ------------ ------- ---- -------- -----  ---- --- ------- ------
  1   0 TRASK       ,RYAN      30  05:10.54    2     1  RD 00:09.63 161.38
  2   0 FRAHM       ,TOM       28  05:01.62    2     5  WH 00:09.92 155.07
  3   0 PETERS      ,BO        28  05:01.78    1    83  BL 00:10.13 154.99
 
A  MAIN- EXPERT STOCK TRUCK  
                                    Finish
Pos Qua Last Name    First   Laps     Time Car Type
--- --- ------------ ------- ---- -------- ----------
  1   1 TRASK       ,RYAN      29 05:08.61 RC-10 T4
  2   2 FRAHM       ,TOM       28 05:04.60 XXXTMFE
  3   3 PETERS      ,BO        28 05:07.81 Bo Hacker
 
 
Class: MOD OFFROAD BUGGY   
QUALIFYING HEATS
    Car                             Finish Best        Flg Best
Pos  No Last Name    First   Laps     Time Round  Chan Clr LapTime AveMPH
--- --- ------------ ------- ---- -------- -----  ---- --- ------- ------
  1   0 PHILLIPPE   ,GARY      29  05:04.95    2    62  RD 00:09.77 158.86
  2   4 FRAHM       ,TOM       28  05:05.91    1     5  WH 00:10.23 152.90
 
A  MAIN- MOD OFFROAD BUGGY   
                                    Finish
Pos Qua Last Name    First   Laps     Time Car Type
--- --- ------------ ------- ---- -------- ----------
  1   1 PHILLIPPE   ,GARY      28 05:07.35 XXX BK2
  2   2 FRAHM       ,TOM       27 05:07.19 XXX
 
 
Class: 4 WHEEL OFF ROAD    
QUALIFYING HEATS
    Car                             Finish Best        Flg Best
Pos  No Last Name    First   Laps     Time Round  Chan Clr LapTime AveMPH
--- --- ------------ ------- ---- -------- -----  ---- --- ------- ------
  1   1 PETERS      ,BO        30  05:04.10    2    83  WH 00:09.47 164.79
  2   0 FRAHM       ,TOM       27  05:04.13    2     5  RD 00:10.07 148.30
 
A  MAIN- 4 WHEEL OFF ROAD    
                                    Finish
Pos Qua Last Name    First   Laps     Time Car Type
--- --- ------------ ------- ---- -------- ----------
  1   2 FRAHM       ,TOM       26 05:01.53 XXX4tf
  2   1 PETERS      ,BO         4 00:46.60 XXX4 BHE


----------



## xxxtmatt_fran

Well guys, Gary is not only fast on the track, he was at my school mowing and he got done in record time. He is fast on the track and on the green. Gary I was trying to get your attention but you didn't here me. LOL 

I guess now that more and more people have been showing up on Wed.'s I will come up and run with the fast guys. Oh yeah and the sponserd one. (Tom)
See everyone then.

Dustin


----------



## tfrahm

*SEDANs @ Sunday's Columbia Thunder/Home Depot Parking Lot race...*

I Arrived 'late' (for me -- around 11:15 AM), so practice was a bit limited.

I practiced with both a stock motor (P2K2) and a 19t motor. With the stock motor the car was very quick. This new track location is SMOOTH, traction very good, allowing 32r's to really hook up! This surface is very nice to drive on!

On the second run, I found that my other car (with CS27's) was VERY quick with the "extra" motor of a 19t. Seemed a bit 'looser' than the other car, and more 'twitchy', but not bad -- probably just a result of the extra power and speed? It was necessary to adjust driving style, but nice! Playing with tires and setup will be necessary for a 19t or Mod class, because I found that the extra speed on the front straight really makes the car want to drift wide on the sweeper at the end of the straight, sort of negating some of the speed gain...

All racing was done with stock motors -- if we get enough sedans showing up to allow it, this track would allow both a Stock class and a Mod class.

I don't have stats on the Sportsman Sedan class, but they were competitive with each other, although it seemed like all of them were searching for grip...

In Heat#1, Mitch ran *32/5:00.562* to win the heat. I was 3rd @ 21/3:15.792 -- car was VERY fast, and I pulled out to an early lead, then went inside of Jordan on the sweeper to lap him and I just barely 'ticked' a pipe joint, breaking the RR hub -- DNF!

In Heat#2, I was 1st @ *32/5:02.474* with some wrecks, so there was "more out there". This heat was a very close race with Mitch, who ran a 32/5:02 also! *A radar gun clocked me at 32 MPH at the end of the straight!!!*

In the A-Main I took adavantage of Mitch's problems and finished 1st @ *33/5:02.905*, with a nearly perfect, clean run, but maybe still "left some on the table"...? Mitch had 2 wrecks in the first 3 laps (14, 15 second laps) that let me put him a lap down early, then we ran almost identical laps for the rest of the race -- he'll be tough again this year! (Mitch ran 32/5:04.017, even with those wrecks and a few other 10-11 sec. laps) Jordan switched bodies today (from old Caprice "police car" to a Celica body borrowed from Phoebe Flowers) and geared up -- he is now a believer in the effect of aerodynamics, as he was getting lapped easily in the first round, but ran with Mitch and me in the main until he clipped a pipe and broke a RR hub on the entrance to the straight -- it's going to be an interesting summer! :thumbsup: 

*Dig into that closet and get that sedan dusted off! You just GOTTA try this new track location out!* 

OH -- pitting in a huge, shaded pit area is sure nice, after years of baking in the sun at HobbyTown!


----------



## SuperXRAY

Yep, it would have defintely been a close race.


----------



## tfrahm

Yep! 

(for those that missed it) -- Mitch and I not only ran nearly identical lap times for the last 4 minutes of the race, we ran together most of that time, swapping positions, taking turns "drafting" each other, etc.... In other words, HAVING FUN! We only touched once (my fault), and the rest was just fantastic, close racing... The cooled down track (it had gotten up to 95 deg. in the afternoon, then dropped to 75 for the main) and a strong battery made it tough on Mitch at the start, or all that FUN would have actually been a fight for the win... This track really makes close racing possible! If Jordan hadn't broken, it could easily have been a 3-way battle, as his lap times in the main were also very good! 

You've gotta get in on this!


----------



## amtceo

*Wed*

Tom,

Will you be coming up to Hallsville on Wednesday? If so would it be possible to work on my Legend car then? I have speed controller and servos just need to borrow the tires and motor. Just let me know.

Thanks Tom...

Phil


----------



## tfrahm

Phil -- I won't make it Wednesday night (paying domestic pennance, etc...)...

In all honesty, I'd bet we could "setup" your legend in 30 minutes after we get to Ozark...

Marvin -- You out there...?


----------



## xxxtmatt_fran

Is anyone planning on comming up because if not, Nick and I won't even show. No point in driving up there if we are going to be the only one's. If your comming PLEASE post. 

Thanks, Dustin


----------



## tfrahm

Dustin -- I hear you, but I'd recommend you take it the other way around... You live close enough -- go ahead and "show"... If everyone "waits to see", no one will "show"...


----------



## tfrahm

Phil -- email me with sort of a "shopping list" for stuff you still need so I can be sure to have what you need... If you'll need to borrow batteries, mine are setup for the old Deans plugs right now, but I could "switch" a few over to the newer Deans plugs if needed... Motor - no problem... Tires -- shouldn't be a problem either (I assume you'll solder in, but if you'll use plugs let me know)...


----------



## ITTony

Not that we'll be racing each other but I'll be there tonight. 

Bo, do you still have some sportsman 6 cell 3300 packs in stock? If so I'll be there this afternoon to pick them up.


----------



## tfrahm

John (Luckyman4) -- I see you "lurking" out there...

*Get that XXX-S ready for Home Depot!*
-- P2K2, 26:90 in a XXX-S with CS27's or 32R's...


----------



## Luckyman4

"Busted!" Yep, ol' "turkey lurkey" is nosing around ... I have to say that stopping by Home Depot on Sunday was a real shot in the arm for me. What a great place to race! Thanks for the gearing tip Tom, and for not posting any lame "Apron Boy" comments, lol! :jest: 

I didn't see Jessie there ... has he been banned already?!?!  

I won't be able to make the next race there, but REALLY want to be ready for the one after that. I'm still breaking in that new LD3 Pro w/Picco that I got last fall, I have a few more tanks to run through it and then it'll be ready to rock! Looks like sway bars would be a good idea for sedans, were you running them on your XXX-S?


----------



## BrentP

Hey Tom, You guys coming to Springfield this weekend?


----------



## tfrahm

Brent -- That's "the plan"... Looks like Phil has been "hooked" on oval and so he will be there along with Marvin and myself... All 3 of us should have Legends ready to go (Phil bought a used one locally), and if Phil runs the "rent-a-ride" in 4-cell again, that would be 3 pancars too...


----------



## tfrahm

John R (Luckyman4) -- I didn't have a sway bar on, and I think it would have helped to have them... The big sweeper after the straight really seems to induce some body roll -- not visible with the short shocks, etc., but you could "feel" it. The car would get lazy and not want to turn like it should -- it would just drift wide if you tried to stay on the throttle through the sweeper. I guess I may have to have Bo order in a set to try out...

OH -- Jessie (and probably Nick, Dustin, Gary, Phil, Ron, etc.) were most likely all playing with their Nitro stuff at Jeff City Sunday... We probably won't get those guys to Home Depot much unless the "parking lot" racing changes over to Saturday or something, and I haven't heard that as an option..


----------



## amtceo

*Springfield*

Tom,

I forgot about the batts. Still dont have them either. So looks like I'll need some batts tires and motor. I have speed controller, reciever/radio, and servos.

Also, If the rent-a-ride is still available I would love to run it also. 

Lisa has decided that she will not be going so I could either ride with you guys in the RC Van or I could take our car. Didn't know how crowded the van was already. I'll talk to you about it tonight...

Later
Phil


----------



## BrentP

Glad to hear that you guys are coming down. I wish I could be there to race with you but we are having a gowing away party for my cousin who is moving to Dallas at the end of the month. Him & I are pretty close so I don't want to miss it. Good luck this weekend & hope you can come down again soon.


----------



## tfrahm

Phil -- "old blue" should have room for 3 of us... "Rent-a-ride" should be ready...


----------



## Bob Cole

BrentP said:


> Glad to hear that you guys are coming down. I wish I could be there to race with you but we are having a gowing away party for my cousin who is moving to Dallas at the end of the month. Him & I are pretty close so I don't want to miss it. Good luck this weekend & hope you can come down again soon.


Hey Brent is that Jason Max your talking about? If so tell him I wish him luck and for him to stay out of trouble. Jason and my sons grew up together. :thumbsup:


----------



## BrentP

Yeah, I'll be sure & tell him. I hate to see him go but I would do the same if I were in his shoes.


----------



## tfrahm

*Ozark 'Road Trip':*

Phil & Marvin -- Ozark's web site says they open up at Noon tomorrow... So -- if we leave my house at 9:00-9:30 AM or so, we should be there in time...? 

Phil -- you never said, so I made an "adapter" for my Legend packs to allow them to be used with the new style Deans "just in case"... I've set aside some salvaged tires that should work OK (for practice at least) that you can just have, and then some other tires as "loaners"...

*Home Depot/Sedan Racing:*

David J. -- If you're still thinking about running your TC3, I think I have some tires that will help you try it out... One set of 4 "kit" tires I'd probably give you, and then if I'm there when you race, I can come up with a set of "loaners" that are a bit better than the kit tires... I don't have much left from my TC3's, but tires, etc. maybe even an old body (not pretty, but it would get you on the track) if you don't mind Orange and White for a paint scheme! LOL!


----------



## xxxtmatt_fran

Yeah Tom I was going to but I was down in Jeff City all day and I was not going to drive all the way back from Jeff just to see no one there. So that is why I was wondering. 

Well the rain is out of the forcast for Sunday, Gas truck is ready and so is the Ele. Buggy and I am ready to have some FUN. LOL 

See everyone then. 
Dustin


----------



## xxxtmatt_fran

Sorry guys there wont be any racing for me this wensday. I think I am going to go play some hockey if it is not doing the "R" word. Hopefuly I will see everyone on Sunday.

Dustin


----------



## TeamAE_Pace

Thanks Tom, I might have to take ya up on the Body, I have been working on the TC3 in my off time, so far i have upgraded the arms, bearing steering and just bought a set of Standard HPI X-paterns pro compound. Also setup the car to the standard setup, I am hoping to make it Sunday. The body i am not sure about yet though, i have my other one in the works as we speak! But let a friend use the body that came with it to see if he liked it and hit a parked curb, not a prudy sight. Anyways i will keep ya informed. 
Thanks
David


----------



## tfrahm

Dustin: Hmmm... SUMMER... HOT weather... and *HOCKEY*... 
*What's wrong with that picture?*

David: just let me know -- us "TRAXer's" have to stick together... :thumbsup:


----------



## confused

Tom Ya Know Id Race Also If You Would sponcer ME Just A Thought LOL


----------



## tfrahm

Ah -- the legend of "Team Tom" grows... 
At Ozark RC's carpet oval Saturday:

I took second in the B-main of Expert 4-cell Stock (with a new personal best at that track)
Phil WON the A-main of Sportsman 4-cell Stock
Marvin was 4th in the A-main of Sportsman 4-cell Stock
I won Legends A-main
Marvin was 2nd in Legends A-main
Phil was 4th in Legend A-main (only 2 seconds back of 3rd in his 1st Legends 
race ever, with a used Legend we "built" at the track!)

OH -- got a Mod in the buggy, a stock in the truck... Nice to not have to worry about the RAIN at Hallsville...


----------



## tfrahm

Wednesday night (last week) Hallsville Results:



Code:


"R/C RaceTrak"(tm) Professional Race Management Software
RC TRAX -- Columbia, MO -- 05/19/04

Class: NOVIE OFFROAD BUGGY 
QUALIFYING HEATS
    Car                             Finish Best        Flg Best
Pos  No Last Name    First   Laps     Time Round  Chan Clr LapTime AveMPH
--- --- ------------ ------- ---- -------- -----  ---- --- ------- ------
  1   0 PAINTER     ,TONY      24  05:10.26    1    72  WH 00:10.88 129.22
  2   0 TODD        ,AUSTIN    21  05:03.23    1     5  RD 00:10.93 115.69
 
A  MAIN- NOVIE OFFROAD BUGGY 
                                    Finish
Pos Qua Last Name    First   Laps     Time Car Type
--- --- ------------ ------- ---- -------- ----------
  1   1 PAINTER     ,TONY      24 05:10.57 
  2   2 TODD        ,AUSTIN    21 05:12.82 T3
 

Class: EXPERT STOCK BUGGY  
QUALIFYING HEATS
    Car                             Finish Best        Flg Best
Pos  No Last Name    First   Laps     Time Round  Chan Clr LapTime AveMPH
--- --- ------------ ------- ---- -------- -----  ---- --- ------- ------
  1   0 CRAIG       ,KYLE      27  05:09.35    1    80  WH 00:10.30 145.80
  2   3 PHILLIPPE   ,JARED     27  05:09.64    1    84  RD 00:09.28 145.66
 
A  MAIN- EXPERT STOCK BUGGY  
                                    Finish
Pos Qua Last Name    First   Laps     Time Car Type
--- --- ------------ ------- ---- -------- ----------
  1   1 CRAIG       ,KYLE      25 05:02.75 mini t
  2   2 PHILLIPPE   ,JARED     25 05:05.85 XXX

 
Class: EXPERT STOCK TRUCK  
QUALIFYING HEATS
    Car                             Finish Best        Flg Best
Pos  No Last Name    First   Laps     Time Round  Chan Clr LapTime AveMPH
--- --- ------------ ------- ---- -------- -----  ---- --- ------- ------
  1   0 CRAIG       ,JESSE     29  05:04.12    1    80  RD 00:09.29 159.29
  2   0 BRAMMER     ,MATT      27  05:09.12    1    89  WH 00:10.05 145.90
 
A  MAIN- EXPERT STOCK TRUCK  
                                    Finish
Pos Qua Last Name    First   Laps     Time Car Type
--- --- ------------ ------- ---- -------- ----------
  1   1 CRAIG       ,JESSE      0 05:04.12 old xx
  2   2 BRAMMER     ,MATT       0 05:09.12 
 

Class: MOD OFFROAD BUGGY   
QUALIFYING HEATS
    Car                             Finish Best        Flg Best
Pos  No Last Name    First   Laps     Time Round  Chan Clr LapTime AveMPH
--- --- ------------ ------- ---- -------- -----  ---- --- ------- ------
  1   0 CUNNINGHAM  ,BRAD      28  05:04.91    1     6  WH 00:08.24 153.40
  2   0 PHILLIPPE   ,GARY      28  05:06.60    1    62  RD 00:06.08 152.55
 
A  MAIN- MOD OFFROAD BUGGY   
                                    Finish
Pos Qua Last Name    First   Laps     Time Car Type
--- --- ------------ ------- ---- -------- ----------
  1   1 CUNNINGHAM  ,BRAD       0 05:04.91 RC10b4
  2   2 PHILLIPPE   ,GARY       0 05:06.60 XXX BK2


----------



## tfrahm

Last night (Wednesday) at Hallsville:

A light turnout made for some corner marshall shortages, but we sure had fun! The track was pretty dry/slick, so racing got very "interesting" at times, with a serious lack of traction really making things tricky. 

Tony and Austin actually drove very well for the conditions, but like everyone else they were a bit off their full potential, but they are clearly improving every time I see them run in the Novice class. 

In Expert Stock Buggy, Jared and Kyle really had some good, close racing action mixed with some bad luck. Loose pinions, one smoked motor, one servo saver malfunction, etc. made the race results seem much less of an equal match, but the on track action when both were running was great -- almost matching each other lap for lap most of the time!

Expert Stock Truck was really fun, as the bigger trucks and more tire contact patch allowed them to hook up better than the buggies. Matt really struggled all night with an unfamiliar "rent a ride" (thanks Jared), and never got comfortable with the servo speed, etc. -- then to put the icing on his night, he had to leave early! In the main the 3 of us left really matched lap times very closely -- I just "biffed" twice in one lap and that put me a lap down or it would have been an official 3-way battle to the end. Since Gary just nipped Jesse at the end, watch eBay for a used XXXT... :devil:

Mod Buggy was both fun and frustrating... Raw speed is always fun, but it was almost impossible to put together consistent laps, and the Expert Stock guys really made us look bad by outperforming us all night... Sigh...



Code:


"R/C RaceTrak"(tm) Professional Race Management Software
RC TRAX -- Columbia, MO -- 05/26/04


Class: NOVIE OFFROAD BUGGY 
QUALIFYING HEATS
    Car                             Finish Best        Flg Best
Pos  No Last Name    First   Laps     Time Round  Chan Clr LapTime AveMPH
--- --- ------------ ------- ---- -------- -----  ---- --- ------- ------
  1   0 PAINTER     ,TONY      23  05:06.79    2    72  WH 00:11.21 125.23
  2   0 TODD        ,AUSTIN    20  05:10.14    2     5  RD 00:11.30 107.72
 
A  MAIN- NOVIE OFFROAD BUGGY 
                                    Finish
Pos Qua Last Name    First   Laps     Time Car Type
--- --- ------------ ------- ---- -------- ----------
  1   1 PAINTER     ,TONY      23 05:05.11 
  2   2 TODD        ,AUSTIN    20 05:02.11 T3
 

Class: EXPERT STOCK BUGGY  
QUALIFYING HEATS
    Car                             Finish Best        Flg Best
Pos  No Last Name    First   Laps     Time Round  Chan Clr LapTime AveMPH
--- --- ------------ ------- ---- -------- -----  ---- --- ------- ------
  1   3 PHILLIPPE   ,JARED     27  05:02.77    1    84  RD 00:06.59 154.48
  2   0 CRAIG       ,KYLE      27  05:08.24    2    80  WH 00:10.42 146.32
 
A  MAIN- EXPERT STOCK BUGGY  
                                    Finish
Pos Qua Last Name    First   Laps     Time Car Type
--- --- ------------ ------- ---- -------- ----------
  1   1 PHILLIPPE   ,JARED     26 05:02.56 XXX
  2   2 CRAIG       ,KYLE      24 05:01.60 mini t
 
 
Class: EXPERT STOCK TRUCK  
QUALIFYING HEATS
    Car                             Finish Best        Flg Best
Pos  No Last Name    First   Laps     Time Round  Chan Clr LapTime AveMPH
--- --- ------------ ------- ---- -------- -----  ---- --- ------- ------
  1   0 CRAIG       ,JESSE     29  05:03.75    1    80  WH 00:08.96 159.49
  2   0 PHILLIPPE   ,GARY      29  05:04.51    2    62  RD 00:09.55 159.09
  3   0 FRAHM       ,TOM       28  05:00.62    2     5  BL 00:10.16 155.59
  4   0 BRAMMER     ,MATT      26  05:03.72    1    89  GR 00:10.11 143.00
 
A  MAIN- EXPERT STOCK TRUCK  
                                    Finish
Pos Qua Last Name    First   Laps     Time Car Type
--- --- ------------ ------- ---- -------- ----------
  1   2 PHILLIPPE   ,GARY      28 05:03.24 Losi XXXT
  2   1 CRAIG       ,JESSE     28 05:05.29 old xx
  3   3 FRAHM       ,TOM       27 05:04.49 XXXTMFE
  4   4 BRAMMER     ,MATT       0 00:00.00 
 
 
Class: MOD OFFROAD BUGGY   
QUALIFYING HEATS
    Car                             Finish Best        Flg Best
Pos  No Last Name    First   Laps     Time Round  Chan Clr LapTime AveMPH
--- --- ------------ ------- ---- -------- -----  ---- --- ------- ------
  1   0 PHILLIPPE   ,GARY      28  05:07.16    1    62  RD 00:09.76 152.28
  2   4 FRAHM       ,TOM       27  05:09.31    1     5  WH 00:09.67 145.82
 
A  MAIN- MOD OFFROAD BUGGY   
                                    Finish
Pos Qua Last Name    First   Laps     Time Car Type
--- --- ------------ ------- ---- -------- ----------
  1   1 PHILLIPPE   ,GARY      29 05:10.45 XXX BK2
  2   2 FRAHM       ,TOM       27 05:02.92 XXX


----------



## JPhillippe

Racing was fun last night had a good time I really like racing kyle we always run so close. even when we had problems we would get next to each other and stay there.
I think we are both inbetween sportsman and expert. great racing guys
Jared
p.s. thanks tom for the race report in depth great job.


----------



## confused

Ahhhh...ahhhh...i Got Hacked


----------



## tfrahm

David J. -- Sorex 32R tires or Take Off CS-27 tires are my preferences... These are 24mm wide tires. The CS-27's can be bought direct "pre-glued" with nice rims, medium (good) inserts, etc (try Stormer Hobbies)... You can also go to SpeedTech and order Sorex tires in "package deals" with the tires, rims, inserts...


----------



## tfrahm

REALLY good racing at Home Depot today! First round "outside" of the covered area in the sunshine, they the whole track was moved and racing continued under the roof after the storms hit!

Note: Bird "poo" does NOT provide much traction, but same track for everyone....


----------



## xxxtmatt_fran

Tom: Hockey and hot weather don't really mix but when you love it so much you will do it if you know what I mean. I bet it was fun comming back to the pits with some WHITE tires hugh. LOL

Anyone out there want a FT GT before it goes on Ebay. I have had enough of going down to Jeff every weekend and being in the lead and the truck breaking every time. And NO I am not hitting anything. LOL Let me know if you are interested. Call 424-4661

Dustin


----------



## TeamAE_Pace

Phil, Sorry in the rush of moving stuff in the rain storm i accadently thru your Double Sided tape in my box. Anyways i have it and sorry I didnt give it back to ya. Thanks

David

P.S. Yesterday was awsome i cant wait till next time!!!!!


----------



## tfrahm

David -- I agree on the "awesome" racing yesterday! 

I thought you guys in Sportsman Sedan really had some good racing, and then Mitch and I had that great battle in Expert Sedan! I was never sure who would win the Sportsman race as the battle continued right to the buzzer, and then Mitch and I had that classic battle... GREAT racing! I wonder what happened to Mitch's car, because he easily out handled me, but seemed to have "lost" SPEED for the main...?

Eddie really ran great in Expert Gearbox too! I never had a minute to relax in any of the heats, and then he actually let early in the main. Trouble made him fall back, but really good job Eddie!


----------



## SuperXRAY

Good racing. Hope everyone thought things went smoothly for the most part. If you have any comments or suggestions, please post them on our club's forum, so as not to smother this forum.

Thanks to all the racers and their great support and effort. As with evey race, corner marshalling can become a problem.

Waiting to race against Tom again, so I can gain my honor back!

Mitch


----------



## eddieb

*Racing Uncle Tom*

Tom thanks for the words of praise after watching you race alll winter long in Hallsville I thought it was time to ween myself from the teet and step up to your skill level. I must say though you had me sweating bullets in the qualifers and then you pushed me into making a big mistake in the mains. 

I had a great time racing you and I will be back with a vengance in two weeks. I am going to send you back to your rocker on the porch where it is safe. :jest: In all seriousness it was a blast and thanks for all the help.


----------



## Losi_Fan

Boy, that on-road racing sure sounds fun. I'll have to get in on that one of these days!

I'm cleaning out the shop and have a few things I'd like to get rid of. Thought I'd post them here to see if anyone's interested before I list them on eBay:

*XXX-T MFE Rolling Chasis* in excellent condition. Trinity aluminum rear pivot block, RPM Ballcups, Good Tires (T-2000 & 8-Ribs mounted on red wheels).
*XXX Buggy Rolling Chasis*. Some graphite (Front and Rear bulkheads, rear arms, shock towers), RPM Gear cover.
*Kyosho Inferno MP-7.5 Rolling Chasis*. Some K2 parts, but mostly stock. Pro-Line White Wing, decent set of Pro-Line Crime Fighter tires mounted on white Pro-Line dish wheels.
*Ofna Picco .26 Outlaw Engine* w/ new clutch/13T Pinion and Air Filter. NON-PULLSTART. Runs great, lots of compression, excellent condition.
If you have any questions or are interested in anything, give me a call at (573) 635-2824.

Stacy


----------



## tfrahm

Hmmm...???

Mod Buggy and Stock Truck for tonight at Hallsville....?? "Zoom, zoom!"


----------



## tfrahm

I got good news and bad news...

The good news is that NOBODY outqualified me or beat me in any class at Hallsville!

The bad news is that the reason was that only Tony, Jesse (with Kyle and Austin), and I were there... EARLY night, gas wasted...

WHERETHEHECKWASEVERYBODY?


----------



## tfrahm

Jesse - *Good News!* I believe that motor is actually going to be OK... Brushes need replacing, comm needs cutting, etc... One spring looks corroded, like maybe "acid core" solder was used to solder wires to the tab next to it? (*BAD thing to do!*). I recommend the 4380ENT brushes -- single shunts aren't as stiff and don't tend to hang brushes as easily -- the original dual shunt brushes were stiff enough to keep the brushes from making proper contact in their current condition. The 4380 series is also much easier on the comm and yet make almost the same power as the original 4383's...

I think Bo has the 4380ENT's -- I can just pick up a pair and we can settle up later. I will have to replace the one bad spring too -- it's WAY too corroded to be trusted (the corrosion makes it weak and it binds up on the spring post).


----------



## JPhillippe

The rain kept me from coming up last night! Actually lack of rain couse I had to mow my grass badly. I don't know why dad was not there probly tired from work he is pretty old you know. sounds like Matt is out for gas season said he can't afford both? servos and stuff like that he had to put in the gas truck. I hope to race sunday and next wensday but things might change. 
Jared


----------



## tfrahm

Jared -- why would you "mow ... grass BADLY"? If you're going to mow it, mow it WELL...  :devil:


----------



## confused

tom ,sounds good do what it takes  ...i may need it to keep up with you


----------



## JPhillippe

Any body do any racing this weekend?? sat at home with the wife and went to dad's


----------



## tfrahm

Carl did some racin' this weekend  -- but not ME 

Guess that just makes me more ready for Wednesday night at Hallsville... Gotta bring Jesse's motor to him anyway, so I'll give it a try again this week...


----------



## tfrahm

*HEY! What happened to 'ColumbiaThunder.com'...???*

it was "there" this morning, now when I try to go there, I get a message saying that 'columbiathunder.com' is "coming soon" and is "parked for free" on some hosting page...??????

whathaheckisthatabout?



> www.columbiathunder.com coming soon!
> This page is parked FREE at GoDaddy.com!


----------



## go1d1e

I`m guessing he was just moving stuff around, or switching servers.. Works fine now..





tfrahm said:


> *HEY! What happened to 'ColumbiaThunder.com'...???*
> 
> it was "there" this morning, now when I try to go there, I get a message saying that 'columbiathunder.com' is "coming soon" and is "parked for free" on some hosting page...??????
> 
> whathaheckisthatabout?


----------



## tfrahm

still "down" for me...????


----------



## KellyM

Still not ok? Its ok for me. No recent server changes or anything. I'll look into it.

Kelly


----------



## tfrahm

Hmmm.... VERY interesting...

www.columbiathunder.com is NOT valid anymore...

however,

www.columbiathunder.org IS valid....

All my bookmarks were for the .com URL, and even GOOGLE comes up with the .com URL, but that doesn't work for me...


----------



## KellyM

Something up with registration. Fixing it now. You can use http://www.ColumbiaThunder.org though.

Kelly


----------



## confused

racing tonight ,ill be there ,Gary use the alarm clock this time thats what its for :jest:


----------



## tfrahm

Jesse -- I've got your motor done -- Unless I have a "senior moment", I'll bring it tonight...


----------



## JPhillippe

I Hope to be there tonight Jared


----------



## artee

I'm in for stock truck tonight.


----------



## tfrahm

REALLY good racing last night at Hallsville!

Novice was an exercise in contrasts... Austin seemed to just struggle all night long. When he drove well, he'd have power problems (battery "dump", etc. -- but it might have been a "motor" problem, hard to tell at the time)... When the battery stayed up for the full run, his driving would let him down as he tried to "push" to catch Tony. Tony was sort of "in the zone" all night long, getting faster each run, and finally setting a new track record in the main -- in fact, I think every run he had last night was faster than the old record! Time to drag some Sportsman Buggy guys to the track to give him a fresh challenge! 

Jesse was sort of the "hard luck" guy for the night -- very fast in Expert Stock buggy, but something in the steering kept messing up (servo saver loosening up and/or the servo horn slipping on the servo's output shaft)... He'd pull out to a lead, tap a pipe and lose steering, make a "pit stop" (someone would grab the front tires and jerk them straight again), and take off. Makes it hard to win...  Jared looked really smooth, and seemed to have saved his best for the main, when he actually led the first 2-3 minutes or so until Robert finally got lined out and ran him down. Robert forgot his pinion for the first heat, then had a dead motor (he borrowed one from Nick), and sort of was behind the 8-ball for most of the night, but made up for it in the mains! All of this made for some very good racing action in Expert Stock Buggy! 

Expert Stock Truck was really tough! Gary and Ryan were running 30's for crying out loud! Heck -- I ran 28's all night and was WAY off "the pace"... YIKES! Ryan was just "ON" all night long and essentially ran clean all night long, making him impossible to beat! Gary was VERY strong early on, then struggled a bit later in the night. I think we all ran some 9 second laps in every run, but it came down to who made the fewest errors, and that was mostly Ryan -- good job, "Artee"...

Mod Buggy was more about FUN than anything else! The track was actually in good shape as far as traction and moisture were concerned, but it was rough enough to really make "Mod" a challenge! All night long, "MOD" seemed to turn less laps than either of the Expert Stock classes! Gary was the first (maybe the only) one to really get his act together for the main, and his winning time set a new track record by about one second... :thumbsup:



Code:


"R/C RaceTrak"(tm) Professional Race Management Software
       RC TRAX -- Columbia, MO -- 06/09/04


Class: NOVIE OFFROAD BUGGY 
QUALIFYING HEATS
    Car                             Finish Best        Flg Best
Pos  No Last Name    First   Laps     Time Round  Chan Clr LapTime AveMPH
--- --- ------------ ------- ---- -------- -----  ---- --- ------- ------
  1   0 PAINTER     ,TONY      25  05:03.18    2    72  WH 00:10.86 137.75
  2   0 TODD        ,AUSTIN    21  05:15.21    1     5  RD 00:11.74 111.29
 
A  MAIN- NOVIE OFFROAD BUGGY 
                                    Finish
Pos Qua Last Name    First   Laps     Time Car Type
--- --- ------------ ------- ---- -------- ----------
  1   1 PAINTER     ,TONY      25 05:03.43 
  2   2 TODD        ,AUSTIN    20 05:04.84 T3
 
 
Class: EXPERT STOCK BUGGY  
QUALIFYING HEATS
    Car                             Finish Best        Flg Best
Pos  No Last Name    First   Laps     Time Round  Chan Clr LapTime AveMPH
--- --- ------------ ------- ---- -------- -----  ---- --- ------- ------
  1   0 HARRISON    ,ROBERT    28  05:00.70    2    80  BL 00:10.22 155.54
  2   0 CRAIG       ,JESSE     28  05:03.10    2    80  WH 00:07.30 154.31
  3   3 PHILLIPPE   ,JARED     27  05:08.77    2    84  RD 00:07.03 146.07
 
A  MAIN- EXPERT STOCK BUGGY  
                                    Finish
Pos Qua Last Name    First   Laps     Time Car Type
--- --- ------------ ------- ---- -------- ----------
  1   1 HARRISON    ,ROBERT    28 05:05.75 B4
  2   3 PHILLIPPE   ,JARED     28 05:11.18 XXX
  3   2 CRAIG       ,JESSE     24 04:28.41 old xx
 
 
Class: EXPERT STOCK TRUCK  
QUALIFYING HEATS
    Car                             Finish Best        Flg Best
Pos  No Last Name    First   Laps     Time Round  Chan Clr LapTime AveMPH
--- --- ------------ ------- ---- -------- -----  ---- --- ------- ------
  1   0 PHILLIPPE   ,GARY      30  05:05.96    1    62  RD 00:09.79 163.79
  2   0 TRASK       ,RYAN      30  05:07.19    2     1  WH 00:09.63 163.13
  3   0 FRAHM       ,TOM       28  05:03.49    1     5  BL 00:09.43 154.11
 
A  MAIN- EXPERT STOCK TRUCK  
                                    Finish
Pos Qua Last Name    First   Laps     Time Car Type
--- --- ------------ ------- ---- -------- ----------
  1   2 TRASK       ,RYAN      29 05:04.29 RC-10 T4
  2   3 FRAHM       ,TOM       28 05:02.80 XXXTMFE
  3   1 PHILLIPPE   ,GARY      28 05:08.33 Losi XXXT
 
 
Class: MOD OFFROAD BUGGY   
QUALIFYING HEATS
    Car                             Finish Best        Flg Best
Pos  No Last Name    First   Laps     Time Round  Chan Clr LapTime AveMPH
--- --- ------------ ------- ---- -------- -----  ---- --- ------- ------
  1   0 PHILLIPPE   ,GARY      29  05:05.23    2    62  RD 00:03.52 158.71
  2   3 HABERBERGER ,NICK      28  05:05.80    2    78  BL 00:09.31 152.95
  3   4 FRAHM       ,TOM       27  05:02.49    2     5  WH 00:09.10 149.11
 
A  MAIN- MOD OFFROAD BUGGY   
                                    Finish
Pos Qua Last Name    First   Laps     Time Car Type
--- --- ------------ ------- ---- -------- ----------
  1   1 PHILLIPPE   ,GARY      29 05:07.30 XXX BK2
  2   3 FRAHM       ,TOM       28 05:06.57 XXX
  3   2 HABERBERGER ,NICK      27 05:01.53 XXXT


----------



## KellyM

*Columbia Thunder now racing every weekend!*

Hi folks, just wanted to let everyone know Columbia Thunder will now be racing every weekend up at Home Depot!

If ya have questions or anything feel free to ask. 

Kelly


----------



## eddieb

*Uncle Tom's Appron*

Tom I was able to secure a Orange HOME DEPOT appron for you last week. It has never been used. If I remember correctly you said that you wanted one. I will bring it to the races sunday. An to every one else Just wanted to let you guys know that the roadrails we ordered came in. :jest


----------



## tfrahm

EDDIE -- *"You Da Man!"* --


----------



## Luckyman4

OMG! I think I might actually make it racing Sunday! Batts charged, LD3 broken in, I'm ready to run electric and gas sedan ... be gentle till I get the rust knocked off guys, lol! Is it two heats and a Main or three and a Main? See ya' at the Depot. -John


----------



## RCTRAXER

It looks like Home Depot is the only racing going on today, Jeff City has already cancelled there race.


----------



## confused

you in gary?????


----------



## BluesFan

not so fast Gary.... Stacy has now put in a rain delay. We'll be starting up at 2:00 today in Jeff city. Let's go off-road racing.


----------



## KellyM

Great racing today John, good to see you back. We both got a little crazy in that second nitro qualifer!

Electric Touring Sportsman class was a lot of fun. Having a full class of six drivers is nice. Today was the first day I'd ever drivin an electric touring but it was fun. Looking forward to getting that xxx-s setup.

Had a great race day, thanks to everyone that came out!

Kelly



Luckyman4 said:


> OMG! I think I might actually make it racing Sunday! Batts charged, LD3 broken in, I'm ready to run electric and gas sedan ... be gentle till I get the rust knocked off guys, lol! Is it two heats and a Main or three and a Main? See ya' at the Depot. -John


----------



## Luckyman4

Thanks Kelly, it was good to be racing again. I never got in the groove with my LD3 today but it sure shows promise, but the sedan Main with Tom was a pretty decent run for me ... despite getting lapped twice, lol! Tom was on a mission today, and he showed it in the Main big time, 34 laps! Now that I've awakened my batteries from their long winter's slumber maybe they'll be a littler perkier next time out. -John


----------



## tfrahm

John -- good racing with you today! Remember that we've got a few weeks head start on you -- I managed to break two rear hubs the first Sunday! Seriously, as you said, those batteries have been sleeping for about a year. A few good on-track cycles should wake them up.


----------



## SuperXRAY

Too bad I wasn't in Electric Sedan.  Or even Nitro...but I will be next time!


Good racing guys and thanks to everyone that came out!


Mitch


----------



## SuperXRAY

*June 13 2004 Results*

Race results for our June 13, 2004 Race have been posted on the Columbia Thunder forum.


----------



## tfrahm

He He... You gotta check out the Expert Electric Truck class.... Notice where Marvin finished and where Jesse finished... (I'm being mean -- Jesse's battery went soft in the first minute, and he ran the rest of the race on "5 cells", but it made Marvin's day! LOL!)

http://p203.ezboard.com/fcolumbiathunderfrm15.showMessage?topicID=4.topic


----------



## confused

oh yea tom mr funny guy,  by the way while looking at the results take a peak at my 27 laps on 5 cells to toms 28 on 6 cells actually not a full lap  sorry tom had to add to your little funny :jest:


----------



## xxxtmatt_fran

Hey Gary, Tom, and Jesse, I am planning on going to the Kyosho race with Nick and to sign up you have to have 2 different sets of crystals and all I have is one. Do any of you three think I could barrow one set of yours. I have 76 and I need one other. I would come and get them at hallsville on wed. See I dont need them now but I need to know if I may barrow a set and what freq. because I have to do the form ither today or tomarrow. Please let me barrow a set. Thanks. Let me know please.

Dustin


----------



## xxxtmatt_fran

*Thanks*

Thanks Gary for the crystal set. 

Dustin


----------



## tfrahm

Jesse -- Don't forget -- I had to hack you to get around you, too! (Or do we call that "NICKing" you? LOL!)...


----------



## confused

either way you want to call it hacker oh i mean tom  hey it was fun  did marvins head fit in the van or did he have to go through the side sliding door :lol:


----------



## KellyM

Hi folks, droppng by on my lunch break. Wanted to let everyone know the pics from Sunday's races have been posted. The link is on the home page.

http://www.ColumbiaThunder.org

Kelly


----------



## tfrahm

Rebuilt the KE's diff (it was pretty "crunchy"), changed the MFE back to offroad setup, charged batt's... See everyone tonight -- Right?

OH -- I have the Mod in the KE, but I'd gladly drop in a Stock if that's what folks want to run. Heck, I'm WAY "faster" with a Stock than a Mod at Hallsville! LOL!


----------



## ITTony

Unfortunetly I won't be there tonight. I have to work late and repair the JC track damage to the B4.

Which tires do you recommend for buggies for the on-road track at HD? I may give that one a try so I'll stop breaking things in JC.


----------



## tfrahm

Tony -- What would work best is an old set of offroad tires (Proline M2/M3 or LOSI Silver/Red) with fairly firm foam (Trinity Gray for example)... I'm getting by with some LOSI (silver) IFMAR pins (LOSI foam) on the back of my truck, and they are now "slicks" -- Jesse ran some LOSI T-2000's (Red?) on the back of his truck, and I think Marvin ran LOSI (Silver?) Step Pins... Most tires will work, because they'll become slicks pretty soon anyway, so tread pattern doesn't matter much...

For the front of a buggy, the ideal thing would be some LOSI 4wd tires on wide front rims, with Buggy REAR foam in them...

If I had to buy new tires to run there, I'd use LOSI Taper Pins (Red) all around, since they have a nice tire profile and not much tread to wear off before they become the desired "slicks"...

You may want to take some "Orange Clean" or "Simple Green" to spray onto a rag to wipe your tires down between runs -- softens and cleans the tires so they REALLY "hook up"...

They have gotten most of the "RoadRail" system in, so the track is now pretty "easy" on parts -- you don't catch a joint in a pipe and break things... Only the outer barrier is still "pipe"... AND no MUD to clean off you car after the day is over -- just blow it off with an air compressor and you're done! Add that to the fact that OLD tires are what you want to run, and you've got a great day of racing!


----------



## tfrahm

Bummer -- Just me and, uh... Just me... Left after waiting just under an hour... ???

The one good thing was Bob Trask came by and I went over to see the way they've taken the old open shed and turned it into a quality garage/workshop... Very impressive... You can almost still see the track under the grass nearby...


----------



## xxxtmatt_fran

Man racing down in St.louis was some real fun. In the first race, on the last lap I blew out my diff gear from the slipper being to tight. Sry Gary, I tried your way and it blew it out but no biggie. I got it fixed but I did not for the second race so I had to go into the main with only half of a race under my belt. I slowly worked my way to the front in the A main and managed to beat all of the St.louis gas truck guys.

Tom, my pit man told me to tell you that he said "hi". His name was Bob. He looked to be your age or so. He told me to tell you that he said hi. 

Dustin


----------



## BigA

*Kyosho Challenge*

It looks like Dustin, Nick, Ryan and I will be going to the Kyosho Challenge. Is anyone else planning on going to the race? I had a great time last year, hope more gas racers can make it this race. 

I will be at the Stock Nationals too, but didn't see any other racers from Mid-Mo area who were going. 

http://www.dirtburners.org/

Adam


----------



## tfrahm

Dustin -- that would be Bob Tierney... A really nice guy, and Yup, he's around my age... He has a really cool setup for pitting out of the back of his car -- I sort of stole some of his ideas for my van/pit setup...


----------



## jake86

Hey Tom we are making the trip to Omaha next weekend the 27th so you can make your plans for your next trip any time because the track will be open all of july. Gene's daugter is going to run the track the night he is gone.:thumbsup:


----------



## tfrahm

Jason -- thanks! We're trying to work up a trip, but it will not be until the first half of July, so that's good news! With luck, I'll have Phil running his own car by then, and we'll use my "rent a ride" to pull in another new oval racer...


----------



## BluesFan

Adam, Robert Harrison will be running the Kyosho as well, but I would also like to see a few more Mid Missouri gas racers to come out. I mean, let's be honest, this race is purely for fun. I'm not planning on being competitive so I might as well have a good time with my friends.


----------



## SuperXRAY

When is it?


----------



## artee

Mitch--
the Kyosho race is July 7th-July 11th. There is a link to their entry form at www.dirtburners.org

I think 1/10th qualifying is the 9th, 1/8th qualifying on th 10th, and mains on 11th.


----------



## BluesFan

anybody besides myself, Dustin, and robert going to check out Joe's new outdoor track up in Harrisburg this saturday (June 19th)?


----------



## SuperXRAY

Even though I was broke in 1/8, we still had a good race, Nick.  Only 3 laps down from you with no front suspension!

I like the layout of Joe's track...good to race on. I think if he gets a few things worked out he'll attract plenty of people.


----------



## go1d1e

Hey, can I get directions to this track in Harrisburg?


----------



## SuperXRAY

Take 63 to 124, go left. Go to Rt. A and turn right, you will pass Rt. F and Rt. Y. It's like 4 miles on the right from where you turn on A...big coal dredger (crane) and steel buildings.


----------



## tfrahm

Well... The MF2 is a "roller" now... Need to mount electronics and paint a body... Even if I don't get a body painted, I hope to have it "RTR" and throw an old body on it for Wednesday night.... (Assuming we race?)

OH -- Hallsville... Last week I did put a little water on the track, but I was afraid to really "water" it in case people showed up late and we were able to race... Track may need some water on it if we're going to run Wednesday night...


----------



## go1d1e

SuperXRAY said:


> Take 63 to 124, go left. Go to Rt. A and turn right, you will pass Rt. F and Rt. Y. It's like 4 miles on the right from where you turn on A...big coal dredger (crane) and steel buildings.


Mitch, so when do they race outdoors? and what time?

Thanks


----------



## tfrahm

This could get UGLY.... :freak: 

I just won the XXX-NT Sport (RTR w/o radio) in the drawing at Mid Mo....


----------



## SuperXRAY

They race on Saturdays starting at 12pm, practice opens at 9am. They have a schedule at Mid-Mo.


Tom, Congratulations!!!! Now you need to buy some radio stuff and get going on it!  I need some more competition. I've got an excess starter box setup for an NT. Little blue Alpha from Team Magic. Mine works great, got the other in trade. If you're interested, lemme know.


----------



## tfrahm

Mitch: Hmmm.... Sometimes "FREE" can get very "expensive"... LOL! -- I may be interested... I figure that me winning this from Bo and Denise is sort of like a drug dealer giving out free needles...


----------



## amtceo

*Hey..*

Congrats Tom! Thats great about you winning the truck!

Phil


----------



## SuperXRAY

Could be...it does get expensive, but that goes for ANY RC. I'd always think about buying it if you don't want it.


----------



## tfrahm

Mitch -- "You've got mail" (about the starter box)

Looks like the *MF2* will hit the track at Hallsville Wednesday night... The new "Kingpin" tires look interesting -- I have doubts about the 30wt oil and the Red springs, but I'll give it a try... Don't have the new body painted yet, so it won't look much different on the track (except MUCH faster now, right?)...


----------



## tfrahm

John R. -- From the pictures, it looks like you made it back to Home Depot for the second Sunday in a row! How did you do?

Hallsville -- Just a reminder... Since I was afraid to put too much water on the track last Wednesday (in case people showed up late), the first one there tonight may want to lightly water the track...??? That worked pretty good when Jesse did it two weeks ago -- with all the humidity in the air, it doesn't dry out too bad now...


----------



## tfrahm

amtceo said:


> Congrats Tom! Thats great about you winning the truck!
> 
> Phil


YEP! It's kind of interesting and intimidating at the same time... Suddenly I'm a "newbie" again!

The truck is pretty nice (Horizon lists the street price at $249.!)... Mine is the *"Aqua"* color -- looks like I need to buy a body and some *orange* paint! The tires are a NICE surprise -- they look like the usual "sport" tires (4-rib fronts, and the rears are sort of step pins on the outer 1/3, with sort of bow-tie lugs in the center 1/3)... The NICE part is that, based on "feel", they are *SILVERs* or *REDs* and not that hard "sport" rubber compound that the electric RTR's I've seen had... I'll have to put some old tires on it so I can break in on the street and/or later for Home Depot -- the ARR tires should be great for Jeff City...?

From the Horizon web site:


> The ARR version comes completely built without the radio system and servos, allowing racers to use the electronics of their choice.
> 
> The XXX-NT ARR is identical to the RTR version in every respect except for the installation of the radio. It benefits from the same chassis design and suspension that earned the kit-built XXX-NT RC Car magazine's 2001 "Nitro Truck of the Year" award. Its oil-filled shocks are hard-anodized and ball bearings are everywhere from the wheels to the drivetrain. Turnbuckles on the front and rear suspension link give racers an abundance of tuning options.
> 
> Bolted to the chassis is the same large-displacement Mach .15 engine with pull-start that comes with the completely RTR version. A specially tuned exhaust pipe helps maximize the engine's power. Once it's been broken in and leaned for peak power, the Mach .15 can have the XXX-NT Sport consistently achieving top speeds of 35 to 40 mph-more than enough power to make it a trophy contender in Sportsman Class competition.
> 
> Like the RTR version, the ARR comes with a great looking painted body that's trimmed and mounted on the chassis at the factory. Three color schemes are available: Grape, Aqua, and Graphite. All that's left to do is apply the stickers. With the addition of the XXX-NT Sport ARR to the line, Losi now has more options than ever for those who are looking to take the plunge into nitro truck racing but simply don't want to build.


----------



## Luckyman4

tfrahm said:


> John R. -- From the pictures, it looks like you made it back to Home Depot for the second Sunday in a row! How did you do?


Tom

Once again I dominated the nitro sedan class ... both in the number of parts broken and the critical "DNF" points race. :freak: :tongue: As I told the reporters at the post-race interview, "#!*?|><@#@!, D'oh!!" 5 runs - 5 DNF's - good grief! And that's not counting the times I broke something in practice ... I miss my OB4, lol. I was SO ready to drop kick that LD3 at the end of the day ... but I decided to punish it by putting it in the closet for a few weeks until it's learned to behave itself better. Meanwhile I bought a used Reflex NT off the web and will play with it for a while; I'm keeping the LD3 for now - but on the backburner so to speak. 

Electric sedan was "educational" as I ran in Sportsman class and got lots more practice driving in traffic than I did against you the previous week. I "felt" fast but my best run was a 31:something, Mitch said they changed the track slightly but I couldn't really tell how/where/what. I switched from that Monster stock I ran last week to a P2K, but my biggest pinion was a 29T and I need to go up another tooth, I was peaking out about 2/3 to 3/4 of the way down the straight.

I'm not sure if I'll race this weekend or not, "chores" may keep me home this weekend, but I"m gonna try to be there an at least race electric TC. If my new/used Reflex makes it by Saturday I might race gas ... IF the chores get done (enough).


----------



## confused

apron boy get it ready i bought a new nitro sedan ...lookin for someone to hack :tongue:


----------



## artee

*hallsville superspeedway*

Tom, sign me up for truck tonight. I may be running a little late, so if I miss the first round don't worry, I will still try to make it there.


----------



## Luckyman4

confused said:


> ...lookin for someone to hack :tongue:


I don't think there's a shortage of "hackees" in nitro sedan, plenty of targets of opportunity to choose from ... help yourself! :devil:


----------



## SuperXRAY

Hackers, I didn't hack no one in NTC

Mitch


----------



## tfrahm

*Hallsville Wed. night race results...*

Well -- a late start and a light crowd, but *WE RACED!*

I was the first to arrive, and I didn't take my own advice about watering the track. I was impatient and wanted to hit the track with my MF2, and so I just ran it without watering (didn't want to wait for the water to soak in and I didn't want to get my "new baby" muddy)... Then guys started showing up, so we just ran on what we had (VERY dry, VERY slick -- a real "challenge")... The track conditions and the light turnout made for some compounding challenges, as the track was very tricky to drive (actually not too bad if you stayed on the clean line, which was only about 18" wide -- outside that, and the loose stuff had zero traction). Added to the driving challenge was the obvious marshal shortage, mixed in with some blind spots that result when you only have two marshals -- same-o, same-o for everyone, so no harm, no foul. Just stay "clean" and don't wreck was the key, but...?

OH -- My MF2 really worked great, but I messed up and forgot to locktight a couple of screws, almost costing me bigtime! The aluminum rear pivot block completely lost one of the two mounting screws during the main, and the one remaining screw was only holding by one thread or so! The entire rear suspension could flop around, but the truck still drove really nice! DOH! :freak: 

Jesse and Jared both DNF'd their first Expert Stock Buggy qualifier -- Jesse had the wrong arm on his servo, and it kept slipping, causing a loss of steering, and Jared's "crew chief" (Gary) somehow didn't get his battery fully charged, and he dumped about 4 minutes into the race... Both got it going for the rest of the night, and the racing was good quality. Jesse also had a motor go bad during the night (bad glitch problem), but a quick tuneup to "Frahmicize" it and it'll be better than new! LOL!

Ryan was pretty much "ON" in Expert Stock Truck (as usual), but even for him the track conditions kept his lap production down. I struggled all night with the fact that the MF2 actually handles MUCH better than my old MFE, but that really caused me problems. The MFE always had a bit of a push, meaning I had to turn in a bit "early" -- the MF2 goes where the front wheels point. No push, no delay, it just cuts and goes! It isn't "loose", it just STEERs! The entire night for the two of us can be summed up easily -- Ryan dominated, but we both had fun!

If the Stock classes were "challenged" by the track, you can imagine what Mod Buggy was like! YIKES! Gary and I did our best, but it was exciting! Gary clearly dominated most of the night -- I had my moments, even leading at times, but Gary was just "Mr Smooth" and eventually I'd make a key mistake, and just wave "Bye bye" to him as he set sail in the lead... Mod was pretty cool, though, as you could hear the tires "buzz" almost anywhere on the track! Too much horsepower is almost enough! LOL!



Code:


"R/C RaceTrak"(tm) Professional Race Management Software
RC TRAX -- Columbia, MO -- 06/23/04


Class: EXPERT STOCK BUGGY  
QUALIFYING HEATS
    Car                             Finish Best        Flg Best
Pos  No Last Name    First   Laps     Time Round  Chan Clr LapTime AveMPH
--- --- ------------ ------- ---- -------- -----  ---- --- ------- ------
  1   0 CRAIG       ,JESSE     27  05:04.07    2    80  WH 00:10.46 148.33
  2   3 PHILLIPPE   ,JARED     26  05:12.10    2    84  RD 00:10.68 139.16
 
A  MAIN- EXPERT STOCK BUGGY  
                                    Finish
Pos Qua Last Name    First   Laps     Time Car Type
--- --- ------------ ------- ---- -------- ----------
  1   1 CRAIG       ,JESSE     26 05:05.15 old xx
  2   2 PHILLIPPE   ,JARED     25 05:02.36 XXX
 
 
Class: EXPERT STOCK TRUCK  
QUALIFYING HEATS
    Car                             Finish Best        Flg Best
Pos  No Last Name    First   Laps     Time Round  Chan Clr LapTime AveMPH
--- --- ------------ ------- ---- -------- -----  ---- --- ------- ------
  1   0 TRASK       ,RYAN      29  05:03.42    1     1  RD 00:10.09 159.66
  2   0 FRAHM       ,TOM       27  05:03.85    1     5  WH 00:10.19 148.44
 
A  MAIN- EXPERT STOCK TRUCK  
                                    Finish
Pos Qua Last Name    First   Laps     Time Car Type
--- --- ------------ ------- ---- -------- ----------
  1   1 TRASK       ,RYAN      28 05:04.39 RC-10 T4
  2   2 FRAHM       ,TOM       27 05:07.18 XXXTMFE
 
 
Class: MOD OFFROAD BUGGY   
QUALIFYING HEATS
    Car                             Finish Best        Flg Best
Pos  No Last Name    First   Laps     Time Round  Chan Clr LapTime AveMPH
--- --- ------------ ------- ---- -------- -----  ---- --- ------- ------
  1   0 PHILLIPPE   ,GARY      27  05:01.46    1    62  RD 00:08.46 149.61
  2   4 FRAHM       ,TOM       27  05:03.10    1     5  WH 00:09.50 148.80
 
A  MAIN- MOD OFFROAD BUGGY   
                                    Finish
Pos Qua Last Name    First   Laps     Time Car Type
--- --- ------------ ------- ---- -------- ----------
  1   1 PHILLIPPE   ,GARY      28 05:09.44 XXX BK2
  2   2 FRAHM       ,TOM       26 05:04.95 XXX


----------



## Luckyman4

Jessie - What kind of nitro sedan did you get?

Mitch - I didn't mean to imply you or anyone else in nitro TC was a hackER ... I meant to tell Jessie that there are plenty of people TO hack (hackEEs) in that class without my being there. Of course that ignores the fact that it's me he's hoping to hack ... AND that I "hack myself" quite efficiently, thank you very much!

"With a hack hack here, and a hack hack there, here a hack, there a hack, everywhere a hack hack, Old Confused was a Hacker, E-I-E-I- "


----------



## KellyM

I wouldn't say I hack but I'm definitly a challenging obstacle. 

Great to here ya got a nitro car Jessie, what did you get?

Tom - You going to come up for our Oval Charity race at Lowes this Saturday?

Kelly


----------



## tfrahm

Kelly -- I can't make it Saturday, but I'll be at Home Depot Sunday... Pulling domestic duty Saturday...

Jesse -- That motor from Wednesday is ready... I hadn't rebuilt this one before, so I gave it the full "Frahmicize" treatment... I'll bring it and the others Sunday...


----------



## SuperXRAY

It figures, we run an OVAL RACE AND TOM DOESN'T SHOW! hahaha

That's alright, Tom, hopefully some JC guys come up since they will be free on Saturday.


----------



## KellyM

*Columbia Thunder Charity Race time change...*

If you didn't see it on our website the race time has been changed to 12:40pm. Signup will still start at 11am.

See ya there tomorrow!

Full details here:
http://p203.ezboard.com/fcolumbiathunderfrm12.showMessage?topicID=78.topic

Kelly


----------



## Luckyman4

WHOOPEE! 


I can't believe it ... my LD3 didn't break today, it actually finished 3 races!


----------



## tfrahm

John -- I can't believe how FAST electric sedan is getting... And COMPETITIVE too!

Before today, I think I had the only official 34 lap run, and that was one time, two weeks ago... Today, Mitch and I both ran 34 in the second heat, and John was on the same pace before he had trouble... Then in the A-main, John took the win with 34, and I was second with 34 (only one second back!)... Dang! 

But then there's the electric gearbox class... Two weeks ago, Jesse and I ran 30 laps in qualifying, today I ran 30 laps in the main, and got lapped TWICE by Jesse, who ran 32 laps twice today...! 

WOW! NOW we're having FUN!


----------



## confused

if you guys would slow down a bit i wouldnt have to get a sedan


----------



## SuperXRAY

Tom, it may have been your motor, but it is still JESSEFIED! hahaha


----------



## SuperXRAY

We got some GREAT pictures at the Lowe's event, take a look! http://www.columbiathunder.org Go to the "Lowe's Safety Fair June 26th" Take special looks at pages 21, 22, and 23. Thanks to everyone that came out, what a deal!


----------



## xxxtmatt_fran

Wow, Mitch that Monster looked a little messed up. 

Man seeing you guys onroad makes me want a onroad car SO BAD but I know that it is only just this season. If I had a touring car to race or if I had one I would be out there in a heart beat guys. Hint, Hint, Wink, Wink, if anyone has a touring car that I could run I would use my own ele. and I would run it for u. Not saying you Tom. LOL If anyone has one that they wouldnt mind me using I would come up and run with you guys onroad. I just dont have the money to buy one at this time.

Dustin


----------



## KellyM

xxxtmatt_fran said:


> Man seeing you guys onroad makes me want a onroad car SO BAD but I know that it is only just this season.


There are a lot of on-road folks and our intention all along has been to have an On-Road track at our Cosmo area too.

So go get that touring car you always wanted!

Kelly


----------



## xxxtmatt_fran

*Onroad track at Cosmo*

Yeah Kelly I knew that but the thing is, how much longer is it going to be before we can get the land from Columbia or did we already, and if we did how much longer will it be after we get the dirt track because I was told that the dirt was comming before. I know I will be helping on the tracks but I was just wondering. If the track is not built (onroad) before next summer, are you planning on trying to find another place to run onroad at???
Just let me know because I am really wanting a onroad car again just because I am starting to get tired of running on the dirt. You know what I mean. If anyone has a onroad car that they are wanting to get rid of let me know. 
If you guys say that we will have another track FOR SURE next year I will for sure get a onroad car. Let me know Kelly. THANKS

Dustin


----------



## KellyM

We are close to getting our lease, we expect to have it in early to mid July. With that said there is still a lot to do before we can even start building out there. Most of that will depend on P&Rs part and also we have other levels of approval from the City of Columbia. We will continue out our season at Home Depo and go from there for next season. 

A lot of the club are on-road racers and I personally would like to not innterupt the on-road season next year. That would mean starting off next year at Home Depo again until the Cosmo area is totally ready or we have the Cosmo area ready by then. There are just a lot of factors though that make it hard to know what the club as a whole will be doing that far off.

We'll keep everyone up to date as things develope. But that shouldn't stop you from getting a touring car, we have a lot of races left this season and its really good racing. Even the stadium and monster truck classes are a lot of fun and getting very competive.

Kelly


----------



## xxxtmatt_fran

I know that Kelly, that is why I want a touring car so bad. I see that racing is very competive and fun. But when I get one I dont want to just get rid of it at the end of the season because of not being able to run it, but I want one so bad that I am probley going to get one anyways. LOL Thanks for bringing me up to date Kelly.

Dustin


----------



## eddieb

*On Road Racing*

Ok this is just my opnion and I will leave it at that. Being a member of CT I would love to see the on road track built first at cosmo. Here are my list of reasons. 

1. We currently run the only on road racing in the area if I want to run dirt it is only a short drive to 4 or 5 diffrent tracks in the area. 

2. Any r/c car can be driven on asphalt but you can't drive a touring car in the dirt. 

3. With the onroad track we can still use the road rails that we bought and wont have to do anything but get the asphalt poured. 

4. With the money we can bring in with the on road racing we can apply that to the fund for getting the dirt track built and built right the first time. 

5. On road is alot more fun this year now that we have a good track. 

Ok I am done with my reasons. Now go buy a touring car Dustin so I can beat you. :jest:


----------



## xxxtmatt_fran

See I am with Eddie, we can go to jeff, harrisburg, st.louis, Kc, Novelty, and Chilli but we cant go anywhere else for onroad, but the thing that I want on the new onroad track is something where you arn't running 8 second laps. If I want to do that I can go to hallsville. I really can't say anything because I have never seen the CT track so I better shut up but I know how fast you are running and I have heard from a few people. On tracks like that you can't wreak what so ever and I know that is your falt and you shouldnt wreak but I want to know that I wont go a lap down just by wreaking once. I think if we make a onroad track I think we should a big, fast, but still challinging track. I know that sounds fun to design in all but I guess that is the fun. All in all I think Eddie is right and I am with you Eddie. AMEN BROTHER!!!! LOL Well enough with me. If we get this, I will most definatily have a onroad car. I just don't want to get a onroad car and not get to run it after the season.

Dustin


----------



## tfrahm

Okie Dokie -- I'll "jump in"... 

I vote *ONROAD* for Columbia Thunder as the *first* formal track to be built... Similar reasons to those mentioned -- and even stronger... For example -- if onroad can remain strong, it's a monopoly -- never hurts... Also, a strong onroad can, as Eddie said, help finance doing a dirt track RIGHT the first time... 

Not to criticize anyone, but I think it's a fairly widely held opinion that the Jeff City guys need better dirt, but they can't afford it right now... They did a great job of getting started, but they didn't have the money to do "everything"... They built a great driver's stand, bought a great AMB lap counting system (great to have lap counting fully automated), put up fencing, etc... The first year's track was OK, and the dirt was OK too, but to build the track up to "full size", they were not able to get the quality of dirt they wanted. So they have a state of the art facility with not so state of the art dirt... Overall a great deal, but if they had been able to finance top quality from the start, imagine how great it would be! (Imagine their facility with "Chillicothe quality" dirt! -- makes you drool!)...

Take full advantage of the GREAT situation you have, grow from that strength! :thumbsup:


----------



## tfrahm

OH, I also "vote" for *Hallsville Wednesday Night!*


----------



## confused

id like to see on road first myself its a track for everyone besides i just bought a car :devil: COMING FOR EDDIE  DUSTIN AND I WILL TAG TEAM YA :tongue:


----------



## tfrahm

Jesse -- The motor you had geared with the 22 pinion in your buggy at Home Depot... which one was it?


----------



## tfrahm

*JESSE -- Losi wheels / Tires...???*

Jesse -- Those LOSI wheels may be 26mm wide... All the tires Bo has (at least all the Sorex's) are 24mm wide, and they won't fit the 26mm's....???


----------



## tfrahm

Who is this old man, and why is he wearing my shirt...? 

http://www.columbiathunder.org/Pics/06-27-04_hd_Raceday/DSC03271.JPG


----------



## xxxtmatt_fran

I dont know Tom but I think I would do something about it if I was you!!! LOL

Jesse-sure I will help you tag team after I get a car. LOL And this will be going on after I finish kicking my butt for paying for a entry fee that was $50. This is a good chance to go and get beat but at least I will see the pros and do my little poor kid face and get some FREE stuff. LOL I need to go because it is one of them "once and a life time chances". I dont have to pay for stay, eats, and etc. Just the entry fee so...... 

Jesse I still have a good chunck of $$$ left over, if I see a car I should be able to afford it before to much longer. Grass cutting survice is going pretty good so I should get one before to much longer.

Kelly-We all gave our 2 Cents but what do you think of a onroad track??? If you say no, WE WILL HUNT YOU DOWN!!!!!:devil: "I will get jesse to do it for me. LOL :dude: 

Dustin


----------



## SuperXRAY

Dustin...I'm thinking of going to that race...maybe i'll see you and Nick there.


----------



## eddieb

*Ya well not so fast there Jessie*



confused said:


> id like to see on road first myself its a track for everyone besides i just bought a car :devil: COMING FOR EDDIE  DUSTIN AND I WILL TAG TEAM YA :tongue:



What is this tag teamyou speak of. I Don't think you want any of this buddy. 
Remember Jessie if I break I still finish the race I have two races under my belt that I have finished with just 3 wheels so your gonna have to take at least two wheels out in order for me not to come back and get ya in the race


----------



## go1d1e

eddieb said:


> What is this tag teamyou speak of. I Don't think you want any of this buddy.
> Remember Jessie if I break I still finish the race I have two races under my belt that I have finished with just 3 wheels so your gonna have to take at least two wheels out in order for me not to come back and get ya in the race


That sounds like a challenge


----------



## tfrahm

Would a 3-wheel car still meet the minimum weight rules? OH -- wait... We don't weigh cars around here... Hmmm -- could this be a "speed secret"...


----------



## eddieb

Ya Tom you found me out as you can see I am still working out the bugs in this idea but with only three wheels there is less resistance on the ground thus creating lower drag coeffecent. Follow along ok 

X= the car and Y= the pavement at its mean tempeture in kelven squared. So if we assume that Z is the missing wheel then you would get this. 

X+Y/Z=the cars speed there fore we can see that the car is much faster with three wheels now if I can only get it to handle better but thats a totaly diffrent equation.

but here is another that we all can follow along with

X=car Y=roadrails and Z=PVC pipe


X+Y= no broken parts  
X+Z= $$$$ spent you do the math!


----------



## SuperXRAY

I agree with X+Y, but there is a flaw in your physics equation for speed. Less tires means more PSI on the remaining tires, which equals more rolling resistance. Sorry to burst your bubble.


----------



## eddieb

:freak: doh! thanks mitch I will have to go back to the drawing board!


----------



## amtceo

*Funny,....*

Thats some funny stuff guys....Kinda weird though, I just finished looking at a cool physics of racing site before I read your post...LOL! Thought I'd post the site in case anyone else wants to look at it...


http://www.miata.net/sport/Physics/

Phil


----------



## tfrahm

Hmmm... Making the trip to Hallsville tonight... Be there or be square... (All the "fast guys" will be there, right..? LOL!)

Ron -- you're there every Wednesday night anyway, why not bring some of the R/C "stuff" you have and race...? :devil:


----------



## artee

*hallsville superspeedway*

I'm in for truck tonight.


----------



## eddieb

Tom I might be at hallsville tonight if I am I will post later so you can sign me up because I wont get off till 7pm 


I will post again later
:thumbsup:


----------



## amtceo

*Saturday Racing*

Just to let everyone know, Ron, Robert and Myself are planning on racing at dirtburners in St. Louis this Saturday. If anyone is interested in meeting up and following us to St. Louis just let us know. I think we are meeting in Kingdom City early Saturday to start the drive. I believe that Nick and Dustin are planning on racing also. Would be great to have more people to make the trip. This will be the new "Kyosho Challenge" layout so it should be fun.

Later
Phil


----------



## tfrahm

Light turnout last night, *but we had enough to race!*

Jesse's ?carpal tunnel? acted up and he had to drop out early, but that just earned him the job of "official scorer" for the night! (Pretty harsh punishment!)

Eddie made it up, and actually looked pretty good with his truck -- it's been a long time since he ran "dirt", so that was pretty cool! 

The track was a real challenge for everyone, as it started the night dry and slick and only went down from there... Lap times and performance in general gradually suffered as the night went on -- we gotta get Phil back on the work shift that had him out watering the track 2-3 times a week! LOL! :thumbsup:

Stock Buggy was a ton of fun all night long, and the main was maybe too much fun!? As you can tell by the laps/times, nobody was on a "record pace", but it was close between all 3 of us for the full 5 minutes! If Jared and Gary would have had just a tiny bit more "fun", I might have gotten past them! (Yeh, a guy can dream, right?)....

Stock truck started out the night pretty strong, then faded with the failing track conditions... Ryan just charged along and beat us all -- BIG TIME! 



Code:


"R/C RaceTrak"(tm) Professional Race Management Software
RC TRAX -- Columbia, MO -- 06/30/04


Class: EXPERT STOCK BUGGY  
QUALIFYING HEATS
    Car                             Finish Best        Flg Best
Pos  No Last Name    First   Laps     Time Round  Chan Clr LapTime AveMPH
--- --- ------------ ------- ---- -------- -----  ---- --- ------- ------
  1   0 PHILLIPPE   ,GARY      28  05:10.25    2    62  RD 00:10.49 150.76
  2   3 PHILLIPPE   ,JARED     27  05:05.97    2    84  WH 00:10.47 147.41
  3   4 FRAHM       ,TOM       27  05:07.98    2     5  BL 00:10.21 146.45
 
A  MAIN- EXPERT STOCK BUGGY  
                                    Finish
Pos Qua Last Name    First   Laps     Time Car Type
--- --- ------------ ------- ---- -------- ----------
  1   2 PHILLIPPE   ,JARED     26 05:03.71 XXX
  2   1 PHILLIPPE   ,GARY      26 05:03.95 XXX BK2
  3   3 FRAHM       ,TOM       26 05:05.52 XXX
 
 
Class: EXPERT STOCK TRUCK  
QUALIFYING HEATS
    Car                             Finish Best        Flg Best
Pos  No Last Name    First   Laps     Time Round  Chan Clr LapTime AveMPH
--- --- ------------ ------- ---- -------- -----  ---- --- ------- ------
  1   0 TRASK       ,RYAN      29  05:10.33    1     1  RD 00:10.07 156.10
  2   0 FRAHM       ,TOM       28  05:09.57    1     5  BL 00:10.25 151.09
  3   1 CRAIG       ,JESSE     26  05:08.82    1    80  WH 00:10.41 140.64
  4   0 BENNETT     ,EDDIE     16  03:50.51    2    90  GR 00:11.36 115.95
 
A  MAIN- EXPERT STOCK TRUCK  
                                    Finish
Pos Qua Last Name    First   Laps     Time Car Type
--- --- ------------ ------- ---- -------- ----------
  1   1 TRASK       ,RYAN      28 05:01.75 RC-10 T4
  2   2 FRAHM       ,TOM       26 05:06.66 XXXTMFE
  3   4 BENNETT     ,EDDIE     22 05:10.55 
  4   3 CRAIG       ,JESSE      0 00:00.00 XX


----------



## xxxtmatt_fran

Man guys that was a good race last night in expert buggy. If we wern't going to play hockey last night I would have come up to watch but guess what we did???

Phil, When I get ahold of Nick to see if he is going and to see if I can get a ride with him or not, but if he is not going do you think I could catch a ride with you??? I live right off of I70. I am off of Lake of the Woods exit. I will let you know if Nick is going or not. But let me know if you could give me a ride so I know even if Nick is not going I still would be able to go. I would help on gas money like I always do with Nick.

Dustin


----------



## xxxtmatt_fran

*Phil!!!!!!!!*

Phil, Nick is aready in St.louis so if I could maybe get a ride from you that would be great. If you have any questions or anything call me at 424-4661. I would chip in on some gas $$$$. Let me know.

Dustin


----------



## jake86

Tom you need to go to the Ozark r/c thread and read what is going on.



_________________
Team Power Push Cells


----------



## tfrahm

Jason -- I did... I "sort of" think this is a good thing for Gene, but I still feel sad... I sure hope you guys will be posting lots of info on the new deal... Maybe Brent can get some pictures, etc. up on the web site? Will there be a new web site?


----------



## amtceo

*Saturday...*



xxxtmatt_fran said:


> Phil, Nick is aready in St.louis so if I could maybe get a ride from you that would be great. If you have any questions or anything call me at 424-4661. I would chip in on some gas $$$$. Let me know.
> 
> Dustin


Dustin,

We are kind of short on space but if you keep your stuff to a bare minimum we will work it out. You'll have to probably hang on to your stuff until we get from your house to kingdom city and then we will put your stuff in Ron's truck and you can ride with Lisa and I. Call me after 3:30pm today and give me directions. We are leaving very early tomorrow so be ready. My cell number is 573-864-8641.

Later
Phil


----------



## tfrahm

Aw.... Phil -- just strap Dustin onto the roof of the car, and you'll have plenty of room!


----------



## xxxtmatt_fran

Tom, what are you trying to say, hint, hint, wink, wink, im the fat kid! I see how it is Tom. I'll get you back.

No problem Phil I pack light anyways and sadly to say, Tom is right, I would ride on the rough of the car. I just have to get up there and get some practice after spending $50 at hobbytown today. As Tom would say, " if you have the spare parts you wont break, but if you dont, you will". Right Tom???

Dustin


----------



## tfrahm

*R/C version of Murphy's Law: 
You only break the parts you don't have and they WILL be out of stock at the Hobby Shop...*

Sigh....


----------



## SuperXRAY

Tom,


I know you don't use a Fantom Dyno, but what numbers do you usually get on your dyno?

Torque in Nmm
Power in Watts


Supposedly Fantom uses a Fantom Dyno, but I always come up 10w short of what their stickers say.  Even though my motors run good!


----------



## Losi_Fan

Dustin: There's a good chance that Tom and I are going to Dirt Burners tomorrow. If we do, you're welcome to ride with us.

Phil: Where are you guys meeting and what time? Don't they start racing at 11:00am?


----------



## amtceo

*Dirtburners*

We are planning on meeting at McDonalds in Kingdom City between 6:30am and 7:00am. We would like to leave at 7 that would put us there around 8:30 - 9am and signup ends at 10:30am. Racing starts at 11:00. Hope to see you there.

Phil


----------



## tfrahm

Mitch -- some "sample" numbers from the TD45 at 5.0v (so they sort of compare to a Fantom dyno). For each motor type, the first set are the RPM, torq (oz/in), and power (watts) at a 20 amp load. The second set are the RPM and power at a 25amp load (those are the two main loads I look at)...


Code:


Monster	14,878	5.9	65	
	13,109		74
GM3	14,888	5.8	64
	13,133		73
P2K2	14,035	6.1	63
	12,005		72
Binary	18,220	4.2	56
	15,691		72
P2K	12,659	6.8	64
	11,159		71
Paradox	13,018	6.5	63
	11,280		71


----------



## Losi_Fan

Phil: Any thoughts on the weather? Looks like thunderstorms all day tomorrow in St Louis.


----------



## amtceo

well, we will check the outlook in the morning and make the decision then. You can call me anytime after about 5:30am tomorrow if you want to know if we are still going. I'm thinking of going even if it rains and just hit the hobby shops and stuff down there.

Phil


----------



## amtceo

*Kirkwood Weather.*

Here is a link to the kirkwood weather just in case anyone wants it.

http://www.wunderground.com/US/MO/Kirkwood.html

Phil


----------



## Losi_Fan

Sorry guys--I'm going to skip Dirt Burners tomorrow. When I made the first post, I wasn't aware of the weather forecast. I have too much to get done to gamble a whole day on 70% chain of rain. Hope to see some of you on the 4th.

Stacy


----------



## tfrahm

*Carl WON! -- even after getting 'hacked' on the first lap!*

Darn, that guy can DRIVE!


----------



## BigA

*Carl Edwards*

Tom, 

I second that! Wait until he makes it to the Nextel Cup and he races road
course - he is INCREDIBLE! I watched him race road course with his Baby
Grand in Pennsylvania, before the day was over ALL of the diehard road 
racers were amazed by his skill. 

Oh yeah, Tom if you want to race at the Kyosho Challenge I've got a 
motor you can use. I know you have a "free" truck don't want to spend
too much. You can run my OS .12 CV or OS .15 CV-R, if you want. 

Adam


----------



## rcracer8

*Carl Edwards*

Yeah, he even won last night (july 4th)at the Lake Ozark Speedway Dirt Track.He Won the Modified race using a barrowed car....Yep he's good....Chris


----------



## SuperXRAY

Good racing on the 4th for Columbia Thunder! We tied our biggest event with 44 entries. I need some competition in Gas Truck, Tom...bring it on.


----------



## tfrahm

Hmmm... All this throttle/brake linkage is a hassle -- can't i just hook up an ESC to this thing? LOL!


----------



## eddieb

*Tires*

Jesse did you want me to bring you that set of wore out bowties i have so you can race your xxxt at home depot and put that buggy away. I would sure hate for some thing to happen to it (HINT HINT)  cause its so fast. Let me know and I will bring them sunday. Oh ya they are already mounted on some wheels.


----------



## confused

yea eddie ill take em and mitch ..im gettin there


----------



## confused

hey eddie give me a call 573 2892998


----------



## tfrahm

Hmmm... Sure sounds like I missed something... Now I'll always wonder...

?*Where* is Jesse *"getting"*?

?What *"happened"* to the *buggy*?

?Why doesn't *Eddie* need those bowties for *his* truck?

?Anybody get a *35* in sedan? Very many *34's*?

?How about 30's, 31's or *32's* in "gearbox"?

Guess I'll have to wait for the results to be posted or until I can corner someone who was there for what Paul Harvey calls "the rest of the story"...


----------



## tfrahm

Marvin & Phil... From the Ozarks R/C website:


> Grand opening of The R/C Race Place will be July 17. This will be a free race & we look forward to seeing you there.


FREE... Carpet Oval... ....Drool.... New track... Level playing field (for a while, until the locals get a lot of track time)... Drool...


----------



## confused

*Answers For Tom......to The Best Of My Brain*

tom i pulled a couple 32's in gear box i do still have the buggy and dont think there where any 34's in sedan also i didnt get to run mine eddie wants me to run truck in gear box thats the bowtie story , end of chapter more of the story next time


----------



## Losi_Fan

MMRCC July 11th Race CANCELED

With the Kyosho Challenge and the Osage County Fair Race scheduled for the same weekend there just too much going on. Please come out and join us Saturday, July 10th for the Osage County Fair Race!


----------



## tfrahm

*Jesse....*

Aw heck -- run the buggy... Even the best greyhounds need a rabbit to chase so they'll run faster... Just gives me an incentive to build more motor so I can beat you... :thumbsup:

Didn't get to run your...... sedan? Bummer...


----------



## tfrahm

No MMRCC race Sunday? -- more racers for Home Depot...!


----------



## confused

tom you goin tonight to the big city??????????


----------



## tfrahm

*Hallsville!* -- Batteries are charged! 

boogity, Boogity, BOOGITY -- "Let's go racin' boys!"...


----------



## amtceo

*Springfield*

Tom,

I won't be able to make the opening day at the new track. Lisa is having surgury the 14'th on her knee, so I will be taking a breather from RC until she can get around on her own. Prolly a couple of weeks. Sorry guys.

I'm going to try to make it to hallsville tonight but no promises, depends on how quick I get Lisa setup at home and get my chores done. I'll try to make it.

Also, there were no 34's in expert sedan at Home Depot last Sunday, Mitch ran a 33, I ran 32 and Ron and Jordan ran 30 I think. Mitch would have ran better but his body was dragging..

Phil


----------



## tfrahm

So... Phil -- you and Ron "moved up"..? Sounds like it was a good move for you two -- your lap counts improved...

So Mitch's body was dragging... How about the one on his car? :devil:


----------



## amtceo

*Yeah,*

Tom,

Yeah, I'm glad we moved up. I really have to buy another motor, everybody was much faster on the straights. My old P2Kpro is about shot...I think I got my moneys worth from it though....That was my first motor we got back when Ron Robert and I had though's traxxas rustlers...LOL.... Lots of runs on that one....(of course I've changed comms a couple of times but the can is the same...)

I'm working on getting a new motor and some new tires and I think I'll improve even more. The track was pretty slick in spots and the seam before the straight seemed to through the cars into the air if you hit it just right, so all in all I feel pretty good about the 32. I'm looking forward to racing sedan again.

Later
Phil


----------



## KellyM

We are going up Saturday to clean again and also see about grinding down the rough spots. If anyone wants to help out we will be there Saturday at 10am.

Kelly


----------



## tfrahm

*MF2 Diff -- ? bummer !*

(Race results will get posted later..)

I'm sort of bummed... Last night, in the main, my MF2's diff began to "bark", but I made it through that main OK...

At home late last night after I got home, I took a look at it... It will NOT adjust... I'd tighten it, and check to see if the slipper slipped first, and it would work for about one turn of the wheel and then the diff would start slipping again... I cranked a total of about 2 FULL TURNS into the diff with no change... I suspect the diff nut is stripped and "sort of" holds for a second, then slips... Guess I'll have to tear it down to find out... 

I'm suspicious of the 'new' style diff nut (with the outer nylon part molded onto an aluminum insert) -- I liked the 'old' style better (with a separate mini-locknut that you press fitted into the outer part)...

Bummer....


----------



## SuperXRAY

I agree, Tom. I think it is a problem. Haven't ran my BK2 yet, but I bet the same thing will happen.


----------



## tfrahm

*Hallsville results: 07-07-2004*

Some GOOD racing last night at Hallsville! 

Jesse's hand was bothering him some, which affected his performance. Gary was "ON" his game (as usual)... Good to see Rory and Billy make it up -- both did very well for racers who hadn't had any Hallsville track time in a LONG time! Casey made his first trip back in a long time, and looked pretty racy before the night was over! Tony continues to improve, and it is really fun to watch his car carve the track!



Code:


"R/C RaceTrak"(tm) Professional Race Management Software
RC TRAX -- Columbia, MO -- 07/07/04


Class: SPORTSMAN STK BUGGY 
QUALIFYING HEATS
    Car                             Finish Best        Flg Best
Pos  No Last Name    First   Laps     Time Round  Chan Clr LapTime AveMPH
--- --- ------------ ------- ---- -------- -----  ---- --- ------- ------
  1   0 PAINTER     ,TONY      24  05:05.60    2    72  BL 00:10.27 131.19
  2   0 CALL        ,BILLY     23  05:05.51    1    85  RD 00:09.16 125.76
  3   0 TODD        ,AUSTIN    21  05:13.77    1     5  WH 00:06.28 111.80
 
A  MAIN- SPORTSMAN STK BUGGY 
                                    Finish
Pos Qua Last Name    First   Laps     Time Car Type
--- --- ------------ ------- ---- -------- ----------
  1   1 PAINTER     ,TONY      25 05:11.01 
  2   2 CALL        ,BILLY     22 05:01.59 
  3   3 TODD        ,AUSTIN    19 05:07.31 T3


Class: EXPERT STOCK BUGGY  
QUALIFYING HEATS
    Car                             Finish Best        Flg Best
Pos  No Last Name    First   Laps     Time Round  Chan Clr LapTime AveMPH
--- --- ------------ ------- ---- -------- -----  ---- --- ------- ------
  1   0 PHILLIPPE   ,GARY      29  05:03.82    1    62  RD 00:09.36 159.44
  2   4 FRAHM       ,TOM       28  05:06.80    1     5  WH 00:10.12 152.45
  3   0 CRAIG       ,JESSE     24  05:00.12    1    80  BL 00:10.43 133.58
 
A  MAIN- EXPERT STOCK BUGGY  
                                    Finish
Pos Qua Last Name    First   Laps     Time Car Type
--- --- ------------ ------- ---- -------- ----------
  1   1 PHILLIPPE   ,GARY      29 05:09.85 XXX BK2
  2   2 FRAHM       ,TOM       27 05:01.53 XXX
  3   3 CRAIG       ,JESSE     27 05:04.06 old xx
 
 
Class: EXPERT STOCK TRUCK  
QUALIFYING HEATS
    Car                             Finish Best        Flg Best
Pos  No Last Name    First   Laps     Time Round  Chan Clr LapTime AveMPH
--- --- ------------ ------- ---- -------- -----  ---- --- ------- ------
  1   0 FRAHM       ,TOM       28  05:06.15    1     5  BL 00:10.30 152.78
  2   0 YOUNG       ,RORY      27  05:05.22    1     6  RD 00:10.59 147.77
  3   4 CRAIG       ,CASEY     25  05:27.87    2    80  WH 00:10.68 127.37
 
A  MAIN- EXPERT STOCK TRUCK  
                                    Finish
Pos Qua Last Name    First   Laps     Time Car Type
--- --- ------------ ------- ---- -------- ----------
  1   1 FRAHM       ,TOM       28 05:10.18 XXXTMFE
  2   2 YOUNG       ,RORY      26 05:11.12 TC3
  3   3 CRAIG       ,CASEY     26 05:16.13


----------



## amtceo

*Tom*

Tom,

You going to make it to race at the fair in LINN on Saturday? Should be some fun racing.

Phil


----------



## tfrahm

No LINN race for me... But I'll be at Home Depot Sunday!


----------



## tfrahm

*Good news for CARL...*

From the NASCAR web site:

*"Edwards not penalized for failing inspection"*

http://www.nascar.com/2004/news/headlines/truck/07/08/cedwards_nopenalty/index.html

Chalk one up for the good guys! :thumbsup:


----------



## tfrahm

Hey Gary...

Which sway bars did you use on your truck at HobbyTown?

Front: Thick or Thin?
Rear: Thin, Medium, or Thick?

My first guess is the thicker of the two on the front and thin or medium on the rear, but...?


----------



## amtceo

*Saturday*

Tom,
You should try to make it to LINN for the races...I'm going to try my hand at 1/10 scale in addition to running 1/8 scale...LOL! My brother-in-law is going to let me borrow his XXX-NT...Should be a funny sight...

I won't be able to make it to Home Depot on Sunday, Bo and Denise and Lisa and I are going down to St. Louis and staying the night after the Linn race, so Bo and I can go watch the Kyosho Challenge Mains on Sunday. I had a great time last Sunday up there though....

Phil


----------



## confused

TOM !!!!!, gas truck tomorrow ????????? i was just thinking sorry


----------



## tfrahm

Well -- SORT OF... I've only got 4 tanks of fuel through it, but... I plan to recharge the receiver pack (home built -- made from a 5cell Mini-T pack) -- it's sat around a long time and doesn't take a great charge. It dumped DURING the first tank of fuel (no runaway, though...)... Recharged it and it made it though the last 3 straight tanks with no problems... Still running the engine very "FAT" -- even set the throttle EPA so that I don't go over 1/2 throttle or so...

I'd like to get some more time on the engine -- maybe "sort of" race it to get track time and more tanks through it...?

Kind of confusing... The Mach .15 "Owner's Manual" (one sheet of paper!) says to start leaning it out after the first couple of tanks, but everything else I've read says to wait until after 6-8 tanks... I figure I'll get a few tanks on it still fat and go from there, although it does worry me becaue the engine is actually staying too COOL -- like 174 or less... Everything I read says the engine should be more like 190+ for proper break in...

*I'm so CONFUSED!*


----------



## go1d1e

tfrahm said:


> the engine is actually staying too COOL -- like 174 or less... Everything I read says the engine should be more like 190+ for proper break in...
> 
> *I'm so CONFUSED!*


Stick a sock ON it


----------



## rcracer8

Hey if you dont get a Jeff city Sunday paper, you might want to pick one up today.On the front page of the ''Trends'' section of todays paper (7-11-04), they have an article on the RC racing sport, including photos from the MMRCC Track,including,Jared, Gary and Dustins Ugly Face in full color.Just thought I'd pass that on to you guys.I'll probably take a copy to the shop for Bo+ Denise, so you can check it out there too...Chris


----------



## rcracer8

http://www.newstribune.com/articles/2004/07/12/features/0711040033.txt Heres the link on Sundays newspaper article...Chris


----------



## tfrahm

OH -- Brad was at Home Depot Sunday... He said his boys sports have wrapped up for the summer, so he hopes to start coming to Hallsville on Wednesday nights, starting this week...

How did folks do at Dirtburners?


----------



## tfrahm

*Kyosho Race Results*

(answered my own question...) 

http://www.dirtburners.org/uploads/Kyosho04_Final_Results_07-11-2004.htm


----------



## xxxtmatt_fran

You say "dirtburners", man that was so much fun, but I have never been so tired. In the 5 days, I only got about 12 hours of sleep total. It is fun but I don't see how the pro's do it. Maybe cause they are pro's. LOL

My truck could not have run better, I was TQ in the D main and I was running out front for 2 laps or so and then my darn zip tie broke some how and then of corse the only other zip tie could not hold my reciver pack in so it fell out and I was dragging it, so I had to come off and watch every person drive by me. 

I GET TO GO RACING IN HALLSVILLE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Looks like I will be able to make it up this wed. I finly got my buggy fixed after 3 months and for some more GOOD news for Tom, it looks like I might try to come up to The Depot on Sunday. So Tom you get to beat me wed. and on Sunday in two classes. LOL I am looking foward to racing.

Chirs, see if I ever say anything to you again you little mean man. You are just mad that I was in the paper and you wernt. You know I am right. LOL

SEE EVERYONE AT HALLSVILLE AND AT THE DEPOT!!!!!!!!!!!!

Dustin


----------



## SuperXRAY

Tom,


I know this is not good competition, but anyway you can bring a spare motor that you have a dyno sheet for up on sunday? If you let me, I'd like to put it on my dyno and see how it compares to your sheet. If not, I understand. 

Mitch


----------



## tfrahm

Mitch -- SURE, no problem... I'd be interested in seeing how it "looks" on your fantom, so we can swap data. It would help me since at oval races everyone is using a fantom dyno for gearing...

I won't make Home Depot this Sunday, but there should be another way to get it to you -- you still in Jeff City?


----------



## rcracer8

DUSTIN, glad it was you on the paper, but I wish I was racing again though.Maybe soon I'll be back.My wifes about to have our baby, so I Have to stick close by home till next week when she has it..See ya soon, maybe the Cole county Fair....Chris


----------



## xxxtmatt_fran

So what is going on for tonight, are were racing tonight or not in Hallsville. Tom you got the batts charged, Jesse how about you??? We never know about Gary anymore since we never see him on her anymore. Let me know guys. I got mine charged and I am ready to get my butt handed to me.

Dustin


----------



## JPhillippe

I am In for tonight dustin glad to see you are coming up. Dad will probly be scared scince I am un-deffeted for two weeks now. 
see you all tonight Jared


----------



## tfrahm

Man! We sure had some fun last night at Hallsville! Tony really continues to improve in Sportsman, and Billy Call is starting to get back in the groove, ready to give Tony a serious challenge in the coming weeks!

Jesse and Gary decided to skip Expert Buggy this week, leaving the door open for someone else to have a chance to win! With a field of *5* buggies -- all on the track at the same time, things got VERY interesting in this class! And it was "interesting" all night! Rory was really getting his 'edge' back as he readjusted to wheeling a buggy on the tight track... Jared continues to show that genetics don't lie, as he develops those patented Phillippe skills... Similarly, Kyle is starting to show some of those speedy Craig family genetic skills... Dustin had a rough night trying to get used to driving something that was NOT nitro -and- adjusting to a track where the laps aren't 30 seconds long...

Expert Stock Truck had *4* entries, so 'traffic' was almost as "busy" as it was for the buggies! Jesse had a terrible night all through qualifying, but he was "on" for the main, and gave Gary all he could handle for the full 5 minutes! Brad was back, and sort of like Dustin, he was adjusting to running electric on a tight track -- he qualified well, but struggled a bit in the main. I have to tell you that everyone in the truck main is ready to swear that *the pipes actually MOVE* and are possibly alive, waiting to reach out and snag your truck if you aren't *VERY* careful! LOL! 

Anyway -- here's the cold facts:




Code:


"R/C RaceTrak"(tm) Professional Race Management Software
RC TRAX -- Columbia, MO -- 07/14/04


Class: SPORTSMAN STK BUGGY 
QUALIFYING HEATS
    Car                             Finish Best        Flg Best
Pos  No Last Name    First   Laps     Time Round  Chan Clr LapTime AveMPH
--- --- ------------ ------- ---- -------- -----  ---- --- ------- ------
  1   0 PAINTER     ,TONY      25  05:00.81    2    72  BL 00:10.26 138.83
  2   0 CALL        ,BILLY     24  05:04.22    2    85  RD 00:11.49 131.78
  3   0 TODD        ,AUSTIN    21  05:08.84    1     5  WH 00:12.37 113.58

A  MAIN- SPORTSMAN STK BUGGY 
                                    Finish
Pos Qua Last Name    First   Laps     Time Car Type
--- --- ------------ ------- ---- -------- ----------
  1   1 PAINTER     ,TONY      25 05:09.20 
  2   2 CALL        ,BILLY     24 05:11.64 
  3   3 TODD        ,AUSTIN    18 05:01.53 T3
 

Class: EXPERT STOCK BUGGY  
QUALIFYING HEATS
    Car                             Finish Best        Flg Best
Pos  No Last Name    First   Laps     Time Round  Chan Clr LapTime AveMPH
--- --- ------------ ------- ---- -------- -----  ---- --- ------- ------
  1   4 FRAHM       ,TOM       27  05:00.86    1     5  WH 00:09.70 149.91
  2   2 HODGES      ,DUSTIN    27  05:10.47    1    76  YL 00:03.76 150.61
  3   3 PHILLIPPE   ,JARED     25  05:01.88    2    84  RD 00:10.32 138.34
  4   0 YOUNG       ,RORY      25  05:11.52    2     6  BL 00:10.74 134.05
  5   0 CRAIG       ,KYLE      24  05:00.04    1    80  GR 00:10.55 133.62
 
A  MAIN- EXPERT STOCK BUGGY  
                                    Finish
Pos Qua Last Name    First   Laps     Time Car Type
--- --- ------------ ------- ---- -------- ----------
  1   1 FRAHM       ,TOM       27 05:01.53 XXX
  2   4 YOUNG       ,RORY      26 05:02.90 TC3
  3   5 CRAIG       ,KYLE      26 05:03.49 mini t
  4   3 PHILLIPPE   ,JARED     25 05:18.07 XXX
  5   2 HODGES      ,DUSTIN    15 05:04.96 XXXT
 

Class: EXPERT STOCK TRUCK  
QUALIFYING HEATS
    Car                             Finish Best        Flg Best
Pos  No Last Name    First   Laps     Time Round  Chan Clr LapTime AveMPH
--- --- ------------ ------- ---- -------- -----  ---- --- ------- ------
  1   0 PHILLIPPE   ,GARY      29  05:05.11    2    62  RD 00:09.91 158.77
  2   0 CUNNINGHAM  ,BRAD      28  05:07.90    1     6  WH 00:09.56 151.91
  3   0 FRAHM       ,TOM       27  05:01.70    2     5  GR 00:10.26 149.49
  4   1 CRAIG       ,JESSE     19  03:34.92    1    80  BL 00:09.98 147.68
 
A  MAIN- EXPERT STOCK TRUCK  
                                    Finish
Pos Qua Last Name    First   Laps     Time Car Type
--- --- ------------ ------- ---- -------- ----------
  1   1 PHILLIPPE   ,GARY      28 05:01.64 Losi XXXT
  2   4 CRAIG       ,JESSE     28 05:06.42 XX
  3   3 FRAHM       ,TOM       27 05:01.53 XXXTMFE
  4   2 CUNNINGHAM  ,BRAD      27 05:01.59 T4


----------



## xxxtmatt_fran

Yeah, stupid here was leading the main but he sat the gear mesh but did not give it the wammie on the motor screws. So I guess you could say that I pulled a Stacy move like he did at Lynn. Sat the mesh but didnt give it the full pull on the screws. It was nice to be back in the BIG city again racing on the BIG track. I am going to have to start comming every week again though cause I lost my touch, and things were not running the way they should have. I guess its my B4's way at getting back at me. LOL. Be back next Wed. guys!!!!!!!!! Kyle told me to tell you Tom to watch out, "we will make sure that losi doesnt come home with the WIN".:devil: 

Dustin


----------



## tfrahm

Dustin -- I got an email about the starter box:


Code:


Tom,
Thanks for your purchase. I'll be shipping your item on Sat or Monday since
I'll be out of town Fri. I'll send you the tracking info when it ships.
Thanks,
Rick


----------



## xxxtmatt_fran

Thank you so much Tom, I will be giving you some thank you $$$ just for doing it. My 1910 hunk of junk is on its last leg. After getting it off of ebay, and my use, and being run over by a Mazda, I think it has surved its perpose. 

THANK YOU SO MUCH TOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I owe you BIG.

Dustin


----------



## Luckyman4

I hope to return to racing at Home Depot this Sunday. Gas & Elect TC as usual. We had a super trip to the Black Hills but now it's time to get back to serious matters! :wave: -John


----------



## KellyM

Great, the Touring car classes have both grown a lot recently! We'll see who's touring car can fly higher. 

Btw, NO MORE PVC! We have full road rails now!

Kelly


----------



## confused

john i bought my nitro tc back ,i may still have it sunday we will see lol


----------



## xxxtmatt_fran

John, the Question is " will he have it ". LOL

Tom, so you arn't going to make the trip up to home depot so I can give you your money??? Sry guys, if money wont bring that man up to race, I dont know what will. LOL Tom its ok, you should have the box by wed dont you think??? If so I will just pay you then. Man then it will seam like I am paying him to beat me. LOL

See everyone at home depot on sunday.

Dustin


----------



## tfrahm

I just got the tracking information for your package, Dustin...:



> Tom,
> I shipped your item this morning by Priority Mail, the tracking number is 03033430000106099337.
> Thanks,
> Rick


----------



## eddieb

*get a freaking touring car dustin!!!*

Dustin I heard you had a great run on sunday beating mitch and all...well now i think you need to come play with the big boys and get a Touring car lets see how you do. I may even have to go up to expert class just to beat you. :jest: 

so come on dustin lets race. iam going to rig up a little man to do this :wave: to you as i leave you in my dust.


BRING IT ON LITTLE MAN!!!

please


----------



## xxxtmatt_fran

Thnak you Tom. So do you think I will get it when I see you racing on Wed or do you think it will not be in by then?????? Just let me know.

Tom you missed some real exiting racing, you can ask John for sure. He had the WORST day out of all of us. His cars would not run, his car went crazy, burnt up a LRP V6 and when it was going crazy he got hit by a car and fell and cut up his arm and his hip was hurtin real bad. You really missed it Tom, and oh yeah, how could i forget, I WON gas truck!!!!!!! Tom the track is a little bit harder now, they made it smaller before you get on the straight and you have to really drive though it to go fast. 

John hope you are ok.

Dustin


----------



## Luckyman4

Dustin, 

Yeah, I'm okay ... a nice strawberry on my elbow and a little road rash over bruising on my hip ... nothing a few "brown sodas" didn't cure, lol! Just wasn't my day.

I'm sending my LD3 to the closet again (bad, BAD!), and getting a used Reflex NT I bought set up. Meanwhile I'm paranoid about putting in my backup speedo into my XXX-S without knowing WHY the dang thing went up in smoke! Man, that was way early in the race, lap 4 or 5 I think, I've started a thread to ask if anybody knows why ... I think I'll change motors and gearing when I put in my backup ESC just to be safe. I just can't see how a P2K fried a V6. D'oh!


----------



## confused

*racing*

Very good racing sunday other then johns (AKA apron boy) bad luck. tom the tires i got had the nitro glued to the track other than in the main i hit a corner flipped and stripped the servo saver,so i ran 3 minutes trying to hold it strait,but managed to come out with the win everyone showed some good driving out there. had a good time as normal


----------



## tfrahm

How did the Expert Sedan or Electric Truck go... Did the change Dustin talked about make a big difference? Enough to affect gearing? (I'm assuming he's talking about making the "esses" leading onto the straight more of a "kink"..???) ? Pictures ?



xxxtmatt_fran said:


> Tom the track is a little bit harder now, they made it smaller before you get on the straight and you have to really drive though it to go fast.


... Just wanting to avoid any "scramble" at the track Sunday ...


----------



## SuperXRAY

It's about the same line in the corners, but it turns backwards another 15-20 degrees, so you really have to turn to get on the straight.


I won't be joining the Expert Sedan this weekend as my XRAY has vanished *grin* and I'm about to unveil a secret speed demon! I will be up in GORT and Nitro Sedan, though. 

Mitch


----------



## xxxtmatt_fran

Jesse, Did you get rid of the Nitro TC just when Mitch is going to pull his out or did you guys end up not making the deal?????

Mitch, it looks like we will have a new commer in GORT next week, John. Mitch you put some stering in that car or just make the back a little bit slicker cause it seamed like you where HOOKED to good. LOL See everyone next week.

Dustin


----------



## SuperXRAY

It's taken care of.  Picking up some tires today!

I've got some diff work to do as well.


----------



## xxxtmatt_fran

Yeah Mitch, you are going to have to do a lot to keep up with the ASSOCIATED. lol

Dustin


----------



## tfrahm

SuperXRAY said:


> I won't be joining the Expert Sedan this weekend as my XRAY has vanished *grin* and I'm about to unveil a secret speed demon


Hmmm.....

If an XRAY "vanishes", does that mean you need "Superman's X-Ray vision" to see it...


----------



## tfrahm

YIKES! That track change must really be a beauty OR Mitch used a "slug" motor...????  



Code:


Class:(Exp Elec TC) 
Position Name          Laps Time     Best Round 
1        Mitch Wagers  30   5m02.425 3 
2        Ryan Trask    29   5m03.777 3 
3        Curt Heckman  27   5m02.835 3 
4        Jordan Sicht  27   5m11.998 3

*ONLY 30 laps!* that's a drop of *3-4* laps over normal!


----------



## Luckyman4

Tom, they all swore the track was the same length and only two turns were tweaked a little ... but I think the straight looks 8'-10' longer, no way we lose 4 laps to the small corner changes, imho.


----------



## confused

sounds like dustins gettin a big head


----------



## confused

I still nave the tc dustin no word from the other side


----------



## SuperXRAY

The track is the same length. You do gain about 4-5 feet in the straight due to the corner being set back more, but it is still 130' x 50' overall track size.


The inside of the track is a little tighter as well, so you can't just run straight from left to right. I'm looking up my lap times now.

No slug motor, Tom. I think I actually used a rocket motor I have.


----------



## tfrahm

I'll try to remember to bring my "roller" to measure the "racing line" Sunday...


----------



## SuperXRAY

You can see the lap times on www.columbiathunder.com, just go to the Race results and July 18's race. I would have put them here, but I didn't want to figure out the HTML on this forum.

In a 30 lap race, seconds add up!


----------



## tfrahm

THANKS! Regardless of the details of the layout, it's pretty clear that lap times went from the high 8's and low 9's for good laps to high 9's and low 10's... One second per lap would cut one lap for every 10 -- quick math says 33-34 would work out to 30 or so for a given motor/car/gearing setup... Amazing -- finally a use for all that Math in school! LOL!

From all the descriptions, it also looks like no gearing changes of significance... Longer straight might let you gear up, but if the "twisty bits" are tighter, you'll need to keep the gearing we have now to let it pull up out of the turns....

Assuming the same location as for the 11th, did the traction improve? It seemed like the new location was very slick at the start of racing on the 11th (seemed like the tires were picking up large amounts of dust and losing all bite), but improved significantly as the day went on. Now I'm wondering if it got dusty again or kept it's "bite"...


----------



## tfrahm

OH -- I finally got around to replacing the flywheel on my XXX-NT... "Seemed" to go well, but what do I know...? Nitro is whole new world... kind of frustrated about the gear mesh, though... I didn't pay proper attention to things before I tore it down, but when I reassembled everything, the pinion only catches about 3/4 of the width of the spur's teeth -- almost like the flywheel pushes the clutch bell a bit further out to the right of the chassis...??? May have been that way all along, but I didn't notice it before...  :freak: :drunk:


----------



## xxxtmatt_fran

Tom you need to learn to use the saying that Jesse and I use quite frequently, "just run the junk" LOL. 

Batts are charging as we speak and I am almost ready to loose to Tom again probley. LOL You just wait Tom I will get my game back soon enough.
See everyone tonight.

Dustin


----------



## xxxtmatt_fran

Hey guys, just got back from Hobbytown and Jordan said that all types of glow plugs will be going up about 25% due to short on the stuff that they make glow plugs with. Just thought I would be the good little kid that I am and tell you guys.

Dustin


----------



## SuperXRAY

Dustin,

Well, HobbyTown is already around 40% higher on glow plugs than other shops. There isn't a shortage of the material and you shouldn't believe what people say everytime! If they go up, it isn't due to shortage of materials.


----------



## rcone4u2

I agree with superxray on the price thing! on another note Dustin I know why the fantom motor I purchased from you didnt run, the piston was installed backwards! whats up with that I'm not sure but I think whoever rebuilt it did this on purpose! Anyway it runs great now and I hope to get a touring car to put it in! anyone got one? lol. well its good to be back racing and I hope to see everyone on sunday..... later all!!!!!


----------



## xxxtmatt_fran

Curt, I dont know why it was like that. Nick did it cause I didnt know anything about engines and gas stuff yet so he did all of that for me. Maybe that is why I only got about just a half of gallon though it before the compression was gone. Now that you put it in the RIGHT way, does it have more compression or not cause I know that piston and sleeve does not have more than a half through it.

IS ANYONE GOING UP TO JOES THIS WEEKEND FOR THE "GOLD CUP RACE??????"
Let me know

Dustin


----------



## tfrahm

Light turnout, but GOOD racing at Hallsville last night!

Novice was a battle between the Cunningham boys... Kind of fun to watch Brad as the races went on -- ?how does he decide which one to cheer for? LOL! 

Dustin is "back" and running strong in buggy... I ran my first official 29 and still got outqualified! Jared saved his best for the main and took 2nd place away from me with a really good run in the A-main, but Dustin just walked away from both of us!

Truck was weird for me -- I drove so much worse that I did in Buggy...? Never really put in a good run all night. Of course, with Brad, Gary, and Ryan running strong, it just made my driving look that much worse... In the main, (all night, really), Ryan just smoothed everyone to death... Gary kept pressure on, but not enough... Brad and I had a pretty close race, but it wasn't "pretty" -- both of us just had too many encouters with the pipes!



Code:


"R/C RaceTrak"(tm) Professional Race Management Software
RC TRAX -- Columbia, MO --  07/21/04

Class: NOVIE OFFROAD BUGGY 
QUALIFYING HEATS
    Car                             Finish Best        Flg Best
Pos  No Last Name    First   Laps     Time Round  Chan Clr LapTime AveMPH
--- --- ------------ ------- ---- -------- -----  ---- --- ------- ------
  1   0 CUNNINGHAM  ,AUSTIN    23  05:18.58    2     6  RD 00:11.86 120.60
  2   0 CUNNINGHAM  ,ANDREW    14  05:21.20    2     2  WH 00:15.13 72.81
 
A  MAIN- NOVIE OFFROAD BUGGY 
                                    Finish
Pos Qua Last Name    First   Laps     Time Car Type
--- --- ------------ ------- ---- -------- ----------
  1   1 CUNNINGHAM  ,AUSTIN    22 05:01.64 
  2   2 CUNNINGHAM  ,ANDREW    13 05:01.59 
 
 
Class: EXPERT STOCK BUGGY  
QUALIFYING HEATS
    Car                             Finish Best        Flg Best
Pos  No Last Name    First   Laps     Time Round  Chan Clr LapTime AveMPH
--- --- ------------ ------- ---- -------- -----  ---- --- ------- ------
  1   2 HODGES      ,DUSTIN    29  05:03.50    2    76  BL 00:09.77 159.61
  2   4 FRAHM       ,TOM       29  05:10.89    2     5  WH 00:10.15 155.82
  3   3 PHILLIPPE   ,JARED     27  05:06.48    1    84  RD 00:10.22 147.16

A  MAIN- EXPERT STOCK BUGGY  
                                    Finish
Pos Qua Last Name    First   Laps     Time Car Type
--- --- ------------ ------- ---- -------- ----------
  1   1 HODGES      ,DUSTIN    28 05:05.98 XXXT
  2   3 PHILLIPPE   ,JARED     27 05:03.42 XXX
  3   2 FRAHM       ,TOM       27 05:07.79 XXX
 
 
Class: EXPERT STOCK TRUCK  
QUALIFYING HEATS
    Car                             Finish Best        Flg Best
Pos  No Last Name    First   Laps     Time Round  Chan Clr LapTime AveMPH
--- --- ------------ ------- ---- -------- -----  ---- --- ------- ------
  1   0 TRASK       ,RYAN      29  05:03.25    1     1  BL 00:07.70 159.75
  2   0 PHILLIPPE   ,GARY      29  05:06.89    1    62  RD 00:10.01 157.85
  3   0 CUNNINGHAM  ,BRAD      29  05:07.29    1     6  WH 00:09.69 157.65
  4   0 FRAHM       ,TOM       27  05:09.45    2     5  GR 00:10.55 145.75
 
A  MAIN- EXPERT STOCK TRUCK  
                                    Finish
Pos Qua Last Name    First   Laps     Time Car Type
--- --- ------------ ------- ---- -------- ----------
  1   1 TRASK       ,RYAN      29 05:04.46 RC-10 T4
  2   2 PHILLIPPE   ,GARY      28 05:09.28 Losi XXXT
  3   3 CUNNINGHAM  ,BRAD      28 05:19.02 T4
  4   4 FRAHM       ,TOM       27 05:03.31 XXXTMFE


----------



## Luckyman4

Any locals racing the "Big One" up at Chilli this week?


----------



## SuperXRAY

I might go up, Dustin. I'm racing Sunday at HD and Monday at the Cole Fair, so that would be three straights days of racing! I'll let you know. Do you know if Nick is going?


----------



## xxxtmatt_fran

Not planning on it John. I am racing three times this week. Once at Joes. Another at Home Depot and the Cole County fair race. Three days of racing, nothing better.


----------



## xxxtmatt_fran

Mitch I was planning on doing the same thing. Racing all the same places you were but that is a lot of running so I really dont know yet. If Jesse goes then I will probley be going. I will have to see with him but ither way I will end up comming probley.
See you then.

Dustin


----------



## SuperXRAY

Dustin, I'll be going to Harrisburg on Saturday if you want to ride along. I'll probably practice at the Fair location tomorrow too, but not sure you have a way down here!

Mitch


----------



## confused

Im looking to be at all three places but we will see ,depends on what stays together


----------



## tfrahm

Just Home Depot for me this weekend... Got the NT running, put 2 more tanks through it -- should be able to run it at Home Depot Sunday... Not worried about "tuning" on it yet, just wanting to use the races to play with it and try to get used to Nitro...

Hmmm GORT, Electric (Stock) Truck, and Expert (Stock) Sedan... Busy, busy! Should give me plenty of time on the new track configuration....


----------



## xxxtmatt_fran

Hey Mitch, that would be great. I could meat you at the 63 and 70 overpass if you want. So it wouldnt be out of your way what so ever. Call me today on my cell so we can talk about where to meat and all of that crap. If you cant call just give me your # and I can give you a ring. Mine is 424-4661, call me today any time please.

Dustin


----------



## Luckyman4

It's starting to look doubtful that I'll make it to HD Sunday ... too much going on today to get ready by tomorrow ... 'bout a 50/50 chance. If I do make it, I'll probably only run electric TC. ptooey! -jr


----------



## xxxtmatt_fran

Well racing at Joes didnt go as planed, the rain caused some problems but we indeed up racing on his indoor track as a play day. So the Gold Cup race got moved back to Oct. 2ed. We all had a good time. Now I am ready to get back the the onroad stuff and then dirt on monday. See everyone then.

Dustin


----------



## tfrahm

Man! Some seriously FAST racing at Home Depot today...

In Sedan, I ran a 32 1st round to TQ that round... Last week, it sounded like 30 was a good run, so I was Pumped...!

Second round, I stepped it up and cranked off a fast 34/5:06... *And I was only second!* with Ryan taking the TQ spot with 34/5:05... OK, I need to go FASTER, right?...

In the main, I DID go faster... I cranked off a massive 35/5:08... *And I was only THIRD place!* Brad cranked a 35/5:02 for the win, and Ryan ran 35/5:07 in second...

WHATSUPWITHAT! LOL!   :tongue:


----------



## SuperXRAY

Yeah, great racing everyone! We had our biggest turnout so far this year.


Tom, I think we need to work on making the track stay more consistent. The rails are great, but after a while of continuous pounding, they move a bit and it opens up the corners. Stupid Monster Trucks!


----------



## tfrahm

Mitch -- the "twisty bits" (I call it the "esses") on the right end of the track DID change quite a bit at times... I mentioned to Eric Flowers that, at a minimum, it would help if a small spot of paint were put down under each dot when the track is setup, as both a reminder and a guide to getting the roadrail back into the same configuration each time...

To eliminate movement (and still protect cars from damage), couldn't one of the steel plow disks be put on the *back/inside* of the corner dots/roadrails in the "esses"....? The steel disk could rest on the back side of the dot/roadrail and help anchor it, without creating a harmfull obstacle... I've seen tracks use sandbags or other heavy objects for this, but those create a barrier that you whack into -- the plow disks may 'launch' a car, but they don't smash off bits...


----------



## tfrahm

Mitch -- I forgot to get my motor... If you want, you could leave it with Bo and just let me know... (I won't be back up to Home Depot for a couple of weeks?)


----------



## amtceo

*Good Time*

I had a really good time Sunday. I hope we have that kind of turnout every week. Looks like I need to get out the dremel and "Lighten up" my XXX-S RTR because Brad,Ryan, and Tom were blazing fast. I ran 34 laps and only got 4th...LOL! Great job guys....Maybe someday when I grow up I'll be able to hang with you guys... IMHO...Brad had the fastest car on the track. That X-Ray was screaming in the main, and lets remember he ran 35 5:02 and had one MAJOR crash....! Would have been and easy 36 without that mistake. Okay, now everybody go by X-RAYS' so I can buy your old Graphite + XXX-S....LOL!

Anyway, should see some of you all tonight at the fair...

Later guys (and gals)


----------



## Trackman2

Our trophy race is coming up August 14th....Friday August 13th will be open practice....Here is the flyer

NEMO Trophy Race


----------



## tfrahm

*HALLSVILLE! 7-28-2004 Results*

In Novice (or 'NOVIE' as we lovingly call it - LOL!), Andrew Cunningham struggled a bit (his driving style reminded me of watching 'Trigger' race), and he had some mechanical problems (I think his steering servo stripped a gear or two in the main) -- but I think he had fun and that's the main thing. Austin Todd got in some very good runs, including two solid 22 lap runs -- WAY TO GO!

In Sportsman, we had a new face... Everyone welcome Corey Coen when you see him. From watching him, it won't be long before he's in top form. He's been out of racing for a long time, but he had his B4 looking good! Corey's 23 lap runs don't tell the whole story, as he ran some very smooth laps, with very good times, but he also had some bad luck and some "traffic" issues... Kyle Craig ran OK in qualifying, but really "cooked" in the main, taking a very powerful win!

The Expert classes saw pretty much the "usual" suspects, with no real surprises. Dustin is back into top form, cranking off good laps in buggy! Jesse missed most of the night due to radio problems (bad reciever or crystal?) -- he borrowed a truck from Gary in the main and proceded to show us who was the "truckmeister"!

I'd tried to put some water on the track at the start of the night, right after I opened up, but it wasn't enough... The track is pretty rough right now, with some seriuous holes and ruts, and when it dried out, it was a really -- uh -- a "challenge"... :freak: 



Code:


"R/C RaceTrak"(tm) Professional Race Management Software
RC TRAX -- Columbia, MO -- 07/28/04


Class: NOVIE OFFROAD BUGGY 
QUALIFYING HEATS
    Car                             Finish Best        Flg Best
Pos  No Last Name    First   Laps     Time Round  Chan Clr LapTime AveMPH
--- --- ------------ ------- ---- -------- -----  ---- --- ------- ------
  1   0 TODD        ,AUSTIN    22  05:04.92    2     5  RD 00:10.95 120.53
  2   0 CUNNINGHAM  ,ANDREW    16  05:16.44    2     2  WH 00:10.15 84.46
 
A  MAIN- NOVIE OFFROAD BUGGY 
                                    Finish
Pos Qua Last Name    First   Laps     Time Car Type
--- --- ------------ ------- ---- -------- ----------
  1   1 TODD        ,AUSTIN    22 05:13.18 T3
  2   2 CUNNINGHAM  ,ANDREW     7 02:18.04 
 
 
Class: SPORTSMAN STK BUGGY 
QUALIFYING HEATS
    Car                             Finish Best        Flg Best
Pos  No Last Name    First   Laps     Time Round  Chan Clr LapTime AveMPH
--- --- ------------ ------- ---- -------- -----  ---- --- ------- ------
  1   0 CRAIG       ,KYLE      24  05:10.22    2    80  WH 00:10.43 129.23
  2   0 CUNNINGHAM  ,AUSTIN    23  05:02.70    1     6  RD 00:08.34 126.93
  3   0 COEN        ,COREY     23  05:06.22    1    67  BL 00:06.41 125.47

A  MAIN- SPORTSMAN STK BUGGY 
                                    Finish
Pos Qua Last Name    First   Laps     Time Car Type
--- --- ------------ ------- ---- -------- ----------
  1   1 CRAIG       ,KYLE      26 05:02.11 mini t
  2   3 COEN        ,COREY     23 05:09.83 
  3   2 CUNNINGHAM  ,AUSTIN    22 05:03.44 
 
 
Class: EXPERT STOCK BUGGY  
QUALIFYING HEATS
    Car                             Finish Best        Flg Best
Pos  No Last Name    First   Laps     Time Round  Chan Clr LapTime AveMPH
--- --- ------------ ------- ---- -------- -----  ---- --- ------- ------
  1   2 HODGES      ,DUSTIN    29  05:02.99    2    76  BL 00:09.97 159.89
  2   0 PHILLIPPE   ,GARY      29  05:08.44    2    62  RD 00:10.04 157.06
  3   4 FRAHM       ,TOM       27  05:06.15    1     5  WH 00:06.42 147.32

A  MAIN- EXPERT STOCK BUGGY  
                                    Finish
Pos Qua Last Name    First   Laps     Time Car Type
--- --- ------------ ------- ---- -------- ----------
  1   1 HODGES      ,DUSTIN    28 05:01.59 XXXT
  2   2 PHILLIPPE   ,GARY      28 05:07.65 XXX BK2
  3   3 FRAHM       ,TOM       27 05:03.89 XXX
 
 
Class: EXPERT STOCK TRUCK  
QUALIFYING HEATS
    Car                             Finish Best        Flg Best
Pos  No Last Name    First   Laps     Time Round  Chan Clr LapTime AveMPH
--- --- ------------ ------- ---- -------- -----  ---- --- ------- ------
  1   0 CUNNINGHAM  ,BRAD      28  05:06.31    2     6  RD 00:09.55 152.70
  2   0 FRAHM       ,TOM       28  05:10.28    1     5  BL 00:10.33 150.74
  3   0 CRAIG       ,JESSE      0  00:00.00    2    80  WH 00:00.00 0.00
 
A  MAIN- EXPERT STOCK TRUCK  
                                    Finish
Pos Qua Last Name    First   Laps     Time Car Type
--- --- ------------ ------- ---- -------- ----------
  1   3 CRAIG       ,JESSE     28 05:01.64 old xx
  2   1 CUNNINGHAM  ,BRAD      27 05:01.59 T4
  3   2 FRAHM       ,TOM       27 05:11.14 XXXTMFE


----------



## xxxtmatt_fran

Ryan where were you last night??? You missed a good night. Jesse was sponserd and man was he flying.

Tom you are right about all the wholes. Are we not doing anything about it because we think that Joe is going to build a track soon and it would be no point or what. I know if someone wanted to do something about the track I would be in to help if I could make time and if I am not busy.

Dont know if I will be able to run at home depot this weekend with my new nitro tc or my gas truck. I have to do family duties as Tom would say. Grandam's B-day and we are going camping. I am going to see if I cant make it back in time.

Dustin


----------



## tfrahm

Dustin -- I think the track maintenance issue is a complex one...

Brad and Gary both have ideas to "redo" the track (not a TOTAL change, but a change to use that wasted space on the left side)... If the track it going to get redone, THAT is the time to fix holes, etc... I think that is the reason for not doing it NOW...

Joe's deal (if it works out with the new building, etc.) is also a factor I think...

Light turnout is the other issue... Sort of a 'catch 22'... Hard to get excited about the track when turnout is poor, but it's possible the rough track affect racer turnout....? Hard to say on that one...


----------



## artee

*sorry I couldn't make it..*

I had bad case of the "honey do's." I like a rough track. More "driving", more challenges, less like slot cars.

any thoughts on where the crowd will be this Sunday?


----------



## amtceo

*Sunday*

I'm planning on going to Home Depot on Sunday. That is assuming that Lisa is still doing ok.

Tom,
Are you or Marvin racing anywhere this weekend? I need to bring that Legend in for Marvin.


Also, Who is all going to Novelty for the trophy race? I am going try and make it....Anyone else?

Phil


----------



## eddieb

*Novilty*

Phil, 

I am going to try to go to the Novilty race and I am going to try to get Kelly there as well. Be good to race on some dirt on a nice track.


----------



## RCTRAXER

First I want to say that I was "hacked" in buggy, but at least my truck won.

Brad and I stayed up there last night and filled in the really big holes (notice spelling, Dustin), so you can bet that the track will be real loose next week, because it always is after repairs.

Eddie, what happened in the main last Sunday, I heard that Jesse beat you, even with his truck. LOL


----------



## TeamAE_Pace

Well after proving once again i can break stuff that should never break, I am guessing sometime early last week my Motor Cam on the TC3 Broke in half, I had problems after each run it was loose, then i took it apart and found it broke in half. Go figure its the way the year has went so far, entire car made of plastic I break the only Aluminum peace!!!! My plans this weekend are just to run HD sunday, so Expert class watch out!!! 

David Johnson


----------



## tfrahm

Phil -- I don't think Marvin is racing anywhere this weekend... I know I'm NOT...

Bo tells me that Marvin has a starter box for his NT now, and they worked on sort of DE-tuning the engine a bit (fattened up the engine so it starts easier, runs cooler, and is more reliable)... WOW -- Marvin and I both with Nitro trucks... Who would'a thunk it?


----------



## confused

MY BAD, the idea wasnt to get marvin in nitro,it was to get him in trouble with his wife . lol


----------



## xxxtmatt_fran

Jesse he must not be in enough trouble because he just went out and buy a starterbox. LOL Jesse, hint, hint, wink, wink, sell him more stuff. LOL


----------



## rcracer8

Charity Races this weekend at Mid Mo Rc Track.LINK BELOW FOR THE FLYER....
http://www.mmrcc.com/charity_race_handout.pdf


----------



## Luckyman4

Hey Jesse,

BIG THANK YOU for the tip on AJ's Automotive for my AC problem ... super service at a very fair price!!! An just in time for the return of hot weather too! :thumbsup: 

-Apron Boy


----------



## BluesFan

I'm up for racing at the charity race. I just got my radio back from Hitec today so I'm up and running again... for now. Of course I still have to find whatever sweet problem that caused my 1/8 to go haywire. According to the work form, my synthesized module in my transmitter (not the transmitter itself) was "out of tune". Wonder how often that happens that would force me to send it in? Oh well, I probably won't wait for it to go bad again. Anyways, if anyone is interested in racing off-road on sunday, post here. Don't want to drive all the way down for nothing!


----------



## xxxtmatt_fran

Well guys the boating is done think god cause I am a little sore. I hit the water at about 65mph or so and fell off of a tube and hit a 2 foot wave. Then Jerry couldnt hang on and hit me. So thats that. I guess I will ready for racing under the lights wed. See eveyone then.

Dustin


----------



## xxxtmatt_fran

Anyone planning on racing up at Joe's this weekend??? I know Jesse, Kyle, and I are, anyone else going to join in on all the fun???

Dustin


----------



## artee

*hallsville superspeedway*

I'm "in" for Hallsville tonight. Anyone else??


----------



## xxxtmatt_fran

Ryan I know Jesse, Kyle, Austin, and I are in for tonight racing under the lights. I am sure Tom and Gary will be there as well. See everyone tonight.

AKA: Superman


----------



## tfrahm

Well -- I didn't get to Hallsville in time to put some water down before the night's racing action started, and it showed! The track was dry/slick, and then the loose dirt from the track "patches" (done to fill holes) got on top of that dry/slick dirt, adding to the.... uh... "Challenge"...

Good racing action though, since it was the same track for everyone...



Code:


"R/C RaceTrak"(tm) Professional Race Management Software
RC TRAX -- Columbia, MO -- 08/04/04


Class: NOVIE OFFROAD BUGGY 
QUALIFYING HEATS
    Car                             Finish Best        Flg Best
Pos  No Last Name    First   Laps     Time Round  Chan Clr LapTime AveMPH
--- --- ------------ ------- ---- -------- -----  ---- --- ------- ------
  1   0 TODD        ,AUSTIN    21  05:01.23    2     5  RD 00:11.33 116.45
  2   0 CUNNINGHAM  ,ANDREW    16  05:05.57    1     2  WH 00:01.69 87.47
 
A  MAIN- NOVIE OFFROAD BUGGY 
                                    Finish
Pos Qua Last Name    First   Laps     Time Car Type
--- --- ------------ ------- ---- -------- ----------
  1   1 TODD        ,AUSTIN    20 05:01.53 T3
  2   2 CUNNINGHAM  ,ANDREW    17 05:15.45 
 
 
Class: SPORTSMAN STK BUGGY 
QUALIFYING HEATS
    Car                             Finish Best        Flg Best
Pos  No Last Name    First   Laps     Time Round  Chan Clr LapTime AveMPH
--- --- ------------ ------- ---- -------- -----  ---- --- ------- ------
  1   0 CRAIG       ,KYLE      25  05:00.09    1    80  WH 00:10.91 139.16
  2   0 CUNNINGHAM  ,AUSTIN    23  05:10.00    1     6  RD 00:10.83 123.94
 
A  MAIN- SPORTSMAN STK BUGGY 
                                    Finish
Pos Qua Last Name    First   Laps     Time Car Type
--- --- ------------ ------- ---- -------- ----------
  1   1 CRAIG       ,KYLE      26 05:08.75 mini t
  2   2 CUNNINGHAM  ,AUSTIN    24 05:09.11 
 
 
Class: EXPERT STOCK BUGGY  
QUALIFYING HEATS
    Car                             Finish Best        Flg Best
Pos  No Last Name    First   Laps     Time Round  Chan Clr LapTime AveMPH
--- --- ------------ ------- ---- -------- -----  ---- --- ------- ------
  1   2 HODGES      ,DUSTIN    27  05:01.00    2    76  GR 00:09.53 149.84
  2   0 PHILLIPPE   ,GARY      27  05:02.88    1    62  RD 00:09.87 148.91
  3   4 FRAHM       ,TOM       27  05:09.88    2     5  BL 00:09.67 145.55
  4   3 PHILLIPPE   ,JARED     25  05:12.39    2    84  WH 00:02.48 133.69

A  MAIN- EXPERT STOCK BUGGY  
                                    Finish
Pos Qua Last Name    First   Laps     Time Car Type
--- --- ------------ ------- ---- -------- ----------
  1   2 PHILLIPPE   ,GARY      27 05:01.79 XXX BK2
  2   1 HODGES      ,DUSTIN    27 05:02.61 XXXT
  3   3 FRAHM       ,TOM       27 05:03.48 XXX
  4   4 PHILLIPPE   ,JARED     22 05:06.37 XXX
 
 
Class: EXPERT STOCK TRUCK  
QUALIFYING HEATS
    Car                             Finish Best        Flg Best
Pos  No Last Name    First   Laps     Time Round  Chan Clr LapTime AveMPH
--- --- ------------ ------- ---- -------- -----  ---- --- ------- ------
  1   0 TRASK       ,RYAN      29  05:04.10    2     1  WH 00:10.00 159.30
  2   0 CRAIG       ,JESSE     29  05:09.75    2    80  BL 00:09.61 156.40
  3   0 CUNNINGHAM  ,BRAD      28  05:03.67    1     6  RD 00:09.58 154.02
  4   0 FRAHM       ,TOM       27  05:07.89    2     5  GR 00:10.53 146.49
 
A  MAIN- EXPERT STOCK TRUCK  
                                    Finish
Pos Qua Last Name    First   Laps     Time Car Type
--- --- ------------ ------- ---- -------- ----------
  1   1 TRASK       ,RYAN      28 05:01.53 RC-10 T4
  2   2 CRAIG       ,JESSE     28 05:02.37 old xx
  3   3 CUNNINGHAM  ,BRAD      27 05:05.08 T4
  4   4 FRAHM       ,TOM       26 05:07.46 XXXTMFE


----------



## amtceo

*Webpage*

Just wanted to throw this out there. If someone would go through the race reports and put together a list of "who has ran X number of laps" I would finish the race board on the web page. I updated the race results and made a couple of other changes the other day but I do not have time to go through and get the rest of the info for the race board. Also, I'm still open to changes if anyone has something they want added or changes.

On another note, does "dirt city" have a webpage? If anyone talks to him let him know that I would be happy to help set it up if he doesn't already have one.

Anyway,

See everyone this weekend.

Phil+


----------



## xxxtmatt_fran

Wow Tom, that was a good race between Gary, you, and myself. I didnt know that it was that close of a race. 
It was a pretty good night besides of a few corner marshall problems here and there but I guess it is your falt if you wreak so.......
Is anyone planning on going up to Joe's besides Jesse, Kyle, Brad and his kids, and myself???? You know Tom, you have a GAS truck now, say we try that losi offroad????LOL See everyone sunday as well.

Dustin


----------



## confused

Phil, Joe said he was in the middle of gettin a web site together


----------



## amtceo

*Thanks*

Cool, thanks for the info...

Phil


----------



## xxxtmatt_fran

Well sry guys that I could not make it up to home depot today, I couldnt get a ride to get there so I didnt go but I hope everyone had fun.

Dustin


----------



## KellyM

Pics from Aug. 8th races posted...

http://www.ColumbiaThunder.org

Kelly


----------



## jloyd01

*Long Race Day*

Sunday (8th) was a long day but, fun. I hope to have the tire issues on my TC3 worked out so I can get back to racing that car. A lot of races were close and fun to watch. Personally I liked the fact that the brushless Stampede's finished behind the brushed monster trucks  (Iwas running a Mag Meyhem out of a USA-1). Its all about driving. (And I guess Brian Beaty's USA-1 was helped by twin mod motors running on 8 cells) I might miss next week, but I'll be there the next week for sure.

John (newbe to the forum)


----------



## SuperXRAY

Yep, fun day. For those who might be interested, my NTC3, Mini-T, and both Hyper7's are up for sale on eBay. eBay id is "spacialnet".


Thanks to all who came and raced, we are drawing quite a crowd!


----------



## KellyM

Dang, I'll watch the auction. I'm looking for a Mini-T!


----------



## SuperXRAY

Email me, Kelly, I'll be happy to end it for you.


----------



## tfrahm

*FUN* hardly covers it! I had a ton of fun in sedan! I ran 3 straight 32 lap runs, got faster every run, TQ'd the class, ran a 32/5:01 in the main, *and LOST!* Ryan crossed the line about 15' and two seconds ahead of me, taking the win with 33/5:08... Congratulations, Ryan! Expert Touring had 7 entries, and there was a nice Sportsman class too!

I had a horrible electric truck main (TQ'd, finished around 4th -- I don't know my exact finishing spot because a lap was missed, so the results are 'unofficial')... I cleaned my slicks for the main, and for some reason the rears really hooked up, but the fronts just "plowed" like a snow plow... Then, once the tires got nice and hot, I got over into pit lane, picked up a bunch of debris on the tires and just had NO traction for the rest of the race! (Darn stuff was still imbedded in the rubber buildup on my tires after the race!) Big turnout -- 12 entries, split into two heats of 6 each, then an 'A' and 'B' main!

Hey! *NITRO* is fun! Qualified 2nd (Mitch TQ'd), and Mitch beat me in the main, but I did hold on for second, even after getting tagged and flipped onto my lid by a lap truck (16 second lap!) -- Marvin was 3rd! COOL! Especially cool, since there was a total of 7 "GORT's" entered!


----------



## SuperXRAY

Quick, Carl Edwards spotted in the Columbia, MO area!


http://www.columbiathunder.org, go to the last race pics (aug. 8) and page 13!


----------



## tfrahm

Yep...

http://www.columbiathunder.org/Pics/08-08-04_hd_Raceday/DSC05204.jpg


----------



## BluesFan

Well, it sounds like everyone is having a blast there every weekend.  I try to keep myself from reading this forum until I can get my feet on the ground here in St. Louis, but of course I can't help myself. I will however be in town this coming weekend. I gotta help my girlfriend move into her new apartment on Saturday, but I'll be free Sunday. I was considering racing on-road at home depot, but I've been hearing Bo will be changing the layout for this weekend's racing in Jeff? Any of you heading down there on Sunday to see the new layout?


----------



## amtceo

*This Weekend*

Well,

I'm going to try and drive down to Jeff on friday and see if I can help with the track. Saturday, I'm going to the trophy race a Novelty and I'm hoping to race at Home Depot on Sunday..... Whew....big weekend...LOL...

Phil


----------



## tfrahm

All the *REAL* "R/C Racers" will be at *Hallsville* tonight!

Racing "on top of the dirt, under the lights"...

(I just hope I get there early enough to sprinkle a little water on the track so it will hold up better through the night...?)


----------



## xxxtmatt_fran

Tom I dont know about the real racers thing but I will be there to drive my car. LOL. Im in for buggy as ushall. Man I have had the same cars for ever but I do have a nitro tc up for sell. If anyone is just getting into gas and LOVES touring car, hint, hint, cough, cough, Tom. LOL 
See everyone tonight

Dustin


----------



## rcracer8

yep track changes starts Friday at JC track,need help on saturday to get it ready for the races sunday,if anyone is lookin for something to do saturday, and trophy races at end of the month....Be Glad to see ya come down and race with us.......


----------



## SuperXRAY

Well, I'd love to help, but I'm going to Novelty....I seem to remember something about this on another forum, too.  Maybe next time!


----------



## tfrahm

LIGHT turnout, tricky track, but some good, FUN racing action last night! 

I had one of those nights were keeping 'Captain Bonehead' away from the transmitter was a full time job... Then in the Truck main, 2-3 times, my truck developed "mental problems" -- it was sort of a 'glitch', but it was more like it just shut off or lost the signal totally and it would just roll in the direction of it's momentum until it hit something and stopped... I'd get marshalled and it would be OK for a while... Then for the last half of the main, it seemed fine, but I was afraid to trust it... Weird -- guess I've got some work ahead of me to check this our... Bummer!

The Cunningham boys had some good races, and both improved on their previous best runs! Good Job!

Ryan was 'killer' strong in truck all night long (no surprise), and Brad was distracted by trying to 'crew cheif' 3 vehicles for 3 people... Didn't help ME any, but it gave me hope!

The Expert Buggy main was another really good race, as I finally got my act together, and all 3 of us stayed on the same lap for the full 5 minutes. Gary and Dustin swapped the lead several times, and I kept waiting for them to have a big tangle, but it never happened, so I had to settle for 3rd...

All night long, we were short on corner marshalls, causing delays -- made for a long night! For the final race of the night (Expert Stock Truck), we had only two marshalls -- Austin and Andrew Cunningham! The key to that race (more than EVER) was to avoid wrecking at all costs... That really compounded my radio problems, but since Ryan NEVER wrecks, it was no problem for him! LOL! 



Code:


"R/C RaceTrak"(tm) Professional Race Management Software
RC TRAX -- Columbia, MO -- 08/11/04


Class: SPORTSMAN STK TRUCK 
QUALIFYING HEATS
    Car                             Finish Best        Flg Best
Pos  No Last Name    First   Laps     Time Round  Chan Clr LapTime AveMPH
--- --- ------------ ------- ---- -------- -----  ---- --- ------- ------
  1   0 CUNNINGHAM  ,AUSTIN    23  05:08.61    2     6  RD 00:11.19 124.49
  2   0 CUNNINGHAM  ,ANDREW    17  05:11.99    2     2  WH 00:14.39 91.02
 
A  MAIN- SPORTSMAN STK TRUCK 
                                    Finish
Pos Qua Last Name    First   Laps     Time Car Type
--- --- ------------ ------- ---- -------- ----------
  1   1 CUNNINGHAM  ,AUSTIN    22 05:09.59 
  2   2 CUNNINGHAM  ,ANDREW    17 05:12.08 
 
 
Class: EXPERT STOCK BUGGY  
QUALIFYING HEATS
    Car                             Finish Best        Flg Best
Pos  No Last Name    First   Laps     Time Round  Chan Clr LapTime AveMPH
--- --- ------------ ------- ---- -------- -----  ---- --- ------- ------
  1   2 HODGES      ,DUSTIN    28  05:07.14    1    76  BL 00:05.78 152.28
  2   0 PHILLIPPE   ,GARY      28  05:10.85    1    62  RD 00:07.82 150.47
  3   4 FRAHM       ,TOM       27  05:11.56    1     5  WH 00:07.80 144.76

A  MAIN- EXPERT STOCK BUGGY  
                                    Finish
Pos Qua Last Name    First   Laps     Time Car Type
--- --- ------------ ------- ---- -------- ----------
  1   2 PHILLIPPE   ,GARY      28 05:07.42 XXX BK2
  2   1 HODGES      ,DUSTIN    28 05:08.75 XXXT
  3   3 FRAHM       ,TOM       28 05:10.72 XXX
 
 
Class: EXPERT STOCK TRUCK  
QUALIFYING HEATS
    Car                             Finish Best        Flg Best
Pos  No Last Name    First   Laps     Time Round  Chan Clr LapTime AveMPH
--- --- ------------ ------- ---- -------- -----  ---- --- ------- ------
  1   0 TRASK       ,RYAN      29  05:08.68    2     1  WH 00:09.57 156.94
  2   0 CUNNINGHAM  ,BRAD      28  05:02.73    2     6  RD 00:09.63 154.50
  3   0 FRAHM       ,TOM       27  05:09.00    2     5  BL 00:10.31 145.96
 
A  MAIN- EXPERT STOCK TRUCK  
                                    Finish
Pos Qua Last Name    First   Laps     Time Car Type
--- --- ------------ ------- ---- -------- ----------
  1   1 TRASK       ,RYAN      29 05:08.40 RC-10 T4
  2   2 CUNNINGHAM  ,BRAD      28 05:07.80 T4
  3   3 FRAHM       ,TOM       25 05:01.75 XXXTMFE


----------



## BluesFan

Tom, its time you came to the same realization I have for glitches: Novak XXtra receivers are junk. All three of mine have broken and Novak's lame excuse is "vibration damage". Now, they were cool enough to give me 3 brand new ones (didn't even have all the reciepts) but I'm sorry, these cars are going to "vibrate" while you drive. I figure those receivers are probably your problem because that is what mine were doing when they were giving out on me. Anywho, no more synthesized operation for me. I got rid of my radio as well. All crystals for me until the synthesized systems become more reliable.


----------



## tfrahm

Nick -- good guess... The MF2 has an XXtra synthesized receiver -- the concept is so good (fewer crystals needed, etc.), but their design leaves something to be desired... It's not the theory of synthesizing the frequency, that should actually be LESS sensitive to vibration than a delicate crystal... NOVAK designed their XXtra receivers with a main circuit board and then a "daughter" board that stacks on top of the main board. The 'dials' are on the daughter board. The problem is that the two boards are NOT solidly joined -- instead of solder joints, there are small 'sockets' on the daughter board that simply slide onto 'pins' sticking up out of the main board. The fit is purely a friction fit, prone to vibration and loss of continuity. To make matters worse, the daughter board is roughly square, but is only attached at 3 corners, creating an unstable platform which tends to "rock" under vibration -- causing deterioration of the pin to socket contact due to wear and allowing the gold (?) plating to become damaged, allowing corrosion to occur. All of this could have been eliminated by using a fourth pin and/or joining the two boards by soldering the pins to thru-plated holes on the daughter board... Guess that's too complex a concept for them?


----------



## amtceo

*hmm.*

To me it's hard to justify the cost of synthesized when there crystal sets for 15.99....I do kinda like the new XS3pro... We might get that and then just use standard receivers. Only buying the rx crystal would be kinda nice. Anyway....see everyone this weekend...

Phil


----------



## tfrahm

Since my XXtra is out of warranty, I've wondered about taking the step of soldering the two boards together... 

*Anyone tried it?*


*Phil* -- those $15.99 crystals... Are those the 'generic' ones that Bo can get? (Airtronics crystals go for around $30.00 a set!)...???? Have you tried them in Airtronics gear?


----------



## BluesFan

lol. Tom, its tough being between a rock and hard place. I used to love the MX3 I used to have 1 1/2 years ago, but 30$ per set of crystals is outragous. Just another one of those things that the R/C industry jacks up the price on. Who knows how cheap it is to make those little things. Airtronics crystals was the reason I went synthesized in the first place. I can handle 100$ per receiver knowing I get all 30 channels (or 6 in your place). It is definitely a money saver.... except when 100$ receivers go bad in 2-4 weeks. funny, I didn't have problems until this year's gas season started. All winter I ran with no problems... but all winter I ran on a very small course going very slow with an electric vehicle. Vibration could only be minimized further by driving an electric touring car. All three of my XXtras couldn't hack the outdoor season in gas cars (one however in my BK2) getting vibrated around on larger tracks going at higher speeds. Cartwheels are going to happen. It is unavoidable, but I expect a solidly mounted receiver DESIGNED for use in cars should be able to handle the abuse! I wouldn't worry about your warranty from Novak. Mine was out as well but they still replaced it for free with one brand new in the box. Just write them a long letter about how you were disappointed, discouraged, been using their stuff for years, yada yada yada. They'll replace it. Or, get one of your receipts that is still within warranty even if it doesn't match up with your receiver that broke. I've done that one as well. Lastly, for them to fix it is only 32$... small price compared to 100$. If you think my first two tactics are dishonest, and I know some people won't do that, I understand. However, I think Novak is screwing us by charging too much for a receiver that cannot perform like it was designed to do. 
Just wondering Tom, can you fix the receiver yourself? that would be pretty cool... then you'll secure down the two boards better I'm assuming? The test would be putting it into your XXXNT!


----------



## amtceo

tfrahm said:


> *Phil* -- those $15.99 crystals... Are those the 'generic' ones that Bo can get? (Airtronics crystals go for around $30.00 a set!)...???? Have you tried them in Airtronics gear?


http://www.performancedevices.com/

Here ya go...I believe this is where he gets them. I can attest to them working. I bought a set for my futaba FM and they work great. They have a page listed with all the radios they support, but I know for a fact that the crystals worked fine in Ron's 3PK and its not listed. There are lots of airtronics radios, futaba, hitec etc.... They also will replace them for life, even if they break as a result of a crash! You can read all this on there website...I know that Bo had some in for most of the popular radios so he should be able to keep them in stock.

Happy hunting...

Phil


----------



## RCTRAXER

I just saw over on the Nascar site that our own Carl Edwards is taking over the 99 Nextel Cup car for the rest of the year. Jeff Burton is going to be driving the 30 for RCR.


----------



## tfrahm

Yep -- Here's a link to the story:

http://www.nascar.com/2004/news/headlines/cup/08/12/cedwards_roush/index.html

*Small Town R/C racer makes it BIG!*

And to think, we taught him everything we know...



(and he succeeded in spite of all that junk... LOL!)


----------



## RCTRAXER

Finally, someone (Carl) listened to me and actually paid attention. LOL


----------



## Luckyman4

HOLY COW, SPORTS FANS!!! Wow, that is some piece of news!

I hadn't heard the rumors of Burton's possible departure to the Dark Side; like others I thought Carl would move up to the #6 car when Martin retires in a couple of years. What a great break for Carl ... racing truck and Nextel he's gonna be a very busy man. OMG, that is SO AWESOME! 

:thumbsup: :hat: :thumbsup:


----------



## SuperXRAY

Hope to see a bunch of you at Novelty tomorrow! I'll have my Serpent ready for Home Depot on Sunday, too!


----------



## BluesFan

would love to make Mitch, but unfortunately I gotta help out the girlfriend move into her new apartment. Besides, both my 1/10 truck and 1/8 engine are blown. No gas, no race. I'll stop by on sunday at home depot though.


----------



## rcracer8

Jc Track Change Is Completed And Ready To Run On Tomarrow......


----------



## KellyM

*CT 08-15-04 race pics...*

Columbia Thunder race pics for August 15th posted.

Also, for those that missed the 2004 Show & Shine, The truck Eddie and I entered can be seen here:
http://www.ColumbiaThunder.org/FastThunder

Kelly


----------



## confused

Guys i went to hallsville tonight,ran a couple batteries down and watered the track afterwards should be great tracktion for wednsday night. see everyone there.


----------



## tfrahm

Bummer... Got sick Saturday and it hasn't gone away yet...? Started like sinus or allergies, got worse, missed two days of work (not ALL bad, right?), but there's no way I'll make it Wednesday night...

Maybe Sunday at Home Depot, Hallsville next week...?


----------



## xxxtmatt_fran

Oh man, no Tom, does this mean we will still be racing??? LOL If we are I will see everyone there.

Dustin


----------



## tfrahm

Don't worry Dustin -- there should be enough to race! Of course, without me there, there may not be anyone to yell at the marshalls, but maybe you could do that for me this time?


----------



## xxxtmatt_fran

Just for you, just for you Tom, I wont let you down. LOL 

See everyone tonight!!!

Superdustin


----------



## xxxtmatt_fran

Well Tom I was right, we didnt have enought to race. The only people who showed were myself, Jesse, Austin, Kyle, and Brad with his 2 boys. Not enough. Tom you are just the heart and sole of this race track. LOL

Big D


----------



## BluesFan

you hear that Tom? You are the sole of the track? From where I come from, I believe them were fightin' words!


----------



## tfrahm

NAH -- he means I'm tough as shoe leather...

No Gary or Jared? Bummer!


----------



## xxxtmatt_fran

Oh yeah Tom, I dont know if you heard or not but Paul got that indoor track for sure now to run touring car on carpet all winter now, so I guess this will mean, no more Tom???? I think i am going to sell the nitro tc and get a ele. one.
Is anyone planning on going up to Joes this weekend besides Brad and myself???

dustin


----------



## go1d1e

Is it a normal race at Joes this weekend? or a series race?

Oh and Dustin, you made it in the paper! I`ll bring a copy this weekend..


----------



## tfrahm

Dustin in the paper? ...? Police Reports ?... :devil: (Just kidding!)


----------



## confused

its a series race


----------



## xxxtmatt_fran

Yeah like Jesse said it is a series race. Why worrie Rich, the guy who beat you sold his 1/8 scale so he wont be there. Thank you for getting me one of those and hopefuly I will see you on saterday.

Superman


----------



## go1d1e

Lots of rain here in Moberly.. hope it doesn`t slow the race down tomorrow


----------



## b.peter

it is a series race but if your not in the series you can race too.

should have my new revo broke in, it will be its first race.
hope to see you guys there.

bo


----------



## amtceo

*Dustin*

Hey Dustin,

Do you still have my blue flashpoint temp gun? I was looking for it today and couldn't find it and I know you are the last person that used it. Let me know.

Phil


----------



## xxxtmatt_fran

Phil,

Hey, I dont ever recall using your temp gun. I have my own so I wouldnt use yours. I had mine in my pocket all day long, so I had mine with me. I went ahead and looked in my stuff though just in case and I didnt have it. So if you have any Q's call me on my cell at 424-4661 or I will keep trying your #.

Dustin


----------



## tfrahm

Rain? -- Doesn't hurt the racing at Home Depot! 

Gonna put a 19t in one XXX-S, and a Stock in the other... I can run "Whatever"...


----------



## amtceo

*Temp Gun*

Dustin,

It wasn't this past weekend. It was like the beginning of July.. Doesn't matter, if you looked and don't have it thats fine with me.

Phil


----------



## amtceo

*This weekend...*

Well,

Doesn't look like I'll be racing this weekend. Lots of "honey do's" to get finished. I think we might try and stop by Joes tomorrow and check it out. Don't think I will race though. Good luck everyone.

Phil

P.S. Tom, I have a couple of motors that need some attention, are you interested in working a couple of the over for me?


----------



## xxxtmatt_fran

Phil I lost mine at about that time, I had to go and get a new one at Bo's so it wasnt me. I needed one myself. Yeah Phil you need to come up and watch the fast Associated do its thing. LOL ( Nick did you catch that) Inside joke guys.

Super-associated driver (dustin hodges)


----------



## tfrahm

Phil -- sure...


----------



## rcracer8

CARL'S DONE IT..FULL TIME RIDE NEXT YEAR IN THE NEXTEL CUP SERIES..CHECK IT OUT ...http://www.nascar.com/2004/news/headlines/cup/08/21/cedwards_sponsor/index.html


----------



## b.peter

wierd dustin was trying to trade me a temp guage for a hot dog this weekend.


hhhmmmm.


----------



## b.peter

heres how my racing was this weekend, first i found that my new p5s front seal was leaking and gave up on that and put my trusty vo1b in then i kinda tok a unfair win yesterday,
brandon and brad were both faster than me but in the maine brandon flamed out at the start and during warmup me and brad came up the straight at the same time and neither of us let up, hense he hit the pipe and broke a front arm, so i ended up winning but i think it would have been different if luck wasnt on my side. 
but all in all it was fun.


----------



## confused

wow lets talk about my luck saturday......ir89458thyukjweyg......and thats all i have to say about that (POLIETLY)...LOL


----------



## SuperXRAY

My luck was great. Serpent is running well...even though I ran faster with my NT than I did my sedan.  1st in both classes....but is that really unusual for me? *smile*


----------



## tfrahm

Sunday:
*Electric Truck* -- 2nd place, good run... (congrat's Jesse)
*Nitro Truck* -- 2nd place, good run... (congrat's Mitch)
*Electric Sedan* -- Donevenwannatalkaboudit...


----------



## xxxtmatt_fran

Wow, it sounds like everyone had fun racing this weekend even Jesse. LOL Just kidding. Yeah I had some real fun with Brandon and I am looking to have some more fun this weekend at Jeff now that Brandon and Bo are driving 1/10 scale. I am going to go to the Jeff trophy race this weekend and race and check out the new track layout. Dont know if I will be able to make it this wed. guys. School is looking a little tougher now that i am in High School so I will have to see.

Dustin


----------



## RCTRAXER

I raced at the new improved Jeff City track on Sunday and really had a good time. I won Modified Electric, but Tom Gillmore and I had a really close race. They watered the track right before the mains and there was unbelievable traction. I could pull a wheelie almost anytime I tried. The track is more of a drivers track, where horsepower isn't going to make that much difference. I ran both my 1/8 scale and Savage and I couldn't get wide open very much with either of them, but the track is more like last years, alot more fun for everyone. I think everyone will really like the new track. Bo did a good job on it, there were still some ruff spots where bicycles rode on it and someone walked through the mud, but I think they are having a work day on Saturday, so the track should be near perfect for the Trophy race. Hope to see everyone there, if I can make it.


----------



## confused

well gary what about the mini t , how did it do on the new track???????????


----------



## amtceo

*Springfield???*

Tom,

Sorry I didn't get to come over and chat on Sunday but Marvin was saying that maybe this coming Saturday would be the trip to Springfield. We going? I was just wondering cause if we aren't going this weekend I'm going to try and make it to the Jeff City Trophy Race. Just let me know.

Also, Didn't know if you noticed but Bo has associated vcs shock kits on the 40% off table! I'm hoping to get a couple of sets this friday.

Later
Phil


----------



## tfrahm

Phil -- Marvin and I ARE still talking about Saturday at Springfield... I know it's a conflict with the Jeff City trophy race... (Edit -- No alternative date for about a month, so....)

Talk to Ron ("Rent-a-Ride") and post back here... If you guys aren't going to race Jeff, we're ON, if you are, let me know (edit) but Marvin and I will probably go ahead and go this weekend, and we'll try to plan another road trip in about a month...????


----------



## BluesFan

Hey folks, looks like there's a good chance I'll have a couple new engines this week for my gas cars. I should be able to make a cameo appearance this weekend for Jeff's trophy race.


----------



## tfrahm

Speaking of "cameo appearances"...

*I think I saw John Randolph's picture the other day... On a milk carton!*


----------



## xxxtmatt_fran

So guys are we going to be racing this Wed. or not??? I am in if we are. If everyone that is going please post so we know.

Dustin


----------



## Luckyman4

tfrahm said:


> Speaking of "cameo appearances"...
> 
> *I think I saw John Randolph's picture the other day... On a milk carton!*


I'm still alive but hardly kickin' ... that fall I took a few Sundays back did more than hurt my hip and elbow, a few days later my neck started in. I've been in physical therapy and on meds the last 2-3 weeks trying to get over another pinched nerve in my neck. Crud, seems like the last two summers I get whammied in August with disk problems. I hope to race again soon ... maybe by September I'll be well enough. I got my Reflex NT going and it seems to be pretty hooked up! Right now though my main goal is to avoid another round of neck surgery ...


----------



## amtceo

*Saturday*

Tom,

I am definetly IN for springfield this weekend. I'll get with Ron and see if he is going or not. Do we need to take seperate vehicles or can we all fit in the RC BUS? I post after I talk to Ron tonight.

Phil


----------



## tfrahm

We probably will need 2 cars....

It sort of depends on how much "stuff" we all take, but the last time I think Marvin and I had the back FULL...


----------



## amtceo

*Springfield*

Well,

Looks like Ron isn't going to make it. He said that he and Robert had already planned to go to the trophy race on Sunday and he couldn't race both days. On an even more depressing note, Lisa reminded me of some bills that are due with this weeks check....hmm...I now have to wait until tomorrow (Wed) to inquire about how much my check will be before I can commit to any racing this weekend. Also, if we go Lisa will be coming because she wants to go to some places in springfield. This may give her some incentive to "find" the money to go! I'll post tomorrow night and let you know for sure if we are going.


----------



## tfrahm

Phil -- no problem... I FULLY understand the need to keep the SPONSOR happy... :devil:


----------



## confused

*Racing*

ill be racing wednsday and i think gary ...what about you tom????


----------



## Losi_Fan

Don't miss the Mid-MO R/C Club 2004 Summer Trophy Race this Sunday!

Visit our website (http://www.mmrcc.com) for more information.


----------



## KellyM

*Fast Thunder on Traxxas.com...*

FastThunder by Eddie & I made the www.Traxxas.com homepage, on the right side. Even got a link to the site. 

Kelly


----------



## xxxtmatt_fran

Well Jesse tells me that some people are comming up tonight so I guess I will be comming up as well. 

Congrats Kelly, on making it to there website. It is a very good looking truck and it should be on there. Good Job to you and Eddie.

See everyone tonight and everyone at the trophy race if we even have it due to all of the rain.

dustin


----------



## tfrahm

I sure hope you DID have enough -- I just couldn't make it up... Sorry...


----------



## BluesFan

Hey guys, just curious if anyone was headed up to Hallsville Saturday night. Considering the possibility of the trophy race being rained out on Sunday, I'd like to get some off-road in this weekend.


----------



## tfrahm

*Hey! Carl WON the Truck race at Bristol last night! YIPPEE! *

He qualified 5th or 6th, but spun out on his second lap of qualifying, and so they had to change the tires, and he had to start dead last on the field! Last to FIRST...


----------



## tfrahm

*Hey Carl qualified 14th in the #203 MAC Tools Ford for the Busch race at Bristol! YIPPEE! *



> Race Lineup: Food City 250
> 1 #81 Dale Earnhardt Jr. Chevrolet Menards Save Big Money
> 2 #74 Tony Raines Chevrolet Outdoor Channel 126.536 15.164 -0.004
> 3 #23 Kenny Wallace Chevrolet Stacker 2
> 4 #21 Kevin Harvick Chevrolet Reese's
> 5 #37 David Green Chevrolet Timber Wolf
> 6 #38 Kasey Kahne Dodge Great Clips
> 7 #66 Jamie McMurray Dodge Duraflame
> 8 #5 Kyle Busch* Chevrolet Lowe's
> 9 #60 Greg Biffle Ford Charter Communications
> 10 #25 Mike McLaughlin Ford U.S. Marines
> 11 #332 David Stremme Dodge TrimSpa
> 12 #8 Martin Truex Jr. Chevrolet Bass Pro Shops
> 13 #1 Casey Mears Dodge Miccosukee Gaming & Resorts
> 14 #203 Carl Edwards Ford MAC Tools
> .
> .


----------



## xxxtmatt_fran

Does anyone have a 4-wheele drive buggy that they want to sell/trade??? I am looking for a xxx-4 but I will take anything.

Dustin


----------



## Losi_Fan

MMRCC TROPHY RACE CANCELED

Mid-MO R/C Club Races are canceled for tomorrow. The trophy race has been rescheduled to September 12th. The track and pit areas are just too swamped.


----------



## BluesFan

Hey guys, on my way home today I stopped by DirtBurners to run a few laps. FINALLY they have changed the track layout from the Kyosho Challenge. This new track is one you'll all want to see. It isn't too difficult and it's a whole lot of fun. It is VERY 1/10 scale friendly. I had no problems clearing every jump with gas truck and there was plenty of run-way for each jump. Took me only a tank of fuel before I could get around the track consistently. If you anyone out there was planning a trip to St. Louis anytime soon, this would a great time to go with such a nice track layout.


----------



## rcone4u2

hi guys it's Curt I got a Savage up 4 sale if any one interested! email is [email protected]. hope to see ya on Sunday!!!!!!!


----------



## tfrahm

*Jesse* -- I got your motor done... Not too bad, just *DIRTY* and it needed the comm cut and some fresh brushes (the brushes were "gone" -- that's what made it get hot and smoke...)... Seems OK now... Just the "usual" fee...

OH -- if you think of it, bring that 30t pinion with you Wednesday night...


*Ron* -- You should have gone with us Saturday! Good racing... Maybe next time?


----------



## artee

*wednesday night racing*

I'm ready to test run the 4wd buggy tonight. Anyone else going to Hallsville?


----------



## tfrahm

I've got the truck, buggy, and 4wd ready, and batteries charged... I just hope the 4wd remembers it's way around the track, because it's been so long since I ran it... LOL! 

Anyone know what the track is like? I'm sort of assuming dry/slick/dusty...?


----------



## amtceo

*Track Conditions*

Tom,

I stopped by and watered the track last night, so it should be ok for you all tonight. I'll probably stop by and watch but won't be there to race.

later
Phil


----------



## tfrahm

Phil -- I know -- you're just saving your energy for *OVAL RACING!* :devil:...

Seriously -- thanks for watering the track!


----------



## xxxtmatt_fran

Tom, Ryan, you can count me in for the FUN 4-wheele drive class. I heard it was comming back so you better belive I got one. Batt's are charging as we speak and I will be ready for tonight.

Thanks for watering the track Phil.

Dustin


----------



## xxxtmatt_fran

Man I tell you, I love having that 4-wheele drive class back. I had so much fun running 30 laps again and again. Tom, Ryan and I had a GREAT main race. Glad to see the class is back and I am looking for it next wed.

Ryan you going to make it next wed??? Tom???? I know I will.

Dustin


----------



## rcracer8

hey guys, Bo is trying to get together at the slick concrete Go cart track Saturday morning to race...its down the street from the rc track.Contact Bo at the shop for more info....just thought I dpass on to ya the info..Chris


----------



## tfrahm

*08/24/2004 Race Results*



Code:


"R/C RaceTrak"(tm) Professional Race Management Software
RC TRAX -- Columbia, MO -- 08/24/04

Class: SPORTSMAN STK BUGGY 
QUALIFYING HEATS
    Car                             Finish Best        Flg Best
Pos  No Last Name    First   Laps     Time Round  Chan Clr LapTime AveMPH
--- --- ------------ ------- ---- -------- -----  ---- --- ------- ------
  1   0 CALL        ,BILLY     24  05:06.85    2    85  RD 00:11.39 130.65
  2   0 TODD        ,AUSTIN    21  05:09.94    2     5  WH 00:12.07 113.18
 
A  MAIN- SPORTSMAN STK BUGGY 
                                    Finish
Pos Qua Last Name    First   Laps     Time Car Type
--- --- ------------ ------- ---- -------- ----------
  1   1 CALL        ,BILLY     24 05:09.07 
  2   2 TODD        ,AUSTIN    21 05:11.16 T3
 
 
Class: EXPERT STOCK BUGGY  
QUALIFYING HEATS
    Car                             Finish Best        Flg Best
Pos  No Last Name    First   Laps     Time Round  Chan Clr LapTime AveMPH
--- --- ------------ ------- ---- -------- -----  ---- --- ------- ------
  1   0 PHILLIPPE   ,GARY      28  05:04.28    2    62  RD 00:09.94 153.72
  2   2 HODGES      ,DUSTIN    25  05:09.38    1    76  BL 00:10.28 134.98
  3   0 CRAIG       ,KYLE      25  05:10.82    2    80  WH 00:10.25 134.36
 
A  MAIN- EXPERT STOCK BUGGY  
                                    Finish
Pos Qua Last Name    First   Laps     Time Car Type
--- --- ------------ ------- ---- -------- ----------
  1   2 HODGES      ,DUSTIN    28 05:07.92 XXXT
  2   1 PHILLIPPE   ,GARY      28 05:10.98 XXX BK2
  3   3 CRAIG       ,KYLE      22 05:13.27 mini t
 
 
 
Class: STOCK MINI T        
QUALIFYING HEATS
    Car                             Finish Best        Flg Best
Pos  No Last Name    First   Laps     Time Round  Chan Clr LapTime AveMPH
--- --- ------------ ------- ---- -------- -----  ---- --- ------- ------
  1   0 PHILLIPPE   ,GARY      19  05:01.13    1    89  RD 00:12.40 105.40
  2   0 CRAIG       ,KYLE      11  03:10.95    1     4  WH 00:13.81 96.23

A  MAIN- STOCK MINI T        
                                    Finish
Pos Qua Last Name    First   Laps     Time Car Type
--- --- ------------ ------- ---- -------- ----------
  1   2 CRAIG       ,KYLE       0 03:10.95 
  2   1 PHILLIPPE   ,GARY       0 05:01.13 Mini-T
 
 
Class: 4 WHEEL OFF ROAD    
QUALIFYING HEATS
    Car                             Finish Best        Flg Best
Pos  No Last Name    First   Laps     Time Round  Chan Clr LapTime AveMPH
--- --- ------------ ------- ---- -------- -----  ---- --- ------- ------
  1   0 CRAIG       ,JESSE     29  05:01.61    2    80  RD 00:09.88 160.62
  2   0 CALL        ,BILLY     24  05:03.35    2    75  WH 00:11.47 132.16
 
A  MAIN- 4 WHEEL OFF ROAD    
                                    Finish
Pos Qua Last Name    First   Laps     Time Car Type
--- --- ------------ ------- ---- -------- ----------
  1   2 CALL        ,BILLY     20 05:15.23 
  2   1 CRAIG       ,JESSE      4 00:50.83 old xx


----------



## tfrahm

*9/1/2004 Race Results*



Code:


"R/C RaceTrak"(tm) Professional Race Management Software
RC TRAX -- Columbia, MO -- 09/01/04


Class: EXPERT STOCK BUGGY  
QUALIFYING HEATS
    Car                             Finish Best        Flg Best
Pos  No Last Name    First   Laps     Time Round  Chan Clr LapTime AveMPH
--- --- ------------ ------- ---- -------- -----  ---- --- ------- ------
  1   0 CRAIG       ,KYLE      26  05:06.48    1    80  RD 00:10.00 141.71
  2   0 TODD        ,AUSTIN     8  02:14.38    1     5  WH 00:14.92 99.44
 
A  MAIN- EXPERT STOCK BUGGY  
                                    Finish
Pos Qua Last Name    First   Laps     Time Car Type
--- --- ------------ ------- ---- -------- ----------
  1   1 CRAIG       ,KYLE      27 05:04.42 mini t
  2   2 TODD        ,AUSTIN    16 05:13.76 T3
 
 
Class: EXPERT STOCK TRUCK  
QUALIFYING HEATS
    Car                             Finish Best        Flg Best
Pos  No Last Name    First   Laps     Time Round  Chan Clr LapTime AveMPH
--- --- ------------ ------- ---- -------- -----  ---- --- ------- ------
  1   1 CRAIG       ,JESSE     29  05:00.11    2    80  WH 00:09.84 161.42
  2   0 FRAHM       ,TOM       28  05:07.88    2     5  BL 00:10.15 151.92
  3   0 CUNNINGHAM  ,BRAD      27  05:03.99    2     6  RD 00:09.79 148.37
 
A  MAIN- EXPERT STOCK TRUCK  
                                    Finish
Pos Qua Last Name    First   Laps     Time Car Type
--- --- ------------ ------- ---- -------- ----------
  1   1 CRAIG       ,JESSE     28 05:03.06 XX
  2   3 CUNNINGHAM  ,BRAD      27 05:05.20 T4
  3   2 FRAHM       ,TOM       26 05:04.78 XXXTMFE
 
 
Class: 4 WHEEL OFF ROAD    
QUALIFYING HEATS  (  * Corrected *  )
    Car                             Finish Best        Flg Best
Pos  No Last Name    First   Laps     Time Round  Chan Clr LapTime AveMPH
--- --- ------------ ------- ---- -------- -----  ---- --- ------- ------
  1   1 HODGES      ,DUSTIN    30  05:01.38    2    76  BL 00:01.33 166.28
  2   0 TRASK       ,RYAN      28  05:00.31    1     3  WH 00:09.69 155.75
  3   0 FRAHM       ,TOM       28* 05:09.71    2     5  RD 00:01.54 161.81
 
A  MAIN- 4 WHEEL OFF ROAD    
                                    Finish
Pos Qua Last Name    First   Laps     Time Car Type
--- --- ------------ ------- ---- -------- ----------
  1   1 HODGES      ,DUSTIN    30 05:08.67 mini t
  2   3 TRASK       ,RYAN      29 05:06.95 losi
  3   2 FRAHM       ,TOM       28 05:01.53 XXX4tf


----------



## xxxtmatt_fran

Well dont think I am going to do any racing this weekend. I got to race and dirt car and that is all I am going to do this weekend I think. I am just going to plan on racing on Wed. up in the BIG town.

Superman


----------



## KellyM

We got the track AND pit lane power washed today...


----------



## tfrahm

*VOTE for CARL!*

Speed TV has a poll up for the 3rd quarter of the year candidates for *DRIVER OF THE YEAR* -- Carl Edwards is currently in 3rd place...

*VOTE FOR CARL!*

http://www.speedtv.com/features/577/


----------



## xxxtmatt_fran

Tom and Ryan, are you guys going to make it up wed. with the 4-wheelers??? I know I will have mine. Let me know so I know what to put my stuff in please. 

Dustin


----------



## tfrahm

Well... Tomorrow (Wed.) is my Grandson's birthday, and I'll be at his birthday party...


----------



## xxxtmatt_fran

No Tom does that mean no 4-wheele drive class. If not I am not going to show. I just want to run it right now. If anyone else is planning on comming up to race this class let me know.

Dustin


----------



## tfrahm

*Senior Moment*...

Sunday at Home Depot, I was given a motor to work on, but I forget who gave it to me... Will the owner please either post here or email me... Thanks...


----------



## RCTRAXER

It's not mine Tom, at least I don't remember giving it to you on Sunday at Home Depot. I am pretty sure of that because I wasn't there.

I was hacked last night, by an Associated driver. I won't say his name, but Jesse said he didn't mean to do it. LOL


----------



## amtceo

*Motor*

Tom,

I gave you a motor...Its a copper can P2KPro....(old one too...LOL)

Take your time though, I'm in no hurry for it. Thanks.

Phil


----------



## tfrahm

amtceo said:


> Tom,
> 
> I gave you a motor...Its a copper can P2KPro....(old one too...LOL)
> 
> Take your time though, I'm in no hurry for it. Thanks.
> 
> Phil


Yep -- I thought it was you...

It's done -- Just call it *KILLER* -- looks STRONG...

Say -- maybe the 18th of this month for an oval 'road trip'....? Still working on details, and haven't checked with Marvin, but...??


----------



## rcracer8

trophy races this sunday sept 12th at JC...Dont Forget....BBQ AVAILABLE ALSO....


----------



## amtceo

*Kewl*

Tom,

Thanks for working on that motor...I'll give you the money for the L40 bodies and the motor work next time I see you. 

I think the 18th will be good for me too. Just let me know, I'll put a bug in Ron's ear also. That is assuming that the rent-a-ride will still be available!

Can't wait....For More Oval Racing....YiPPPPEEEE!

Phil


----------



## Schumacher KGB

*Midwest On-Road Challenge @ AJ's Raceway 9/12/04 in Dekalb IL.*

Come join Us at AJ's Raceway on September 12, 2004 for the onroad challenge. Trophies will be handed out. Practice on Saturday the 11th will be free with prepaid entry. Please go to the website for more info. http://www.ajsraceway.com/


----------



## tfrahm

amtceo said:


> That is assuming that the rent-a-ride will still be available!


Yep, rent-a-ride is a a "GO"...


----------



## xxxtmatt_fran

Well batteries are charged and the reciver pack is charged so I am ready to go to Jeff. for the trophy race, see everyone there. Be running the GT and the new xxx-4 that I never want to quit driving.

Dustin


----------



## MK Race

Hey Tom, where are you racing at on Sundays? We went over to Fastlane Saturday night and stayed over. Stopped in Columbia to eat and tried to find the Hobbytown. The lady at the gas station never heard of Tom The Legend.


----------



## tfrahm

Mike -- Until Oct. 3rd, Sunday Sedan racing is at Home Depot, just north of I-70 on the East side of Columbia...

Trying to put together a 'road trip' to Springfield (Race Place) for this Saturday... Yippee! 

Lots of Offroad racing outdoors in the area -- Jeff City races on Sundays (Today was their trophy race, but "domestic house arrest" kept me at home -- didn't race anywhere this weekend...

Did you notice that Chilli is NOT having a fall carpet race? Bummer! 

Oct. 21-24 -- Offroad Champs

Jan 13-16 -- Offroad Champs

Feb 11-13 -- Carpet Onroad

Feb 19-20 -- Carpet Oval...

??????????

What happened to the Fall Carpet racing..?????????  

??????????


----------



## MK Race

I noticed that too. I posted something on Billy's site about it.


----------



## xxxtmatt_fran

Man racing this weekend went really well. I raced both classes and I won both and NO I did not race in the novie classes and I didnt cheat. So if someone tells you that I cheated, I didnt. I ran my 4-wheeler just like 4 other people did in mod ele. and I won so they said I cheated but no one else. 

Dustin


----------



## tfrahm

Dustin -- Drag that 4wd to Hallsville Wednesday and we'll see just how good you REALLY are! LOL!


----------



## KellyM

tfrahm said:


> ??????????
> What happened to the Fall Carpet racing..?????????
> ??????????


Tom, we (CT) will be racing carpet this fall/winter season.

Kelly


----------



## kindred

*4 wheeler*

Hmmmmm.... Let's see here 4wd's against 2wd's. Doesn't seem quite right does it? There were 4 4wd's against how many 2wd's? I'm just curious, what was the finishing positions of all the 4wd's compared to the 2wd's? What were the times? Did the guys with 2wd's even have a chance?


----------



## xxxtmatt_fran

No problem Tom, I will be there with it. See you then.

No there was no chance for the 2wd's but I was going to run mine but I found out that there were going to be like 4 other 4-wheelers other than me so I already knew there was no chance for me to win so I might as well as ran my 4-wheele drive. I thought they should have made a 4-wheele drive class my self but that was just me. I was going to run the B4 but others were running the 4-wheelers so I did to. Sry if that makes you guys mad, but I hope you see why I did.

Dustin


----------



## SuperXRAY

Actually, along with other issues, that was completely unfair of them to begin with. There were 12 Mod Electric signups and 4 Novice signups. Knowing there were 4 4wd, they should have done a Novice class, a 4wd Electric Class, and an Expert 2wd class. There were 3 heats anyway, and at least splitting them up into somewhat fair classes would have been the way to go. There would still be trucks/buggies together, but that is considerably more fair than competing with 4wd's.

A Small block truck winning the big block truck class took the cake for me. Just plain rediculous to allow a SB to run with the BB, when there were plenty of SB to run with. Not to mention it violates their rules. The BB guys shouldn't have been screwed out of a trophy because of a personal agenda, in my opinion.


----------



## confused

Kindred ,not sure who you are but it stated mod electric thats what i ran ...i would have ran 4 wheel drive however they wanted... so if you have a complaint you should have spoke up when it counted and possibly it would have been diffrent,saying nothing puts you where you are now. i go to have fun the trophy is nice but racing is what i go for.
jesse AKA (ccb1)


----------



## b.peter

gary, where were you. wussed out probably.
racing was good all day, i havent seen the final results yet but 1/8 scale was so close, at the end of the end of the maine i think the top 4 racers were within like 20 secnods apart, i was running 4th for i dont know how long and thanks to roberts new quick pit method nick ran out of gas, brandon wreckd and i dont know what happend to ryan but before the end i had ahold of 2nd for about 2 laps and that was the end of the race. 10th scale was so close it was awsome.i barely tqd the revo against howard ( by like 2 seconds) right off the bat i got maybe a 2/3 of a lap ahead and luckily had a smooth race, i think howard finished about 10 seconds behind. to close for comfort.
good racing, good time.

gary who!, does he still race.

bo


----------



## confused

i bet he didnt see a class for OLD GUY ...LOL


----------



## rcone4u2

yea where is Gary? MIitch and I will be at Hallsville wednesday night! I hope to get everything going! anyone got a cyclone 4 sale? the Hackman is back! LOL I just really want to hack Jessie it's been a while... see ya!!!!!!!


----------



## artee

*electric racing @trophy race*

Yo kindred,

FYI: Adam got a 3rd place trophy with his T4 in the mod electric class. I would say he had a good "chance" at a trophy. My 4wd broke in the first qualifier, and I borrowed a 2wd to finish the day. So even though my 4 wheeler didn't start the main, you could still say Adam's T4 "beat" my 4wd and maybe one other one. I knew it would be an "outlaw--run what ya brung" sort of class, and it was my bonus (cheaper entry fee) class, so I was just running to have fun.

I agree that 4wd's AND trucks AND buggies should all have their separate classes, but the JC group has not had enough interested electric racers to bother establishing rules for their electric classes. I would also state that the lack of rules for electric classes has been the standard at this track--well known to anyone that races there--and therefore everyone who entered should have known what to expect. I recall seeing 4wd cars with BRUSHLESS MOTORS running together with 2wd stockers before.


----------



## xxxtmatt_fran

Curt since you said you are racing with Jesse, does that mean you got a 4-wheeler??? If so great, then that means Jesse, Tom, Ryan, Bo, Joe, and myself as I know of right now. Its getting big again guys!!!! GET A 4-WHEELE DRIVE!!!

Dustin


----------



## tfrahm

Hmmm.... If Bo puts a brushless motor into his Kyosho 777, with about 10-12 cells... Hmmm.... :devil:


----------



## kindred

I didn't race, and I wasn't even there. I just heard what has happened in the electric mod class and had to ask (in my own little way). The classes probably should've been handled different the day of the race. I knew what was coming, and knew I didn't have a chance. Therefore, I DID NOT spend my money to get my rear handed to me. I was just curious what everyone had to say.

A final note: Some of us unfortunately cannot finance multiple cars and therefore our electric car is the only one we got. While some people use their electric cars as a "just for the hell of it" race, Others can only race in this one class to get their competitiveness in. It's a shame that the R/C racing has come to it's present situation, as it could easily drive people away from a great hobby simply because of attitudes. I've personally competed at numerous tracks and had a great time at almost all of them except in central MO.


----------



## amtceo

*Springfield??*

Tom,

We in for this weekend or what? I think that Ron and Robert can go also. Just let me know. I'm pretty sure that Ron will run the rent-a-ride and prolly bring his touring car. And Robert is bringing his touring car so it should be fun.

Let me know if we are going or not...

Later
Phil


----------



## Robmaxx

Hey Dustin, I don't think I'll be able to make it to Dirt Burners this weekend.


----------



## rcone4u2

no I don't have a 4wd I thought jessie ran in 2wd I got a b4, but any way it's almost done i just have a few electronics to install! see ya all !!!!! :thumbsup: 


Curt


----------



## b.peter

tom, 
since you said that i am now standing verticle (perfectly erect).


ooooohhhhhyyyyyaaaaaahhhhhhh.


bo


----------



## tfrahm

amtceo said:


> Tom,
> 
> We in for this weekend or what? I think that Ron and Robert can go also. Just let me know. I'm pretty sure that Ron will run the rent-a-ride and prolly bring his touring car. And Robert is bringing his touring car so it should be fun.
> 
> Let me know if we are going or not...
> 
> Later
> Phil


YES! I've been working on cars... Painted a new body for my 4-cell oval car -- looking for a little more downforce and more steering... Also worked on the motors, etc., cycled the Legend batteries...

I was wondering about Ron -- hadn't heard anything and didn't know what to do... the car should be ready to rock and roll...


----------



## BluesFan

Robmaxx said:


> Hey Dustin, I don't think I'll be able to make it to Dirt Burners this weekend.


Robert, let me get this straight.... you are passing up racing at DB with your new 1/8 buggy to run carpet oval? I don't get it.


----------



## xxxtmatt_fran

I know Nick that is what I thought but I dont know, what ever he wants to do. Well I guess I am not comming up then. See everyone tonight, since we are going to have a good turn out.

Dustin


----------



## amtceo

*Springfield*

Robert is still working on the financing for the new 1/8 scale...So, off to the REAL racing in Springfield...LOL! Go Fast Turn Left....

Phil


----------



## jake86

TOM

glad to see that you will be coming down to race with us Tom. Sorry that you had to see all the stuff on the other thread. I was just tired of the stuff going on and had to say something. I was just a the short end of a string. I had a death in the family and over the weekend.


----------



## Losi_Fan

amtceo said:


> Robert is still working on the financing for the new 1/8 scale...So, off to the REAL racing in Springfield...LOL! Go Fast Turn Left....
> 
> Phil


I don't know about that Phil. I saw Robert leaving Bo's this evening w/ 1/8th Scale in hand. He must have worked something out. At the very least he'll have to come up with a better excuse!


----------



## tfrahm

*Last Week's Race Results*



Code:


"R/C RaceTrak"(tm) Professional Race Management Software
RC TRAX -- Columbia, MO -- 09/06/04

 
Class: EXPERT STOCK BUGGY  
QUALIFYING HEATS
    Car                             Finish Best        Flg Best
Pos  No Last Name    First   Laps     Time Round  Chan Clr LapTime AveMPH
--- --- ------------ ------- ---- -------- -----  ---- --- ------- ------
  1   0 CRAIG       ,KYLE      26  05:09.22    1    80  RD 00:10.50 140.45
  2   0 TODD        ,AUSTIN    20  05:07.67    1     5  WH 00:09.18 108.59
 
A  MAIN- EXPERT STOCK BUGGY  
                                    Finish
Pos Qua Last Name    First   Laps     Time Car Type
--- --- ------------ ------- ---- -------- ----------
  1   1 CRAIG       ,KYLE      24 05:01.97 mini t
  2   2 TODD        ,AUSTIN    21 05:14.85 T3
 
 
Class: EXPERT STOCK TRUCK  
QUALIFYING HEATS
    Car                             Finish Best        Flg Best
Pos  No Last Name    First   Laps     Time Round  Chan Clr LapTime AveMPH
--- --- ------------ ------- ---- -------- -----  ---- --- ------- ------
  1   0 CUNNINGHAM  ,BRAD      28  05:02.72    2     6  WH 00:10.05 154.51
  2   0 PHILLIPPE   ,GARY      28  05:03.01    2    62  RD 00:10.25 154.36
  3   1 CRAIG       ,JESSE     28  05:05.53    2    80  BL 00:10.30 153.09

A  MAIN- EXPERT STOCK TRUCK  
                                    Finish
Pos Qua Last Name    First   Laps     Time Car Type
--- --- ------------ ------- ---- -------- ----------
  1   3 CRAIG       ,JESSE     28 05:10.47 XX
  2   1 CUNNINGHAM  ,BRAD      27 05:01.58 T4
  3   2 PHILLIPPE   ,GARY      27 05:04.97 Losi XXXT
 
 
Class: 4 WHEEL OFF ROAD    
QUALIFYING HEATS
    Car                             Finish Best        Flg Best
Pos  No Last Name    First   Laps     Time Round  Chan Clr LapTime AveMPH
--- --- ------------ ------- ---- -------- -----  ---- --- ------- ------
  1   1 HODGES      ,DUSTIN    29  05:01.26    2    76  WH 00:09.64 160.80
  2   0 CRAIG       ,JESSE     29  05:03.84    2    80  RD 00:07.46 159.44
 
A  MAIN- 4 WHEEL OFF ROAD    
                                    Finish
Pos Qua Last Name    First   Laps     Time Car Type
--- --- ------------ ------- ---- -------- ----------
  1   1 HODGES      ,DUSTIN    30 05:07.43 mini t
  2   2 CRAIG       ,JESSE     23 05:04.34 old xx


----------



## tfrahm

*Last Night's Race Results*

The track may have been a bit "dry-slick", and it may have some ruts, bumps and holes, but the *RACING* was sure *HOT*! **Just look at how close the qualifying was for Expert Stock Buggy!** WOW!  




Code:


"R/C RaceTrak"(tm) Professional Race Management Software
RC TRAX -- Columbia, MO -- 09/15/04


Class: SPORTSMAN STK BUGGY 
QUALIFYING HEATS
    Car                             Finish Best        Flg Best
Pos  No Last Name    First   Laps     Time Round  Chan Clr LapTime AveMPH
--- --- ------------ ------- ---- -------- -----  ---- --- ------- ------
  1   0 CRAIG       ,KYLE      25  05:01.41    2    80  RD 00:10.94 138.55
  2   0 TODD        ,AUSTIN    21  05:01.37    1     5  WH 00:12.31 116.40
 
A  MAIN- SPORTSMAN STK BUGGY 
                                    Finish
Pos Qua Last Name    First   Laps     Time Car Type
--- --- ------------ ------- ---- -------- ----------
  1   1 CRAIG       ,KYLE      25 05:05.84 mini t
  2   2 TODD        ,AUSTIN    20 05:12.07 T3
 
 
Class: EXPERT STOCK BUGGY  
QUALIFYING HEATS
    Car                             Finish Best        Flg Best
Pos  No Last Name    First   Laps     Time Round  Chan Clr LapTime AveMPH
--- --- ------------ ------- ---- -------- -----  ---- --- ------- ------
  1   0 HECKMAN     ,CURT      26  05:02.62    1    66  WH 00:10.56 143.52
  2   0 WAGERS      ,MITCH     26  05:04.24    1    62  BL 00:03.39 142.76
  3   3 PHILLIPPE   ,JARED     26  05:04.61    2    82  RD 00:10.32 142.58
  4   1 JOHNSON     ,DAVID     26  05:08.40    2    64  GR 00:03.81 140.83
 
A  MAIN- EXPERT STOCK BUGGY  
                                    Finish
Pos Qua Last Name    First   Laps     Time Car Type
--- --- ------------ ------- ---- -------- ----------
  1   1 HECKMAN     ,CURT      26 05:01.53 
  2   2 WAGERS      ,MITCH     26 05:06.29 
  3   4 JOHNSON     ,DAVID     26 05:08.12 B3
  4   3 PHILLIPPE   ,JARED     23 05:01.59 XXX
 
 
Class: EXPERT STOCK TRUCK  
QUALIFYING HEATS
    Car                             Finish Best        Flg Best
Pos  No Last Name    First   Laps     Time Round  Chan Clr LapTime AveMPH
--- --- ------------ ------- ---- -------- -----  ---- --- ------- ------
  1   0 PHILLIPPE   ,GARY      28  05:03.64    2    89  RD 00:10.03 154.04
  2   0 FRAHM       ,TOM       27  05:02.98    2     5  WH 00:10.38 148.86
 
A  MAIN- EXPERT STOCK TRUCK  
                                    Finish
Pos Qua Last Name    First   Laps     Time Car Type
--- --- ------------ ------- ---- -------- ----------
  1   1 PHILLIPPE   ,GARY      28 05:04.76 XXXT MF2
  2   2 FRAHM       ,TOM       26 05:03.01 XXXTMFE
 
 
Class: 4 WHEEL OFF ROAD    
QUALIFYING HEATS
    Car                             Finish Best        Flg Best
Pos  No Last Name    First   Laps     Time Round  Chan Clr LapTime AveMPH
--- --- ------------ ------- ---- -------- -----  ---- --- ------- ------
  1   1 HODGES      ,DUSTIN    29  05:01.00    2    76  BL 00:05.99 160.94
  2   0 CRAIG       ,JESSE     29  05:03.45    2    80  WH 00:07.16 159.64
  3   0 FRAHM       ,TOM       27  05:06.79    1     5  RD 00:10.33 147.02
 
A  MAIN- 4 WHEEL OFF ROAD    
                                    Finish
Pos Qua Last Name    First   Laps     Time Car Type
--- --- ------------ ------- ---- -------- ----------
  1   2 CRAIG       ,JESSE     29 05:06.00 old xx
  2   1 HODGES      ,DUSTIN    29 05:10.29 mini t
  3   3 FRAHM       ,TOM       25 05:07.21 XXX4tf


----------



## xxxtmatt_fran

Tom, you are right, racing was good. Good racing Jesse. I will get you next week, I just bump-roled to many times. I hit one hole three times that fliped me over every time and I could not Ryan role it once so that is what hurt me and another is, ummmmm, Jesse drove like a king with that old xx-4 and here I am the one saying the xx-4 are better one the smaller tracks and I have the new one. Bummer. I will get you next week!!!!!!!!!!!

Robert, heard you got the 1/8 scale, now are we going to go racing up in STL???

Dustin


----------



## Robmaxx

no, maybe next week


----------



## rcone4u2

Hey Tom I got a question for ya! do you know anything about a trinity Revolver? I might be able to get one with 2 chasis for about 40 shipped is it worth it? let me know thanks

Curt


----------



## tfrahm

The revolver is a nice car... It normally uses the exotic Trinity front end with the turnbuckles for the upper a-arms (infinite adjustability, but can be hard to adjust in a hurry... Top quality parts, though... Usually very fast and light weight...


----------



## BluesFan

Hey Tom, I blew out the bearing in my motor can during the Jeff City trophy race. I looked online for a part number to replace it, but couldn't find any. I'm not too keen on scrapping a 70$ mod motor that is still perfectly fine other than it has no bearing in the motor can. Do you know what size bearing goes in there and where I could get one? I figure if you don't know, then no one will. Please Tom, you are my only hope.


----------



## Trackman2

Bearing size is a 1/8x3/8....Dynamite # is DYN3106

Hope this helps Nick

Rex


----------



## tfrahm

Nick - Rex is correct on the size... LOSI also sells that size, as they use them in the Tranny for the idler gear shaft...LOSA-6909


----------



## BluesFan

Thanx guys, I appreciate the help.


----------



## rcone4u2

tfrahm said:


> The revolver is a nice car... It normally uses the exotic Trinity front end with the turnbuckles for the upper a-arms (infinite adjustability, but can be hard to adjust in a hurry... Top quality parts, though... Usually very fast and light weight...


 Hey tom it looks bad I was gonna buy it, but the guy now says it is a reflex! I compared his car to the pics of a reflex and they are totally different LOL ohh well back to the drawing board! thanks for the info Tom! :wave:


----------



## SuperXRAY

Some extremely close racing yesterday at Home Depot/Columbia Thunder! Transponder test went very well, the day went without missing a click. We started a bit late due to using new software and what not, but all in all it was a great day! I'll be posting results in a while.

Tom, looks like Brad C. and Brad Hoehn (St. Charles) are gonne be our competition in TC!

Mitch

Brad H. missing a 34L run by .01 seconds.


----------



## BluesFan

Tom, one more question: If the outer diameter metal casing ring of the blown bearing is still stuck inside the motor can, what do you do to get it out? It's not exactly the most accessible area....


----------



## tfrahm

Nick -- my only guess would be to attempt to gently? try to use one size smaller drill bit to "grab" it... Anything involving an impact could demagnatize the magnets...

BUMMER...


----------



## xxxtmatt_fran

Well Tom, it looks like there is no more Jesse in 4-wheele drive for a while. He got rid of the xx-4 and he now Mr. David Johnson has it, so it looks like on wed. we will be racing with him. Jesse is going to buy a different 4-wheeler. 

Tom, Ryan are you guys going to be up there on wed???????

Dustin


----------



## tfrahm

I should be there...


----------



## RCTRAXER

I should be there also. Tom, I think David Johnson will be there and he wants to run his Mini-T, if you bring yours along maybe we can have three. The track is rough but it will be the same for all of us. I finally got my MF2 body painted, so my truck should handle better now, and I got some purple eye candy on it and Titanium ball studs all the way around. Losi has new Titanium short neck ball studs, and I had to have them. LOL 

Hope to see everyone there, I even think Birthday Boy may be there. I wonder about Artee.


----------



## tfrahm

Mini-T... Man -- it takes forever to charge, but I'll try to get a battery or two charged...

Already got the 4wd and MF2 ready...


----------



## TeamAE_Pace

We don't have to this week, we can give it a few weeks, I am real excited about going 4wd this week, should be up tomorow ready to race!!!!

David Johnson


----------



## tfrahm

I have batts charged for the Mini-T, but the servo acts "weak"... May be OK -- if not, I have a spare...

The other classes are ready... Had to put a different motor in the MF2 truck -- the P2K I'd been running slowed dramatically in the main last week and there isn't much comm left... It only has 122 races on it -- can't figure out why it would be worn...:devil:


----------



## Luckyman4

I got the latest issue of RC Driver in the mail yesterday and it had a feature article on the 2004 ROAR Stock off-road Nationals at Chilli. Nice pics and a rave review of Billy's facility and race management. It's neat to see a local track get such good national coverage! They even covered the Masters level racing.


----------



## tfrahm

Uh... Hmmm... 'Luckyman4'...??? OH -- He's that guy that used to race with us "way back when"... :devil:

*JOHN! Dust that stuff off and get out to Home Depot!*


----------



## KellyM

tfrahm said:


> *JOHN! Dust that stuff off and get out to Home Depot!*


Yeah John! Elec Sedan Expert is a great class now!

Hope you can atleast make our Oct 3rd Trophy Race at Home Depot.

Kelly


----------



## confused

well i got another electric sedan ...(HOPE TO STILL HAVE IT SUNDAY)you know how that goes LOL. see ya guys there,What about you apron boy????


----------



## BluesFan

hey folks, DB is shut down this saturday since many of the normal racers including the pres will be out of town. That leaves me open for some off-roading elsewhere in the state. What's everyone's plans? Jeff city Sunday? Novelty Saturday? I'll make the drive in if I know a good showing will go to either place. My preference is Novelty on Sat.


----------



## go1d1e

BluesFan said:


> hey folks, DB is shut down this saturday since many of the normal racers including the pres will be out of town. That leaves me open for some off-roading elsewhere in the state. What's everyone's plans? Jeff city Sunday? Novelty Saturday? I'll make the drive in if I know a good showing will go to either place. My preference is Novelty on Sat.


Novelty will be running as always, Joe at DirtCity is running a gold series race this saturday also. So I`m guessing there will be a few people headed that away..


----------



## Trackman2

We have been having web host issues....They assured me they would get the problem solved today and get the site back up and going today.....As Rich said, we will be running as usual Sat. the 25th....Our last race of the season will be a trophy race....October 30th....Regular race fees for the trophy race that day....I will list the classes we will trophy in the next week or so....We will trophy down through 5th place on each class....I am also in the process of building a dirt oval for the '05 season....It will be to a 1/4 scale....More on that to come


----------



## tfrahm

*Hallsville 9-22 Race Results*

Lots of racing ACTION last night! To say the least, the track was "challenging", as you can tell by the results -- the fastest mains were only a 27 lap run by Gary in Truck and a 26 lap run by Mitch in Buggy! 

The main thing is that we had FUN! Well -- mostly we had fun -- I broke my 4wd while leading the main, but at least it was fun up to that point! 

Mini-T's on this track in it's current condition are a real experience! The wildest thing I saw was Gary's truck hitting a big enough hole on the straightaway to flip his truck end over end -- all while just driving in a straight line... :drunk: 



Code:


"R/C RaceTrak"(tm) Professional Race Management Software
RC TRAX -- Columbia, MO -- 09/22/04


Class: STOCK MINI T        
QUALIFYING HEATS
    Car                             Finish Best        Flg Best
Pos  No Last Name    First   Laps     Time Round  Chan Clr LapTime AveMPH
--- --- ------------ ------- ---- -------- -----  ---- --- ------- ------
  1   0 PHILLIPPE   ,GARY      21  05:00.91    1    89  RD 00:11.76 116.58
  2   0 FRAHM       ,TOM       19  05:02.94    2     1  WH 00:04.43 104.77
  3   1 JOHNSON     ,DAVID     12  03:35.48    2    64  BL 00:08.87 93.03

A  MAIN- STOCK MINI T        
                                    Finish
Pos Qua Last Name    First   Laps     Time Car Type
--- --- ------------ ------- ---- -------- ----------
  1   1 PHILLIPPE   ,GARY      20 05:16.45 Mini-T
  2   2 FRAHM       ,TOM       18 05:01.53 Mini-T TF
  3   3 JOHNSON     ,DAVID     14 04:07.17 B3
 
 
Class: EXPERT STOCK BUGGY  
QUALIFYING HEATS
    Car                             Finish Best        Flg Best
Pos  No Last Name    First   Laps     Time Round  Chan Clr LapTime AveMPH
--- --- ------------ ------- ---- -------- -----  ---- --- ------- ------
  1   0 CRAIG       ,JESSE     27  05:08.71    2    80  WH 00:09.89 146.10
  2   0 WAGERS      ,MITCH     27  05:14.50    1    62  BL 00:05.65 143.41
  3   0 HECKMAN     ,CURT      25  05:05.99    2    66  RD 00:10.51 136.48
  4   0 CALL        ,BILLY     23  05:02.35    1    85  GR 00:10.94 127.07
 
A  MAIN- EXPERT STOCK BUGGY  
                                    Finish
Pos Qua Last Name    First   Laps     Time Car Type
--- --- ------------ ------- ---- -------- ----------
  1   2 WAGERS      ,MITCH     26 05:01.53 
  2   1 CRAIG       ,JESSE     25 05:06.23 old xx
  3   3 HECKMAN     ,CURT      24 05:09.25 
  4   4 CALL        ,BILLY     22 05:03.49 
 
 
Class: EXPERT STOCK TRUCK  
QUALIFYING HEATS
    Car                             Finish Best        Flg Best
Pos  No Last Name    First   Laps     Time Round  Chan Clr LapTime AveMPH
--- --- ------------ ------- ---- -------- -----  ---- --- ------- ------
  1   0 PHILLIPPE   ,GARY      28  05:03.78    2    89  RD 00:10.25 153.97
  2   0 YOUNG       ,RORY      25  05:00.53    1     6  WH 00:10.38 138.96
  3   0 FRAHM       ,TOM       25  05:11.22    2     5  BL 00:10.69 134.19
 
A  MAIN- EXPERT STOCK TRUCK  
                                    Finish
Pos Qua Last Name    First   Laps     Time Car Type
--- --- ------------ ------- ---- -------- ----------
  1   1 PHILLIPPE   ,GARY      27 05:03.83 XXXT MF2
  2   2 YOUNG       ,RORY      25 05:02.27 TC3
  3   3 FRAHM       ,TOM       25 05:04.72 XXXTMFE
 
 
Class: 4 WHEEL OFF ROAD    
QUALIFYING HEATS
    Car                             Finish Best        Flg Best
Pos  No Last Name    First   Laps     Time Round  Chan Clr LapTime AveMPH
--- --- ------------ ------- ---- -------- -----  ---- --- ------- ------
  1   1 HODGES      ,DUSTIN    28  05:00.33    1    76  WH 00:09.68 155.74
  2   0 JOHNSON     ,DAVID     26  04:56.21    1    66  BL 00:09.99 146.62
  3   0 FRAHM       ,TOM       26  05:01.23    1     5  RD 00:10.70 144.18
  4   0 CALL        ,BILLY     22  05:11.95    2    75  GR 00:09.86 117.81
 
A  MAIN- 4 WHEEL OFF ROAD    
                                    Finish
Pos Qua Last Name    First   Laps     Time Car Type
--- --- ------------ ------- ---- -------- ----------
  1   2 JOHNSON     ,DAVID     25 05:06.52 
  2   3 FRAHM       ,TOM       22 04:19.86 XXX4tf
  3   4 CALL        ,BILLY     20 05:04.08 
  4   1 HODGES      ,DUSTIN     5 00:59.84 mini t


----------



## RCTRAXER

I went up to the track tonight right after work and smoothed the bumps out. I changed the track, or at least added about 24 feet of racing surface to it. It should be smoother, it may be loose but at least it will be smoother. I can get a packer from work and I have enlisted Jesse and Jared to help me repack the track on Monday or Tuesday. 

I watered the track heavy last night after racing and tonight you couldn't even tell it had been watered, at least when I first got there. The track will be loose like it always is after working on it, however I hope that packing it down may help some. I may try to go up either Friday or this weekend and water it again, but if I don't get there at least we will water it next week before racing on it Wednesday.

Hope to see everyone there on Wednesday, everyone should come, so Jesse won't get more track time than them. We may even be able to run backwards better now, since there are less pipes sticking out in the open.

I already have a plan for the new track layout in my mind (no it is not a lonely thought, either) and it will really slow the lap times down I think, but it wll have a longer straight in it too. Bringing back parts of a older layout, with some new twists, but I can't make it all myself, or at least I won't, so we need to make plans as to when we want to completely redo the track.


----------



## tfrahm

Gary...

*You Da' Man!*...

Spent the night rebuilding the front end on my crippled XXX-4... Probably won't be any faster, but at least it will have all 4 wheels on the ground and working!


----------



## xxxtmatt_fran

Gary if I had a ride to get up there and back I would be more than happy to help on the track but right now the family is REAL short on money so we are trying to save in anyway, but if someone could pick me up I would help.

I want to go racing down in Jeff this weekend but I dont know if I can get a ride down there so I might just end up racing at home depot, just have to see what happens.

Dustin


----------



## BluesFan

Hey guys, just curious when Hallsville will be running two days a week again for the winter... I obviously can no longer come up during the week, but I am definitely looking forward to some indoor winter racing up there on the weekends.


----------



## tfrahm

Nick -- The usual pattern is for Hallsville to go to twice a week as soon as the outdoor season shuts down... Home Depot ends Oct. 3 -- don't know about Jeff City...

Not sure what impact Columbia Thunder's indoor facility will have...????


----------



## BluesFan

yeah, that's right Tom... What are you going to do?! I mean, you love Hallsville, but at the same time, I know you love running your touring car... How will you ever make it to both?  Anyways, whatever happens, if both places end up running the same night on the weekends, I will more than likely go to the place that has the majority. If it is Columbia Thunder, I'll just have to get a new touring car. My preferrence though is for Joe to get his place up and running so that we can have a large indoor facility for stock, MOD, and 1/10 gas truck! that would be great for this winter.


----------



## go1d1e

Joe put out at the race today that there is a work day planned a week from tomorrow (oct 3rd?) sunday.. This is to prepare the INDOOR track for the coming season. Which hopefully will start early november.

Also, it was made public that the indoor track is being extended so the dimensions should be around 75x35 give or take.. And there will be a competition to design the indoor track.. prize being if your design is chosen, then you get the whole winters race fees paid for.


Should be a website up soon to keep up with..


----------



## BluesFan

Rich, that sounds great. I can't wait to see it. Hopefully Joe can overtake that Saturday night slot that Hallsville has had forever. That would be the only night I'd have free to race this winter. Concerning those large indoor dimensions, what's the width of the lanes that Joe wants? Also, will he be providing a blank square with the position of the driver's stand for us to take a look at? I may want to put out a few ideas or so for free races all winter.


----------



## amtceo

*Winter Racing*

I'm up for Hallsville this winter. I will also try and make Columbia Thunder as much as possible. If Joe's track is in the same location, I'm not willing to drive the distance every week.

Phil


----------



## go1d1e

I will try and tie joe down to a set of rules or guidelines if I see him this week..

so far, the driverstand is in the same lace as last year (i guess?) but could be moved to allow a better position to see further down the track? is 70ft too far to see indoors?

lanes.. I would guess a minimum of 10ft if 8th scalers are going to run. which makes it harder to get a winning design. I have a blank layout on the computer at work.. email me and i can send it over. smithrg AT missouri.edu


----------



## confused

hallsville is grandfathered in i think so comes to joe running saturday im in hallsville if at all possible


----------



## rcone4u2

Jessie you don't even have a car to run at Hallville! LOL :jest:


----------



## rcone4u2

i'm in for onroad/offroad carpet at columbia thunder, but I will also try to make hallsville once a week! Joes is to far to drive on a weekly basis, if I'm gonna drive it will be to chilli!!!!! hope to come and try out the new layout Wed, but I'm not sure if I will make it!!!!! see ya!!!!!!!!!!! :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## BluesFan

Hmmm... seems like Hallsville may still be the choice even if Joe puts together a good track.... I'll never see the logic behind that one. I'll always prefer a larger track as oppposed to the small one at Hallsville. Hopefully Gary and others have put together a great layout to maximize the space in that building because I can't see myself coming out too much this winter if the lap times continue to stay between 9-11 seconds.


----------



## KellyM

Columbia Thunder will have the standard Sunday afternoon racing we have now but minus the nitro. We will also be running Thursday evenings.

Looks like we have some nice 1/12 scalers getting ready for the carpet too!

Kelly


----------



## amtceo

*Hmmm..*

Nick,

I think Joe is going to run into the same problem that Novelty and Chilli have. People don't want to drive that far to race on a weekly basis. Joe would have to build a "Chilli" size track to even think about getting lots of people to come on a weekly basis.

Another thing is that even as cool as running nitro indoors sounds, it just doesn't appeal to most people. Breathing the fumes isn't fun for most people. I know, there are exceptions, but for the most part people don't like to breath that stuff.

Anyway, just my opinion...I could be wrong...

Phil


----------



## confused

CURT,CURT,CURT, ...buddy that was yesterday and 3 cars ago ..ive got something LOL


----------



## confused

*Hallsville Racing*

nick theres alot of factors ..yes i will run at joes but as phil said depending on the fumes,but also where talking winter racing..hallsville strait shot dirt city (lots and lots of hills and corners to get there ...snow ice ,not good hopefully he will pick another day


----------



## xxxtmatt_fran

Curt, you need to think about who you are talking about now, come on, JESSE. When I hear that name, I hear, what car does he have now???? LOL Just giving you trouble Jesse. Hey you guys have to give him so credit, he has had that old xx and that xxx for a LONG time now. Same with me in my GT and my B4. Jesse we are on a role. LOL

Well if Gary's got my outdrives for my xxx-4, I will be up there but if he doesnt, I dont know. Gary do you have them???? Let me know.

For my 2-cents on the whole track thing, I will run where ever I can. I really dont care but I wouldnt mind racing some gas over the winter.

Dustin


----------



## ZPracing

*winter racing*

o.k. Nick. who wants to drive to the ends of the world in the middle of the winter with no convenence stores for say 20 miles to race indoors. doesn't ST. LOUIS have some indoor tracks, if not make one yourself.


----------



## SuperXRAY

Not sure why there is so much discussion. Let people race where they want to, instead of trying to convert them to one place or the other. There certainly doesn't need to be another track war!


----------



## Luckyman4

Jessie, Check your PM.


----------



## KellyM

Luckyman, will you make it out for the CT trophy race this sunday?


----------



## DirtBuilder

You race were you want to race but you have got to go were you enjoy it. I would think a place that gave you back something for you time and money and you had a good time doing it would make the drive worth it no matter what.

Any 4wd racing at hallsville this week.


----------



## confused

4 wheel drive... OH YEA come play and check out the longer track gary put together


----------



## DirtBuilder

I heard from Dirt City today that this saturday they are giving away a hitec aggresser crx radio and a hole bunch of mugen, promatch, and fantom products anybody can win just by racing that day entry is only 7$ plus an additional $2 per raffle ticket. Just call joe at 660-248-9996 to find out more details his hobby shop is now open 9-6 everyday.


----------



## rcone4u2

Jessie what are you racing wed? anyone have a cyclone esc they want to sell reasonable? I hope to be there ,but not sure yet! see ya later

Curt :wave:


----------



## RCTRAXER

Hallsville Track Report;
The track will be loose, like it always is after major work. I think tire choice will be Step Pins or Bow Ties. It didn't pack down as good as I would have liked it to, however it is very smooth, except where someone left foot prints after I started watering it. I went back up tonight and watered it again so it shouldn't be dry at least, just loose. I think the new section may add at least 1 to 2 seconds per lap, maybe more for us old guys, maybe less for Jesse, Dustin and Mitch. Curt won't even be able to make the turns without hitting both pipes. LOL

Jesse has another 4 wheel drive, or at least he did last night, no telling what he might make it up to the track with, that is part of the reason I go every week, to see what vehicle Jesse shows up with, and I always stay to see what vehicle he takes home. Just kidding Jesse, eveyone knows you're not that bad. LOL


----------



## amtceo

*hmm*



SuperXRAY said:


> Not sure why there is so much discussion. Let people race where they want to, instead of trying to convert them to one place or the other. There certainly doesn't need to be another track war!


Not trying to convert anyone, Nick had said he would race where ever the majority was racing this winter so I said that I was racing at Hallsville and Columbia Thunder. Then he said that he couldn't understand why more people didn't want to go to Joe's. So, I gave him the reasonswhy I choose not to race at Joes. Anyway....I'm looking forward to racing this winter...

Phil


----------



## BluesFan

woah... hold on there folks. Thanks for being reasonable and understanding Phil. For the rest of the people jumping on my back, like Phil said, I was wondering where people were going to race, and I was also curious why people would choose a smaller track over a larger one. That's it. I understand that peeps don't want to do the extra drive. I'm willing. If no one shows, then it isn't fun anyway. I'll be in Columbia a lot this winter and I'm trying to figure out where I would best fit in and have the most fun. I did have fun last year at Hallsville, but I do grow weary of trying to keep my eyes pryed open for 5 minutes straight just to be competitive. It just isn't for me anymore. If everyone is going to Hallsville this winter, I'll follow suit, but I probably won't be running quite as often. Unfortunately, there are no indoor tracks in St. Louis to run at, but a few in IL that are pretty big. They are the same distance from me as Columbia. I'll probably visit as many as possible and see which ones are the most fun. I am very curious to see Gary's new layout up at Hallsville. I hope it is a bit longer of a track.


----------



## rcone4u2

Hey guys it looks like MItch and I wont make it tonight! we will be there next week. Mitch has a lot of work to do for the trophy race this weekend! when are you guys gonna start running saturday night? well hope to see everyone next week! later


----------



## Luckyman4

KellyM said:


> Luckyman, will you make it out for the CT trophy race this sunday?


Kelly,

I'm chompin' at the bit to race ... but I'm still trying to get over this herniated disk in my neck. I'm making progress ... at least enough to let me fantacize about "maybe" racing the last race of the season. My cars are ready, the big question is - am I? I set back my recovery by a week or so 10 days ago when I thought I was well enough to mow my lawn ... WRONG! If I had to place odds on my racing Sunday, I'd give me a 40/60 chance of making it. Given the amount of drugs the docs have me taking, my fellow sedan racers might be happier if I didn't try to race ... :freak: 

I've got my fingers crossed that I'll be in good enough shape to race without being the "Happy Hacker" on the track. :wave: 

John


----------



## tfrahm

Kelly -- the CT message forum seems "broken" right now (I get errors when I just click on the 'reply' button?), I'll ask some questions here...

Sunday the "Pit Lane" rule was NOT enforced in the Expert Touring A-main... I was told that was because it "would not have affected the outcome"... Doesn't that assume that NO PENALTY would be assessed? In a race I lost by about 5-6 seconds, any penalty MIGHT have affected the outcome... If the violator had done the legal pit lane action, it might have cost him 1-2 seconds, but it might have also affected traction for a few laps, etc. -- this MIGHT have affected the outcome... If a penalty had been assessed -- ??What would it have been?? I'm not trying to be overly critical or a "sore loser", but if the penalty will be so small as to "not affect the outcome", why would anyone obey the pit lane rule? By the same token, if there IS to be a penalty, shouldn't that be known in advance?

These are things that could impact the smooth running of the trophy race and I just thought I'd try to bring them up before then...

In a related matter, I've already been reassured that one thing that happened Sunday will not happen at the trophy race -- A sportsman level driver who had never driven a sedan before was allowed to run the EXPERT TOURING CAR A-MAIN, and associated incidents cause me to be marshalled once and to recover from being 'tagged' another time, but that's why we separate drivers by skill/experience levels and/or run qualifiers, and I'll take the assurances at face value that this will not happen Sunday...

Another "FWIW"... I overheard another driver ask about classes for Sunday's trophy race, and he was told that in electric "gearbox", buggies will run separate from trucks... The person asking the question was a Sportsman racer, and I pointed out that might mean that, if only one truck was entered in Expert, that might mean that someone like me might be put into HIS class, theoretically affecting his finishing position (then again, he might clean my clock -- you never know, which is why we run the mains and don't just use qualifying to hand out the trophies!)... I was pleased to hear that it wasn't a problem for him, but thought everyone should be aware of this -- maybe this will encourage more electric trucks to enter, since they won't be carrying a half pound weight penalty -vs- buggies... COOL! MORE entries!


----------



## KellyM

Good questions, here we go...



tfrahm said:


> Kelly -- the CT message forum seems "broken" right now (I get errors when I just click on the 'reply' button?), I'll ask some questions here...


I'll check this.



tfrahm said:


> Sunday the "Pit Lane" rule was NOT enforced in the Expert Touring A-main... I was told that was because it "would not have affected the outcome"...


Yes, there are many other factors that would come into play here, even where he pulled out into traffic could have had an effect. The driver in question should have been docked a lap, I'll follow-up to make sure he was. If it would have happened twice then he would have been black-flagged and had a 5 sec penalty in pit lane. We will have several officials watching for rule violations in every single race and enforce them all equally



tfrahm said:


> These are things that could impact the smooth running of the trophy race and I just thought I'd try to bring them up before then...


Yes, please do.



tfrahm said:


> In a related matter, I've already been reassured that one thing that happened Sunday will not happen at the trophy race -- A sportsman level driver who had never driven a sedan before was allowed to run the EXPERT TOURING CAR A-MAIN, and associated incidents cause me to be Marshalled once and to recover from being 'tagged' another time, but that's why we separate drivers by skill/ experience levels an d/or run qualifiers, and I'll take the assurances at face value that this will not happen Sunday...


This won't happen again, even beyond Sunday



tfrahm said:


> Another "FWIW"... I overheard another driver ask about classes for Sunday's trophy race, and he was told that in electric "gearbox", buggies will run separate from trucks... The person asking the question was a Sportsman racer, and I pointed out that might mean that, if only one truck was entered in Expert, that might mean that someone like me might be put into HIS class, theoretically affecting his finishing position (then again, he might clean my clock -- you never know, which is why we run the mains and don't just use qualifying to hand out the trophies!)... I was pleased to hear that it wasn't a problem for him, but thought everyone should be aware of this -- maybe this will encourage more electric trucks to enter, since they won't be carrying a half pound weight penalty -vs- buggies... COOL! MORE entries!


For the trophy race buggies will not run with trucks. As far as putting experts in sportsman and not having an expert class, I think the expert class would still run. The club rule is three cars make a class. There could be an exception to this though since we have trophies for each class already, if we combine one expert with sportsman then that is three wasted trophies. This is something the club will address on race day as it comes up.

If you (or anyone else) has any questions or comments about rules/ guidelines please speak up.

Kelly Michels
President
Columbia Thunder


----------



## rc-addiction

tfrahm said:


> In a related matter, I've already been reassured that one thing that happened Sunday will not happen at the trophy race -- A sportsman level driver who had never driven a sedan before was allowed to run the EXPERT TOURING CAR A-MAIN, and associated incidents cause me to be marshalled once and to recover from being 'tagged' another time, but that's why we separate drivers by skill/experience levels and/or run qualifiers, and I'll take the assurances at face value that this will not happen Sunday...


I am very sorry Tom that i affected your driving on Sunday by driving at the Expert level. I had just bought the car and had worked on it all day just to try to get to race once on concrete before entering the trophy race this weekend. I do apologize for the trouble that caused.................  

Matt


----------



## tfrahm

Kelly -- As always, a good response... I hesitated to ask, but on the other hand, I wanted to know the rule and, if possible help insure a smooth show Sunday...

I hope everyone keeps my questions in perspective... If these are the only sorts of questions, then it just proves what a smooth show CT puts on every Sunday! I've seen some other tracks and events spoiled by controversy, but the CT gang really seems to keep things on a positive note... That's also what I like about Hallsville, but that's a whole different thing (fewer classes, etc.)


----------



## tfrahm

Matt -- I didn't mean it that way... I thought you did a great job for your first time out in sedan... I just thought it would have been better to put you into the sportsman main. Many times it is necessary to combine the two groups, and that's fine -- we all understand that. I wish I would have worded my comments differently...

Honestly, I think you ran a 26 lap run, which is a huge run for your first time out like that! 

Again -- sorry about the way I worded my post... 

(digging my hole deeper)... My wording "associated incidents" wasn't intended to point blame -- the 'incidents' were more due to speed differential, etc. and even my own failure to anticipate the rate of closure...


----------



## rc-addiction

I understand Tom, no offence taken, just wanted to apologize......... :dude: 

Matt


----------



## tfrahm

I sound WAY too serious...

Gotta remember: "Toy cars, racing for bowling trophies..."


----------



## Luckyman4

What's this "pit lane" rule for electric TC? Or is it for all classes?


----------



## KellyM

If all four wheels are in pit lane for any reason you drive down pit lane to exit, at a MODERATE speed.

When a marshall flips over an upside down car in pit lane, you get flipped IN pit lane and exit at pit lane exit.

If a car is "stuck" on the railing and a marshall has to pick it up they get put in pit lane.

There have been many instances where a car was put on the main straight and got hit hard by on coming traffic often breaking both cars. Definitly not fair to the "innocent" driver that was running down the straight.

Mitch might have some clarification of this but I'm pretty sure thats it.

Kelly


----------



## xxxtmatt_fran

Well I guess Gary has a plastic outdrive I can barrow for tonight so I guess I will be up there.

Is that columbia thunder/home depot trophy race this up comming sunday????

See everyone tonight

Dustin


----------



## rc-addiction

Yes Dustin, It's this Sunday. Racing starts at 11:00. Signups ends at 10:15 no exceptions. :thumbsup:


----------



## tfrahm

Luckyman4 said:


> What's this "pit lane" rule for electric TC? Or is it for all classes?


Hi John... Kelly pretty much described the "pit lane" rule already... As he pointed out, there were some pretty ugly wrecks that the pit lane rule should minimize... Some 'technicalities' are that if you just straddle the divider and then "save" it, you are "ok" but if you get all 4 wheels into pit lane, then you must STAY in pit lane and proceed to the end of the lane AT REDUCED SPEED and then you merge back in at the outer edge of the sweeper...

My questions were not about the validity of the rule, as it is a GOOD one -- I was just asking about "enforcement" and/or "penalties" for violations. With trophies on the line Sunday, it's important to KNOW in advance both the rules and the penalties. Last Sunday was just "fun"/bragging rights, so it honestly didn't matter much one way or the other, but had there been trophies on the line, violations and/or unenforced (or unevenly enforced) rules could have gotten pretty ugly... 

I say this based on a DVD I have of this year's Reedy Invitational Touring race... they had a "penalty box", and two officials called those guilty of various violations to a "stop and go" in the "penalty box" -- the officials had to have steel resolve to enforce the rules properly, and they still took "heat"... If they had been at all "uneven" in their enforcement, they would have gotten a ton of abuse. Not an job for the weak hearted!

The racing has been really good, but also really CLOSE lately -- races decided by very small margins. That is a GREAT thing, but it also magnifies the rules and the penalties... If obeying the rules costs 2 seconds, but a violaton might go without penalty, there is a temptation to ignore the rule. If the penalty is excessive, then it spoils the "fun" aspect of the racing... The trick is to make the penalty "appropriate" -- protecting the innocent, rewarding those who follow the rules, and enforcing the rules violations without being abusive...


----------



## brad hoehn

hey guys i posted a message about last sun race on the ct home page


----------



## tfrahm

Sure wish I'd not said anything... SORRY...

OH -- I clearly didn't make it to Hallsville tonight... Wife has worked overtime every night this week (may even work Saturday, but Sunday is OK)... She didn't get home until after 7:30 PM, and we just can't leave the boys alone for that long, so no racing for me tonight. 

I hope the Hallsville guys had some good racing...


----------



## SuperXRAY

Good explanations, Tom.

To further help things along...the enforcement of our rules was my fault on Sunday. I, as the race official that day, didn't enforce the rules the way or as much as I should have. I can take the heat because I'm the one to blame for the lack of enforcement. However, that will not be the case at the Trophy Race...rules will be enforced with dots over the i's.

We hope to have a complete list posted before the trophy race, but if not, we will have printed ones at the race.

Thanks,
Mitch Wagers
Vice President - Columbia Thunder R/C Club


----------



## tfrahm

Mitch -- in all fairness, I really wasn't complaining about Sunday, just using that to illustrate what might happen at the the trophy race to get a clearer picture of the rules... I actually prefer a bit "looser", less formal structure for normal Sunday races because it helps reinforce the FUN part of racing...


----------



## xxxtmatt_fran

Man Tom you missed out racing last night, that is for sure. The new track design is awsome. GOOD JOB GARY, IT WAS AWSOME!!!!!!!!!!!
Good racing last night Jesse, I will get you next week, this time David is not going to get in my way when he is suppose to be on the other side. LOL Just giving you trouble Dave.
Guess I will see everyone at home depot.

Dustin


----------



## DirtBuilder

Just wanted to let everyone know that this saturday is the Gold Cup Series final and for those of you that have raced in it the trophy presentation is to follow. Dress nice we are taking pictures to submit to R/C Car action. If you have any questions call 660-248-9996.


----------



## tfrahm

OH -- If anyone is interested, I'd make them a heck of a deal on a used XXXT-RTR complete with electronics (Airtronics XL2P radio -- the rest of the electronics are standard LOSI RTR)...

I'll have it with me at Home Depot Sunday...


----------



## xxxtmatt_fran

Is anyone going up to Joes track Saterday for his last gold cup race??? I know I am, got to collect what moeny I am getting, but it is better than nothing and I guess no other place does it so.... I really cant complane. He is having some AWSOME prizes though. See everyone up at Joes and home depot.

Dustin


----------



## rc-addiction

Tom, How good of a deal are you talking?? My dad's birthday is coming up and he wants one. I would like to get him one so let me know what you want.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## tfrahm

Matt -- EASILY under $100... I'm "negotiable" on this... You're first in line... Everything works fine (checked it out last night)... It has a 6-cell pack of 3000's with it, but the pack false peaks, etc. because it sat around without being used for a long time. ESC/Battery have the newer Dean's plugs on them... It really just needs a little cleanup -- the body is in pretty good shape, and the RTR tires look nearly new... I got this in another deal, and just don't need another truck...


----------



## DirtBuilder

Racing at Dirt City is Cancelled for tomorrow we will run the finals next saturday. We were fine till it just dumped 4 inches in less than an hour. Sorry for any troubles. Just a list of some give aways for next saturday they include a hitec aggressor crx radio system, promatch reciever pack, fantom pro stock motor & brushes, and several t shirts hats and stickers. Hope we can all see you next saturday.


----------



## go1d1e

DirtBuilder said:


> Racing at Dirt City is Cancelled for tomorrow we will run the finals next saturday. We were fine till it just dumped 4 inches in less than an hour. Sorry for any troubles.QUOTE]
> 
> Booooo Hiissssss


----------



## go1d1e

Proposed layout #1 for dirtcity indoor..


----------



## DirtBuilder

Just a quik not on track layout. All the lanes are 10' just incase you did not no.


----------



## xxxtmatt_fran

Man, it was a really late night last night at home depot, I think I got there right at about 9:00am and I was late really, then I got my trophy and got out of there at about 9:40pm and there was still the Big Block class left to go and the mini T class as well as the trophy presentation. So I am sure it was about 11-12 before the track got put up. Late night last night but it was really fun. 

Kelly, you guys did a great job on the trophy's, I think they are the coolest ones I have seen.

Dustin


----------



## tfrahm

Nice trophies, lots of racing action...

I assume the indoor carpet onroad season will start soon..?

Now they just have to start planning next summer's onroad season! 


*Brad Hoehn -- if you see this, PLEASE email me at [email protected].* I've really enjoyed racing with you at Home Depot... I also wanted to thank you for the cool 'stuff'... Email me! :thumbsup:


----------



## BluesFan

Anyone up for racing at Jeff. City on Sunday? Preferably 1/8 or 1/10 gas truck? I'll be in town this weekend and I'd like to know if people are headed there.


----------



## xxxtmatt_fran

Nick, I think a lot of people are planning on going down to Jeff now becasue home depot is done. I know for sure that Jesse is and I am going down there as well and I am sure you can count Robert in with his 1/8 scale as well. There will be people going. 

I should see everyone up at hallsville tonight. See everyone there.

Dustin


----------



## rcone4u2

Mitch and I will be there tonight! see ya later!!!!!! :wave:


----------



## BluesFan

Is Hallsville opening the doors on Saturday nights now with Home Depot done? I'd love to run on Sunday, but as usual, when I want to run with friends and everyone is coordinated together to run at the same time, the forecast calls for rain.


----------



## JPhillippe

I have Plans to be there tonight.
Jared


----------



## rcone4u2

Look out guys I got a rc10l3 on the way! Just traded my yokomo for it! LOL this should be fun! hey tom I might need some pointers! if you would want to give up a few of your speed secrets! alot of hacking last night in the 4wd class, but still alot of good racing! I think that Mitch and I are going to go and work i=on the new carpet track Saturday! hope it is ready soon! well got to get to work! NOT later all! :thumbsup: 

Ohh Jessie I got $10 for the mini T, when are you gonna get a oval car? I want to see you throw one of them!I bet they wouldn't hold up ! LOL later :wave:


----------



## tfrahm

You got an *RC10L3*...?? The 10th scale car?? The Oval version or the Touring car version??

I'd heard/planned on running 12th scale Onroad, but hadn't heard about any 10th scale pancar racing...??????????????

10th scale 4-cell Oval is AMAZINGLY fast....


----------



## amtceo

*10 scale oval*

Tom,

Mitch said last night that they WILL run 10th scale pan cars if there are enough people. I assume that means at least 3. So, make sure you bring yours when we race so that I can run mine..!LOL!

Fun Fun Stuff...

Later
Phil


----------



## amtceo

*Saturday Night Racing At Hallsville*

*RCTRAX WILL BE RUNNING THIS SATURDAY NIGHT STARTING AT 7:00PM - DOORS OPEN AT 6:00PM*

*PHIL*


----------



## Luckyman4

1/12 scale ... presumably 2WD onroad? I think I still have my son Ben's old OLD 12L around somewhere. What about 4WD 1/12, ie the 'mini-TC's' ... not that I've made it racing in the last 2 months, but 1/12 is tempting just to have a second class to run besides 1/10 TC ... when I finally get out of Purgatory, lol.


----------



## artee

*pan cars..*

Pan cars....the really old stuff shall be like new again!

Could it be? Pan car OVAL racing in Columbia someday soon? 12th scale onroad should be fun. Bring out the 12L, John!


----------



## tfrahm

I know there are a lot of unknowns, but I can tell you that the St.Louis guys would probably come to Columbia on Sunday's for carpet oval... They lost their track about a year ago and have been making 3+ hour drives to race... We'd be a LOT close to them! 

Of course, the big trick is getting the track going and making sure it keeps going for the long haul, while NOT hurting Hallsville... I have this dream where I get to race Hallsville every Wednesday night and then burn up the rug on Sundays.... :thumbsup: 

Hey Curt -- jerk Mitch's chain and get those race results up on the Thunder web site! (Boy! He'll appreciate me ragging on him about that!) -- Just kidding.. :devil:


----------



## KellyM

BluesFan said:


> Is Hallsville opening the doors on Saturday nights now with Home Depot done?


CT will be running Sunday afternoons and Thursday evening indoor carpet...

Kelly


----------



## rcone4u2

tfrahm said:


> You got an *RC10L3*...?? The 10th scale car?? The Oval version or the Touring car version??
> 
> I'd heard/planned on running 12th scale Onroad, but hadn't heard about any 10th scale pancar racing...??????????????
> 
> 10th scale 4-cell Oval is AMAZINGLY fast....



Yea I talked to Phil last night and he said that all you guys had 10th scale oval cars so I traded my yokomo tc off for a RTR rc10l3! they will run 12th scale also! if there is enough! I might get a 12th on road too, but I have to find me a different 10th tc first! LOL :thumbsup:


----------



## artee

*columbia thunder*

Kelly,

When will CT start running indoors?
-Thanks


----------



## BluesFan

amtceo said:


> *RCTRAX WILL BE RUNNING THIS SATURDAY NIGHT STARTING AT 7:00PM - DOORS OPEN AT 6:00PM*
> 
> *PHIL*


good to hear Phil, I'll make sure to dust off my electric vehicles in preparation for the possibility that Sunday racing in Jeff will be rained out. Hmmm.... maybe I have time for both?


----------



## KellyM

amtceo said:


> Mitch said last night that they WILL run 10th scale pan cars if there are enough people. I assume that means at least 3.


Our policy has always been three cars make a class. If there is enough interest from racers we'll run it pretty much.

Kelly


----------



## confused

i need a mini esc like a v-3 or a mr something U NO THE PINK TINY ONE anyone have such???


----------



## tfrahm

Man! I must be dreaming...

*Hallsville* back on a Wed./Sat. schedule (really important, since my wife will be working overtime weekdays well into November!)... I can race "dirty" again...!

*Columbia Thunder* with indoor carpet for 12th scale onroad and *4-cell 10th scale oval pancars!*...

NOW we're having fun!

All I need now is for someone to win the lottery and put all of that into one place in Jefferson City so I don't have to do as much driving to/from the track... QUICK! -- Everyone go buy a lottery ticket...!  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rcone4u2

well as of 9:07 pm my rc10l3 oval has left NY and will be here at the first of next week! go fast turn left! sorry jessie I can't help with the esc issue! well later all! :tongue:


----------



## tfrahm

KellyM said:


> Our policy has always been three cars make a class. If there is enough interest from racers we'll run it pretty much.
> Kelly


Kelly -- One twist is that the need to switch back and forth from Onroad to Oval layout will affect track layout configuration... NOT a "problem", just something to factor in... Since there haven't been any updates on CT lately, can you tell us something (either here or post to CT) on the status of the indoor facility? With the "Crash and Bash" thing this weekend, I'd tend to assume your "track crew" might want a weekend off before starting the indoor grind...? Any preliminary word on the overall size of the carpet at the new location? Layout ideas? Layout contest? Want me to shut up and leave you alone? (LOL!) :devil:


----------



## tfrahm

Say -- about Hallsville... Now that the new layout has been "run-in", how is the surface doing? Are we back to Holeshot's, X-2000's, and/or Kingpin's for rear tires..?:thumbsup:

BowTies? Slicks?


----------



## confused

last night was slick but by saturday it should be good traction ...just bolt the slicks on lol


----------



## confused

tom we had 3 minis last night not counting you and gary ....BRING IT ON ....


----------



## tfrahm

Mini-T --- OK

And I'll run 2 of the other 3 (bring Buggy, Truck, 4wd, race whichever 2 works out)...

Satuday! "Under the lights, on top of the dirt, just outside the greater Hallsville urban area!"


----------



## DirtBuilder

*Final Gold Cup Race*

Mother nature has decided the fate of our racing tomorrow and we will not be racing but plan to race next Saturday the 16th of October. If you have any questions call Joe at 660 248 9996. We have lots of good prizes to give away and anyone can race for the normal cost of $7 fist entry and $4 additional entry.


----------



## BluesFan

hmmmm... we've been getting hammered with rain here as well in St. Louis. Is the Jeff. city track under water? Is there still a possibility the track could dry out by sunday? BTW, looks like I'll definitely be coming in this weekend so count me for Hallsville Sat. night.


----------



## amtceo

*Hallsville*

I will be watering the track tonight and probably again tomorrow, so traction should be better for Saturday night. I'll be there running truck.

Mitch indicated that they would start there indoor racing in two weeks. I'm looking forward to racing 10th scale oval and 10th scale tc. Don't think the wife will approve the purchase of a 12 scale...LOL!

See everyone there....

Phil


----------



## tfrahm

I missed some races, so I just got the chance to 'catch up' on the stats last night...

Here is Sept. 29th:



Code:


"R/C RaceTrak"(tm) Professional Race Management Software
RC TRAX -- Columbia, MO -- 09/29/04


Class: SPORTSMAN STK BUGGY 
QUALIFYING HEATS
    Car                             Finish Best        Flg Best
Pos  No Last Name    First   Laps     Time Round  Chan Clr LapTime AveMPH
--- --- ------------ ------- ---- -------- -----  ---- --- ------- ------
  1   0 CRAIG       ,KYLE      22  05:02.43    2    80  RD 00:07.53 121.52
  2   0 CALL        ,BILLY     21  05:07.67    1    85  WH 00:13.07 114.02
  3   0 TODD        ,AUSTIN    15  05:15.37    1     5  BL 00:16.65 79.45
 
A  MAIN- SPORTSMAN STK BUGGY 
                                    Finish
Pos Qua Last Name    First   Laps     Time Car Type
--- --- ------------ ------- ---- -------- ----------
  1   1 CRAIG       ,KYLE      22 05:04.11 mini t
  2   2 CALL        ,BILLY     22 05:06.79 
  3   3 TODD        ,AUSTIN     9 03:56.47 T3

 
Class: 4 WHEEL OFF ROAD    
QUALIFYING HEATS
    Car                             Finish Best        Flg Best
Pos  No Last Name    First   Laps     Time Round  Chan Clr LapTime AveMPH
--- --- ------------ ------- ---- -------- -----  ---- --- ------- ------
  1   1 HODGES      ,DUSTIN    27  05:04.76    2    76  WH 00:05.00 148.00
  2   0 CRAIG       ,JESSE     26  05:09.74    1    80  RD 00:06.20 145.61
  3   0 JOHNSON     ,DAVID     24  05:08.88    2    66  BL 00:09.55 129.79
  4   0 CALL        ,BILLY     20  05:13.87    1    75  GR 00:10.89 101.12
 
A  MAIN- 4 WHEEL OFF ROAD    
                                    Finish
Pos Qua Last Name    First   Laps     Time Car Type
--- --- ------------ ------- ---- -------- ----------
  1   2 CRAIG       ,JESSE     26 05:12.14 old xx
  2   1 HODGES      ,DUSTIN    24 05:02.72 mini t
  3   4 CALL        ,BILLY     24 05:18.16 
  4   3 JOHNSON     ,DAVID     23 05:01.59 
 
 
Class: EXPERT STOCK TRUCK  
QUALIFYING HEATS
    Car                             Finish Best        Flg Best
Pos  No Last Name    First   Laps     Time Round  Chan Clr LapTime AveMPH
--- --- ------------ ------- ---- -------- -----  ---- --- ------- ------
  1   0 PHILLIPPE   ,GARY      26  05:09.34    2    89  RD 00:11.16 140.40
  2   0 CUNNINGHAM  ,BRAD      25  05:05.87    2     6  WH 00:11.08 136.53
  3   0 YOUNG       ,RORY      24  05:03.40    1     3  BL 00:11.39 132.14
  4   0 PHILLIPPE   ,JARED     24  05:04.77    2    84  GR 00:11.50 131.55
 
A  MAIN- EXPERT STOCK TRUCK  
                                    Finish
Pos Qua Last Name    First   Laps     Time Car Type
--- --- ------------ ------- ---- -------- ----------
  1   2 CUNNINGHAM  ,BRAD      26 05:12.58 T4
  2   1 PHILLIPPE   ,GARY      25 05:03.70 XXXT MF2
  3   3 YOUNG       ,RORY      24 05:07.72 TC3
  4   4 PHILLIPPE   ,JARED     23 05:02.22


----------



## tfrahm

And Oct. 6th:


Code:


"R/C RaceTrak"(tm) Professional Race Management Software
RC TRAX -- Columbia, MO -- 10/07/04


Class: EXPERT STOCK BUGGY  
QUALIFYING HEATS
    Car                             Finish Best        Flg Best
Pos  No Last Name    First   Laps     Time Round  Chan Clr LapTime AveMPH
--- --- ------------ ------- ---- -------- -----  ---- --- ------- ------
  1   0 WAGERS      ,MITCH     24  05:12.41    2    62  WH 00:09.61 128.33
  2   0 HECKMAN     ,CURT      22  05:01.78    2    66  RD 00:11.02 121.78
  3   0 CRAIG       ,KYLE       5  01:12.78    2    80  BL 00:08.94 114.76
 
A  MAIN- EXPERT STOCK BUGGY  
                                    Finish
Pos Qua Last Name    First   Laps     Time Car Type
--- --- ------------ ------- ---- -------- ----------
  1   1 WAGERS      ,MITCH     24 05:08.91 
  2   2 HECKMAN     ,CURT      23 05:07.72 
  3   3 CRAIG       ,KYLE      22 05:05.98 mini t
 
 
Class: EXPERT STOCK TRUCK  
QUALIFYING HEATS
    Car                             Finish Best        Flg Best
Pos  No Last Name    First   Laps     Time Round  Chan Clr LapTime AveMPH
--- --- ------------ ------- ---- -------- -----  ---- --- ------- ------
  1   0 CUNNINGHAM  ,BRAD      26  05:12.86    1     6  WH 00:11.17 138.82
  2   3 PHILLIPPE   ,JARED     24  05:03.99    1    82  RD 00:11.40 131.88
 
A  MAIN- EXPERT STOCK TRUCK  
                                    Finish
Pos Qua Last Name    First   Laps     Time Car Type
--- --- ------------ ------- ---- -------- ----------
  1   1 CUNNINGHAM  ,BRAD      22 05:01.72 T4
  2   2 PHILLIPPE   ,JARED     22 05:07.27 XXX

 
Class: STOCK MINI T        
QUALIFYING HEATS
    Car                             Finish Best        Flg Best
Pos  No Last Name    First   Laps     Time Round  Chan Clr LapTime AveMPH
--- --- ------------ ------- ---- -------- -----  ---- --- ------- ------
  1   0 PHILLIPPE   ,JARED     19  05:09.17    2     5  BL 00:06.59 102.66
  2   1 JOHNSON     ,DAVID     12  05:20.47    1    64  WH 00:19.43 62.55
  3   1 CRAIG       ,JESSE      8  03:56.53    1    80  RD 00:16.10 56.50
 
A  MAIN- STOCK MINI T        
                                    Finish
Pos Qua Last Name    First   Laps     Time Car Type
--- --- ------------ ------- ---- -------- ----------
  1   1 PHILLIPPE   ,JARED     17 05:05.11 
  2   3 CRAIG       ,JESSE     17 05:06.84 XX
  3   2 JOHNSON     ,DAVID     13 05:06.27 B3
 
 
QUALIFYING HEATS
Class: 4 WHEEL OFF ROAD    
    Car                             Finish Best        Flg Best
Pos  No Last Name    First   Laps     Time Round  Chan Clr LapTime AveMPH
--- --- ------------ ------- ---- -------- -----  ---- --- ------- ------
  1   1 HODGES      ,DUSTIN    27  05:07.25    1    76  WH 00:07.96 149.71
  2   0 CRAIG       ,JESSE     27  05:10.09    2    80  RD 00:10.55 145.45
  3   0 JOHNSON     ,DAVID     24  05:10.22    2    66  BL 00:10.08 129.23
 
A  MAIN- 4 WHEEL OFF ROAD    
                                    Finish
Pos Qua Last Name    First   Laps     Time Car Type
--- --- ------------ ------- ---- -------- ----------
  1   1 HODGES      ,DUSTIN    24 05:09.93 mini t
  2   2 CRAIG       ,JESSE     21 05:10.37 old xx
  3   3 JOHNSON     ,DAVID     21 05:10.68


----------



## tfrahm

And last night...

Sportsman and Expert Buggy ran separately in qualifying, but we merged them for the mains, with a B-main (with bump-up) and then an A-main...



Code:


"R/C RaceTrak"(tm) Professional Race Management Software
RC TRAX -- Columbia, MO -- 10/09/04


Class: NOVIE OFFROAD BUGGY 
QUALIFYING HEATS
    Car                             Finish Best        Flg Best
Pos  No Last Name    First   Laps     Time Round  Chan Clr LapTime AveMPH
--- --- ------------ ------- ---- -------- -----  ---- --- ------- ------
  1   0 TODD        ,AUSTIN    18  05:07.94    1     5  RD 00:14.55 97.64
  2   0 CUNNINGHAM  ,ANDREW    16  05:02.32    2     2  WH 00:15.95 88.41
 
A  MAIN- NOVIE OFFROAD BUGGY 
                                    Finish
Pos Qua Last Name    First   Laps     Time Car Type
--- --- ------------ ------- ---- -------- ----------
  1   1 TODD        ,AUSTIN    18 05:15.02 T3
  2   2 CUNNINGHAM  ,ANDREW    16 05:14.63 
 

Class: SPORTSMAN STK BUGGY 
QUALIFYING HEATS
    Car                             Finish Best        Flg Best
Pos  No Last Name    First   Laps     Time Round  Chan Clr LapTime AveMPH
--- --- ------------ ------- ---- -------- -----  ---- --- ------- ------
  1   0 CRAIG       ,KYLE      24  05:12.55    2    80  WH 00:09.69 128.27
  2   0 CUNNINGHAM  ,AUSTIN    21  05:19.23    1     6  RD 00:12.93 109.89
 
Class: EXPERT STOCK BUGGY  
QUALIFYING HEATS
    Car                             Finish Best        Flg Best
Pos  No Last Name    First   Laps     Time Round  Chan Clr LapTime AveMPH
--- --- ------------ ------- ---- -------- -----  ---- --- ------- ------
  1   3 HABERBERGER ,NICK      25  05:02.27    2    78  BL 00:09.63 138.16
  2   0 HARRISON    ,ROBERT    23  05:04.71    1    80  WH 00:11.67 126.09
  3  67 HARRISON    ,RON       23  05:07.44    2    73  RD 00:11.53 124.97
 
B  MAIN- EXPERT STOCK BUGGY  
                                    Finish
Pos Qua Last Name    First   Laps     Time Car Type
--- --- ------------ ------- ---- -------- ----------
  1   1 HARRISON    ,RON       23 05:12.09 XXX
  2   3 CUNNINGHAM  ,AUSTIN    19 05:01.53 
  3   2 CRAIG       ,KYLE       4 00:56.56 
 
A  MAIN- EXPERT STOCK BUGGY  
                                    Finish
Pos Qua Last Name    First   Laps     Time Car Type
--- --- ------------ ------- ---- -------- ----------
  1   1 HABERBERGER ,NICK      25 05:11.31 XXXT
  2   2 HARRISON    ,ROBERT    24 05:07.93 B4
  3   3 HARRISON    ,RON   ^   23 05:06.12 
 
 
Class: EXPERT STOCK TRUCK  
QUALIFYING HEATS
    Car                             Finish Best        Flg Best
Pos  No Last Name    First   Laps     Time Round  Chan Clr LapTime AveMPH
--- --- ------------ ------- ---- -------- -----  ---- --- ------- ------
  1   0 CUNNINGHAM  ,BRAD      26  05:07.60    1     6  RD 00:11.20 141.20
  2   0 HABERBERGER ,NICK      25  05:11.21    1    78  BL 00:11.58 134.19
  3   0 FRAHM       ,TOM       24  05:12.17    2     5  WH 00:11.53 128.43
 
A  MAIN- EXPERT STOCK TRUCK  
                                    Finish
Pos Qua Last Name    First   Laps     Time Car Type
--- --- ------------ ------- ---- -------- ----------
  1   1 CUNNINGHAM  ,BRAD      25 05:04.07 T4
  2   2 HABERBERGER ,NICK      25 05:06.26 
  3   3 FRAHM       ,TOM       23 05:11.67 XXXTMFE
 

Class: STOCK MINI T        
QUALIFYING HEATS
    Car                             Finish Best        Flg Best
Pos  No Last Name    First   Laps     Time Round  Chan Clr LapTime AveMPH
--- --- ------------ ------- ---- -------- -----  ---- --- ------- ------
  1   1 CRAIG       ,JESSE     20  05:16.17    2    80  WH 00:09.69 105.67
  2   0 FRAHM       ,TOM       19  05:09.61    2     1  RD 00:13.89 102.51
 
A  MAIN- STOCK MINI T        
                                    Finish
Pos Qua Last Name    First   Laps     Time Car Type
--- --- ------------ ------- ---- -------- ----------
  1   1 CRAIG       ,JESSE     21 05:07.17 XX
  2   2 FRAHM       ,TOM       19 05:03.72 Mini-T TF
 
 
Class: 4 WHEEL OFF ROAD    
QUALIFYING HEATS
    Car                             Finish Best        Flg Best
Pos  No Last Name    First   Laps     Time Round  Chan Clr LapTime AveMPH
--- --- ------------ ------- ---- -------- -----  ---- --- ------- ------
  1   1 HODGES      ,DUSTIN    27  05:05.71    1    76  BL 00:04.24 147.53
  2   0 CRAIG       ,JESSE     27  05:09.19    2    80  WH 00:07.82 145.87
  3   0 FRAHM       ,TOM       25  05:05.91    1     5  RD 00:04.49 136.51
 
A  MAIN- 4 WHEEL OFF ROAD    
                                    Finish
Pos Qua Last Name    First   Laps     Time Car Type
--- --- ------------ ------- ---- -------- ----------
  1   1 HODGES      ,DUSTIN    27 05:05.87 mini t
  2   3 FRAHM       ,TOM       24 05:10.86 XXX4tf
  3   2 CRAIG       ,JESSE     24 05:11.79 old xx


----------



## rcone4u2

well I got me a touring car on the way I just have to get a cyclone or atom esc! and annother servo! man I liked running one class alot more than 3  LOL! I think that mitch and i will be there wednesday! Mithch and I built 8 pit tables for the in door track last weekend 5 stand up and 3 sit downs! A few racers may have to bring there own tables for a while! till more can be built! anyway hope to see everyone in hallsville! later :wave: :wave:


----------



## xxxtmatt_fran

Well if David Johnson comes up on wednsday, he is going to bring me my parts for my xxx-4 that I broke up at Jeff. on sunday. I found out that for some reason the xxx-4 does not like to be ran right into a pipe at full speed with a 9 turn mod motor.
Tom, dont try it. LOL
See everyone on Wed, I will run the b4 if I have to.

Dustin


----------



## rcone4u2

Tom I got a question  ! where can I find a good body for my rc10l3 oval? is there a certain style to use  ? thanks!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## tfrahm

rcone4u2 said:


> Tom I got a question  ! where can I find a good body for my rc10l3 oval? is there a certain style to use  ? thanks!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


Bo can get them from Great Plains... The easiest to get are Protoform -- I tend to prefer the HD (High Downforce) Monte Carlo, but right now, all their "narrow" bodies are good handling ones... Protoform has a good Dodge, Taurus, the Monte and they may still have a HD Pontiac that is really good too...

My all time favorite was the RaceTech/Bolink HDF Monte Carlo, but they are out of business and hard to find...

You may also want to look at McAllister bodies -- I have not tried them, but I hear good things...
http://www.mcallisterracing.com/racing/


----------



## b.peter

hey guys,

came in the store this morning and found that it was robbed 
2 savage rtr
2minit rtr
1 asc gt rtr
1revo
1 b4 rtr
1 xs3
700 bucks out of the register

any help would be APPRECIATED.

bo


----------



## tfrahm

Man! .... Bo.... I don't know what to say...
(Actually, I do, but Hank wouldn't let me post language like that on here!)
Sounds like they smashed a window and grabbed the stuff on display within arms-reach...?

  

Bleep, Bleep, Bleep, Bleep.... Fatherless sons of canine maternal parents...

*Hey! Marvin -- when these guys arrive at your workplace, make SURE they get SPECIAL treatment, OK?*


----------



## tfrahm

Bo -- I've put a quoted post over on the thread for the Springfield guys, so they can keep an eye out down there for suspicious sales, etc... I hope that is OK...


----------



## Luckyman4

BO, That just totally sucks! Miserable low life sob ...

Tom, I've caught the 1/12 scale bug ... I bought not one but TWO used cars over the weekend. Rationalized it by using all the money I "saved" by not racing the last 10 weeks, lol. My neck is just about well so I'm hoping that the new track and my health are ready about the same time. Obviously 1/12 will use foam tires, but are you (and others) planning on using foamies or rubber at the carpet track for 1/10 scale TC? Boy, the new color codes for foams are too much ... last time I ran foams it was "Blue in front, Green in the back" ... now I can get DoubleFudge/MarachinoSwirl fronts with pink/orange/plaid rears in a choice of bolt patterns and rim designs, geez! 
-john


----------



## rcone4u2

Bo I don't know what to say either that is some bullshit  ! I will keep a watch out on ebay and some of the other rc swap sites! who ever did it will have a hard time moving the items arround here! Sorry man! I need to come and see you about some bodies for my oval car and touring car, so i will talk at ya later!!!!!


----------



## rcone4u2

Thanks Tom for the info! it is greatly appreaciated! :thumbsup:


----------



## tfrahm

John -- No official word on TC's yet... I'd recommend that foams be kept to the 'expert' class just to keep the cost lower for 'Sportsman', etc... I wouldn't mind if it was all Rubber Tires for TC's, but at the Expert level, that might still involve needing to buy different tires for carpet, but that's not all bad -- everyone order through Bo to help him recover...

As to the new foam compounds, I know what you mean... ?Magenta? ?Cyan? ?Plaid? What the....? The good news for 12th scale is that from what I see and read, Grey (or Green) rears with Purple (or Blue) fronts are still pretty much the standard starting point... I've thought about Chocolate Mocha Fudge rears with Jamacan Punch Rum fronts, but then there's always Kudzu blend rears with Iceberg Glacial Blush fronts, so what's a guy to do...?


----------



## xxxtmatt_fran

Bo sorry about what happend. Like Curt said, they will have some problems moving it around. Everyone will have there eye out for you. 

David did you get my stuff yet???

Dustin


----------



## brad hoehn

hey guys as far as the foam tires for t/c's i stay w the time tested hrd in frt soft in back method i have on my car now purple frts and magenta rears if i need more steering i just dope more of the frt tire and if that doesnt work then i start w/ the 
chassis grip chase , the most popular tire choce is plaid frts, and purple rears , i did not like that combo cause i thought it felt loose when i ran up at billys last march
just my 2 cents...............................................brad


----------



## b.peter

Hey guys,
Actually they came in the back door went up front turn the light that we always leave on off and took there time. They got boxes that were still sealed. They went to various locations in the store. They were all RTR's with everything they needed. We really appreciate everyone keeping an eye out for us.

Denise


----------



## tfrahm

I sure hope they catch them...

We'll get Marvin to make sure they get a big hairy roommate named "Bruno" who will give then new names like "Nancy" or "Susan"... :devil:


----------



## tfrahm

brad hoehn said:


> hey guys as far as the foam tires for t/c's i stay w the time tested hrd in frt soft in back method i have on my car now purple frts and magenta rears if i need more steering i just dope more of the frt tire and if that doesnt work then i start w/ the
> chassis grip chase , the most popular tire choce is plaid frts, and purple rears , i did not like that combo cause i thought it felt loose when i ran up at billys last march
> just my 2 cents...............................................brad


Brad -- sounds good to me... Last time I ran foams on my TC I ran Red fronts and Purple rears... Same concept you mention, I just ran about one step firmer on each end...


----------



## tfrahm

b.peter said:


> Hey guys,
> Actually they came in the back door went up front turn the light that we always leave on off and took there time. They got boxes that were still sealed. They went to various locations in the store. They were all RTR's with everything they needed. We really appreciate everyone keeping an eye out for us.
> 
> Denise


I really, REALLY hate to say it, but either these are "pro's" or they are people who KNOW the layout of the store... Knew where the light switch was, knew how to find stuff without a lot of light, knew where the RTR's were...???

Time for bars on the windows, alarms on the doors, rabid doberman's on duty at night...


----------



## rc-addiction

Sorry to hear about that Bo, That suck's!!!  I need to come see ya i did a number on the old Savy this weekend. :devil: 
Cya soon,
Matt


----------



## brad hoehn

bad break bo sorry to hear it , hope inshur takes care of it...........brad


----------



## rcone4u2

Hey Tom I have a small problem, I hope you can help! I need the motor mount for a rc10l3 oval would you have one  ? I need to find a different center shock also! the one on it looks like a traxxas one! LOL thanks!!! :wave:


----------



## rcone4u2

ohh 1 more thing Tom, Mitch and I have been trying to find some carpet and was wondering if anyone would know where to get the right kind! will short looped carpet work! we looked on the net and found that the most popular is ozite and crc is supposed to sell it, but we cant find anything on there web site! if anyone knows what kind that would work please let us know! thanks............... Curt post here or email me at [email protected]


----------



## tfrahm

CRC Carpet... Try this link:

http://www.teamcrc.com/php/modules.php?name=Shopping_Cart&file=product&c_op=viewprod&prodID=7718822

Other carpet options are the VERY short loop carpet (standard "office" carpet) like RCTRAX used to use -- sort of like what is in Bo's hobby shop... The big key here is that it must be absolutely "fuzz free" and it must be "anti-static" (most "office" carpet is these days because of all the computer equipment, but...?)...

CRC Ozite is the king, but it has it's side effects... It is VERY thin (maybe less than 3/16"?) so the underlying surface MUST be absolutely flat, smooth and CLEAN (any dirt or debris under the carpet will create big bumps and, as traffic goes over it, will cut through the carpet from below. The CRC is also more vulnerable to cuts/tears, as it is a very special construction -- not really "woven", more like fibers "glued" together. If a car breaks or loses a wheel and tried to keep running, it will snag and tear if there are any sharp edges or whatever... But there is NO getting around the fact that this is THE standard carpet for onroad racing -- traction, etc. are great...


----------



## tfrahm

10L3O "Motor Mount"....

I assume you mean the aluminum right side bulkhead of the rear pod? I may have one, but I will have to check tonight... I don't normally have "spares", because they cost like $20 for the stock one and $30 for fancy annodized ones... It seems like I may have a spare after upgrading one of my cars to aftermarket bulkheads...

One think I KNOW I have is a set of aftermarket bulkheads for the 10L3O... The set is all aluminum, and includes both a 'left' and a 'right' -- they "move" the axle back about 1/4" to allow more room for larger gears/more motor room. This also lengthens the wheebase by that same 1/4", adding to straight line stability. I got these used and I have decided to keep my cars all the same, so they are for sale. Not sure about a price -- maybe $25 for the set...?


----------



## rcone4u2

thanks Tom we are looking at some small looped carpet used for offices, we were concerned with the 12 scale and 10 th scale cars hooking up on it! the thing is we are on a tight time frame here so I guess we are planning on purchasing it this evening and gonna try to lay it tonight so it has time to laydown! thanks again for the info Tom! 

on the motor mount I need the right side not the plastic one! I think the part # is 4735?


----------



## tfrahm

rcone4u2 said:


> on the motor mount I need the right side not the plastic one! I think the part # is 4735?


I think it's # *4537*.... I'll look tonight at home...
http://www.rc10.com/shusting/CatalogHub/CatFrames/10l3t/rearpod.jpg


----------



## tfrahm

rcone4u2 said:


> thanks Tom we are looking at some small looped carpet used for offices, we were concerned with the 12 scale and 10 th scale cars hooking up on it! the thing is we are on a tight time frame here so I guess we are planning on purchasing it this evening and gonna try to lay it tonight so it has time to laydown! thanks again for the info Tom!


If, by "hooking up on it" you are talking about tire traction, most of these carpets (like the old RCTRAX or the carpet at Bo's), actually produce very good traction... If anything, they may be a bit more abrasive, which can increase the tire "bite" at the cost of some slight additional tire wear, but nothing drastic... We raced on this kind of carpet at RCTRAX for several years and the racing action was always very good. You've seen that carpet, so you know what it's like -- new/clean carpet like that will work fine...

There are some "CRC look-alikes" that you want to avoid at any cost... I don't know who makes it, but I've seen some carpet that "sort of" looks like the CRC Ozite, but it doesn't have the same "bite", and it frays, producing long strands of fibers that bind up axles and damage bearings...

Either get the super short loop anti-static "office" carpet or get for the official CRC carpet...


----------



## rcone4u2

I apreciate it Tom! thanks again :thumbsup: ! I wish we could make it to the races tonight, but it looks to be a long night laying carpet! later...... :wave:


----------



## tfrahm

Curt -- Does that mean Columbia Thunder is racing this weekend? As of earlier this morning, there was still nothing up on the CT web site...?


----------



## KellyM

tfrahm said:


> Curt -- Does that mean Columbia Thunder is racing this weekend? As of earlier this morning, there was still nothing up on the CT web site...?


Yes, we race *this* Sunday. I just got back from the building and its coming along nicely. Mitch & Curt should be by later today with the carpet. The stuff Mitch got from RCTRAX isn't in that great of shape and we still needed more so we are just buying brand new carpet.

I'll have the CT website updated within the next 15-20 minutes.

Kelly


----------



## Luckyman4

This may be too late to be of help ... Home Depot carries something like Ozite

From another forum:
*Re: new track being built* 


Posted by Richard on 8/29/2001, 10:05 am , in reply to "new track being built" 

I'm building 3 tracks for my club and I'm using Ozite carpet and masonite. you can get the Ozite carpet at home depot. it's not called the same but it's a very thin carpet 

From another one, re "Fanfare" carpet instead of ozite:
http://rctech.net/forum/showthread.php?postid=1146287#post1146287


----------



## BluesFan

Well Dustin, you wanted someone to make a new Gas truck in the off-season... looks like someone did. http://www.radiocontrolzone.com/forums/showthread.php?t=180573

looks like I got a new truck to buy in the off-season.


----------



## rcone4u2

tfrahm said:


> Curt -- Does that mean Columbia Thunder is racing this weekend? As of earlier this morning, there was still nothing up on the CT web site...?



YES TOM COLUMBIA THUNDER IS RACING THIS SUNDAY! Mitch and I just got done laying all the carpet, and it looks pretty good for who did it! LOL :jest: Ithe track is about 39x57 a little smaller than expected, but should be good racing! I need to get that mount from you if you wouldnt mind to drop it at bo's and I will give him the cash! on the extended ones are they both aluminum? I might be interested in those let me know a price on each and I will let you know ASAP! I allready got the shock! Bo had some 40% off!


----------



## amtceo

*This weekend..*

So CT is running this weekend. Will there be any 10th scale oval racing? I'll bring mine....Tom, Marvin? You guys coming? Anyone, else...?

Phil


----------



## KellyM

amtceo said:


> So CT is running this weekend. Will there be any 10th scale oval racing? I'll bring mine....Tom, Marvin? You guys coming? Anyone, else...?
> 
> Phil


If we have some folks there to run 1/10 oval we will run it.

Kelly


----------



## tfrahm

Curt -- The stock 10L3O motor mount goes for around $18 from Tower -- I'll sell you mine for $15... The two 'extended wheelbase' bulkheads (left and right) are both high quality aluminum -- they go for $30-35 -- I'll sell the pair for $25...? As always -- "negotiable"...

Phil -- Tough decisions... With the wife working so much overtime (til 7:30PM weeknights, and til Noon on Satuday), racing is limited... I'd like to get on a schedule of Hallsville Wednesday nights and CT on Sundays, but for now I must choose one or the other (Saturday at Hallsville or Sunday at CT)... This weekend, it looks like I just HAVE to check out the 'rug'... Sounds a little small for 10th scale oval, but I hope to give 4-cell stock oval a try... I hope to get a new chassis ready for it's first test, but who knows? Heck I may just run my own 'rent-a-ride' until I get the new chassis ready... 12th scale Onroad should be really good on this new track -- it's about the size of the old Hallsville 'rug' and that worked really well for 12th scale pocket rockets! I'm really behind on getting things ready for the 'rug'... I don't get down to the workshop until after 8:00 PM, which doesn't leave much time.. Got my 12 scale motors built, need to build some 8-minute packs (my old ones didn't "age" very well)...

Marvin is planning on riding up with me... 4-cell oval and 12th scale...

FWI to anyone interested... I have an older RC12LC roller for sale cheap, and a couple of pre-3-shock 10th scale oval rollers for sale cheap (upgraded Hyperdrive SSE and a G-Force)... Not state of the art, but they'd get someone started VERY economically...


----------



## rcone4u2

Tom I sent you a email give me a call anytime! I'm always available :thumbsup: later!


----------



## rcone4u2

they will be running monster truck, touring car, off road truck and buggy and mini t or what ever shows up if there is 3 or more its a class! there may not be any jumps this weekend, but will have soon! later everyone!


----------



## amtceo

*Hmmm*

Just a thought about CT running on carpet. You may want to be careful about running monster trucks on the carpet as it can stretch and move it. Then you end up with wrinkles and such which make it "not so nice" for oval and tc. Even the mini t's can stretch it, especially if you add jumps. Gene down in springfield had a similar problem and they were only running mini t's.

Just a thought,

Phil


----------



## JPhillippe

I Can't See how a mini-t could tare up the carpet if you are runing 1/10 scale trucks that is unless you have 15 batterys in your mini-t (right ccb). I am looking foward to trying Carpet again. It has been scince major brands that I have raced on it.
Good racing last night in hallsville about 10 more people we might have had a crowd thank you to every one who was awake and there (that is for rctraxer aka sleeping beauty)
Jared P.


----------



## tfrahm

Jared -- the problem at Springfield was due to their using the thin Ozite carpet... Even a mini-T, if it "lawn darts" can snag the carpet and cause stretching which can lead to wrinkles... The Ozite is much less than 1/4" thick, so it is almost more like heavy cloth than "carpet"...

FWIW -- the carpet Mitch has told me they used is much more durable, and should hold up very well, while providing good traction....


----------



## tfrahm

rcone4u2 said:


> the track is about 39x57


Some questions...:
1) Lane width?
2) Layout? (Assumed Oval uses outer boundary, roadcourse "switchover" is assumed to use part of the oval, and then the 'infield'..?)
3) ROAR standard race durations? (12th scale onroad = 8 min.?, all oval classes = 4 min.?, everything else 5 min.?)
4) Motor rules -- any changes? (Binary Stock motors -- still "outlawed" or?)

That'll keep you busy for "starters"... 

(See Columbia Thunder site for Kelly's response...)

I also sent him a rough sketch of a possible layout....


----------



## jake86

Tom 


Is there a new rug to run on somewhere??


----------



## confused

anyone on here intrested in my xx4 worlds edition with extra parts ..if so ..289 2998 wanting a xxx buggy ,b4 , mini t or cash ????


----------



## amtceo

*Agreed*

I agree that the carpet is probably more durable. Just wanted to mention it so everyone could keep and eye on the carpet because they are talking about monster trucks and jumps. This MIGHT become a problems...and MIGHT not...Just wanted to mention it.

Phil


----------



## tfrahm

Jason -- yes... They just laid the rug last night, so I haven't seen it yet... 
http://www.columbiathunder.org/
They have link to "Winter Racing"... 

Hard to say what will show up the first few weeks... 12th scale, sedans, some oval, offroad trucks, buggies, "whatever"... I'll try to keep you guys up to date if oval catches on...


----------



## amtceo

tfrahm said:


> FWI to anyone interested... I have an older RC12LC roller for sale cheap, and a couple of pre-3-shock 10th scale oval rollers for sale cheap (upgraded Hyperdrive SSE and a G-Force)... Not state of the art, but they'd get someone started VERY economically...


Tom,

Will you have the rc12lc there on Sunday? Having never seen 12th scale run I'm not sure if I want to spend the money yet but I would still like to look at it. 

Phil


----------



## tfrahm

Curt bought the RC12LC tonight at Bo's... Sorry...

What you need is a member of the "Carpet Knife" family (Carpet Knife V1.0, V3.1, V3.2, and/or SpeedMerchant Rev2, Rev3)... Take a look at my "knife" Sunday... Your 4-cell oval packs just drop in -- no need to convert to saddle-packs...


----------



## amtceo

*Tom*

No problem, I really don't have the cash to pick up another class right now anyway. I'm still saving up the money to get my spare GT-7 fixed..LOL!

See ya Sunday
Phil


----------



## artee

*pm for tom*

Tom--sent you PM.


----------



## tfrahm

Ryan -- you got two PM's back... ("Tag - You're IT!")


----------



## BluesFan

Hey Tom, how long you waitin' to get that new Losi 1/10 tourer? Looks pretty sweet....


----------



## tfrahm

NIck -- To be honest, I still think the XXX-S will have better handling traits for "parking lot" racing, etc.. The JRXS has such short A-arms and super short CVD's that it will be very hard for it to 'work' on anything but pool table smooth surfaces like the Pro's run on... Just like in offroad, longer arms help the car absorb the surface bumps, etc. ... I think the centerline weight distribution of the new design is great for left-right balance, but it also alters the front-rear balance and I'm not sure I like that. 

Issues like 'polar moment' which affect changes of direction (I.e. 'Steering response') favor keeping the weight toward the center of the chassis (TRUE center, both front/rear and left/right). The JRXS moves the weigh to the centerline, but spreads it out more along the length of the chassis -- that will negatively affect the ability to make left/right transitions (sort of like trying to twirl a barbell)... Of course, the XXX-S is, by definition, unbalanced left/right, so...?

Anyway - I'd rather get a "fresh" XXX-S G+ than the new JRXS...


----------



## tfrahm

Quickie example for non-Physics majors or non-engineers:

Polar Moment -- Imagine a bowling ball... you can spin the ball EASILY... Now cut the ball in half and put the halves on the ends of a 3' bar -- imagine trying to spin it... The total weight is essentially unchanged -- it is the fact that the weight is now distributed to the extreme ends of a torque arm that make it hard to spin and hard to stop spinning...

Consider offroad trucks and buggies -- that motor hangs way off the back of the chassis... Guess why they are so quick to spin out if you turn too sharp...  (Imagine the 3' bar with the whole bowling ball on one end -- try to spin that -- now try to STOP it spinning...)


----------



## brad hoehn

polar moment !!!!!!!!!!! i thought that was gettin hit in the face w a snow ball


----------



## BluesFan

Woah there Tom, lol, I'm afraid my general knowledge of physics/engineering doesn't extend too far outside of my specialty (physical properties of chemicals, liquid/gas flow properties, transfer of energy and thermodynamics). I only took the weed-out class of Statics and dynamics.... and that was too far fetched for me.  I would assume you are correct about the car, but really Tom, does that matter? It looks so cool!


----------



## JPhillippe

Nick do you think Tom cares if it LOOKS cool he would just put a bright orange and white body on it anyway and tht ruins all looks. Ha Ha Ha  Just Kiding Tom I know I don't By My equipment By what it looks like but how it handles. it Also Helps If dad has one so he can help me set it up and he also carrys all of OUR spare parts in his bag. HA Ha ha 
Jared


----------



## artee

*new losi sedan*

That new losi sedan looks so cool--I might want to race a Losi again. Wouldn't the XXX-S be more like the bar-bell example? (weight further away from the centerline?)


----------



## amtceo

*Well...*



artee said:


> That new losi sedan looks so cool--I might want to race a Losi again. Wouldn't the XXX-S be more like the bar-bell example? (weight further away from the centerline?)


I haven't seen the new losi yet, but here is my take on Polar Moments as it relates to rc. Tom correct me if I'm wrong.

Low Polar Moment designs (ones where the majority of its mass are located in a central location) will be easier to rotate and therefore easier to turn. BUT, the quicker reactions will make the car easier to spin out due to the faster changes of camber while making the turns..

Well I have to go...
Phil


----------



## rcone4u2

Thanks Tom now I need 2 esc's and 2 4 cell packs and etc....... LOL... thanks I hope I can get all these cars up and running! LOL..


----------



## artee

*CT race track*

Hey Columbia Thunder gang,

Has anyone tested a pan car on the carpet track yet?

Thanks.


----------



## KellyM

artee said:


> Hey Columbia Thunder gang,
> 
> Has anyone tested a pan car on the carpet track yet?
> 
> Thanks.


I ran my stadium truck tonight and was very happy with it, great traction!

Mitch & Eddie were running their touring cars but no pan cars yet.

Their cars were not setup for the track but Mitch was running low 5 sec laps. I think the 8 min 1/12 ovals will be turning 100+ laps.

Kelly


----------



## Robmaxx

*Anyone?*

Does anyone plan on making the trip to race at hallsville??????


----------



## ZPracing

What's up dudes this is zpracing manager.


----------



## ZPracing

columbia thunder winter raceing track is so cool so try to make it to the race on sunday.


----------



## tfrahm

KellyM said:


> Their cars were not setup for the track but Mitch was running low 5 sec laps. I think the 8 min 1/12 ovals will be turning 100+ laps.


Just a note: I don't think anyone has a 12th scale OVAL car... All I know of are ONROAD 12 scales... If anyone has a 12th scale oval car, they run 5 minutes... 

12th scale onroad is 8 minutes... Assuming a reasonable roadcourse layout, I'd guess something in the 40-45 lap range in 8 min...

10th scale pancar oval runs 4 minutes -- I'd guess around 60 laps or so for 4-cell Stock...

The race durations above are the ROAR/NORRCA standards...

Any planning for the roadcourse layout -- designs, etc.? Info on lane widths, etc...?


----------



## tfrahm

More questions...

When does the track actually "open" on Sundays...? The flyer says "signups" start at 10:00, Racing starts at Noon, but it doesn't say when the doors actually open...


----------



## MK Race

Where is the track located?


----------



## confused

its in Columbia,MO IF THATS WHAT YOU WHERE NEEDING TO KNOW


----------



## confused

Trigger I Plan On Being There Tonight Also Have A XxxtMF2 To Trade If Anyones Intrested


----------



## tfrahm

HI Mike... Yep -- Except for the guys who were working on setting it up, we haven't seen it yet... Smallish -- the track is about 39x57 (maybe about the size of Pontoon's track?) The host club uses the RoadRail system for laying out the track (we used it all summer for parking lot onroad racing)... The plan is to have onroad and oval both, but it depends on what shows up and how the carpet works... I understand the carpet is more the office type and not Ozite -- this makes it more durable for the offroad vehicles, etc. that will also run (carpeted jumps eventually, etc.)... Sunday is the first day, and I'll be running 12th scale onroad and 4-cell Stock Oval -- I'll post back here how things go from an oval perspective...

They've worked out a temporary deal for an AMB 20 system for the winter season, so timing and scoring are quality...

The 'secret' will be in how well foams hook up on the rug... If that is as good as we are anticipating, racing should be good... As always, good "bite" may translate into tire wear, but we'll learn that almost instantly... I'm starting off with a new chassis I built from ebay parts... (Leading Edge Terminator Pro) First time out on a new track -- should be "interesting" to say the least... At least my trusty Carpet Knife should be ready to go for the 12th scale onroad...?

Link to flyer, and forum posts on their web site:
http://p203.ezboard.com/fcolumbiathunderfrm12.showMessage?topicID=127.topic


----------



## tfrahm

More CT carpet track questions:

Two heats and mains? or Three heats and mains?

And.... Uh... Are there "necessary facilities" (indoor plumbing) at the new location?


----------



## rcone4u2

This is Mitch, NOT CURT...just didn't want to logout/login.

Onrad and Oval is setup. Onroad is pretty simple, maybe take us 3 minutes to change courses. It is fairly tight, but it will make people a better driver overall, I think.

We will run standard ROAR lengths for races. Sedans will be running Onroad, unless we have enough to run Oval as well, but they require a different setup...so I'd just run onroad for the 4wd Sedans.

I did not try traction compound yet and my sedan hooks up alright with the HD setup...but it is DEFINITELY NOT the setup I will use!

I'll be there tomorrow at 9-9:30 to open the building.

I'm sure the carpet needs to be 'run-in' for a while as well.

I'll be running Curt's 12th onroad with you, Tom!

Mitch


----------



## tfrahm

Mitch -- 2 heats or 3?

?'Facilities'?

Either way -- see you there...


----------



## rcone4u2

there is is a pisser, but no TP! 2 heats!


----------



## Luckyman4

brad hoehn said:


> polar moment !!!!!!!!!!! i thought that was gettin hit in the face w a snow ball


First I got all excited ... then I realized I didn't understand at all ... it musta been a bi-polar moment for me  

... sure hope somebody brings some TP ... I'm a definite "maybe" for Sunday, have to see how my neck is doing in the morning. I'm working on getting my 1/12 onroad ready to go. :dude:


----------



## rcone4u2

I wish I could be there! next weekend for sure! I just picked up a tc2 for 40 bucks! so now I just need one more........ see everyone wednesday night UDER THE LIGHTS ON TOP OF THE DIRT AT THE BEST TRACK IN HALLSVILLE! :thumbsup:


----------



## MK Race

confused said:


> its in Columbia,MO IF THATS WHAT YOU WHERE NEEDING TO KNOW


Ok. Maybe just a couple of street names would help. North side of 70 or south side? Or I could drive around and look for Tom's van.


----------



## go1d1e

that help?


----------



## BluesFan

That's it. I've had enough watching. I'm getting a 4WD to run at Hallsville for the winter. If any of you folks haven't seen it yet, Acedemy decided to release a pro version of their electric 4WD buggy. http://www.radiocontrolzone.com/forums/showthread.php?t=180922
Looks like they addressed all the issues that people had problems with the original.


----------



## MK Race

Thanks. That should get me there.


----------



## artee

*directions to CT track*

MK-- Once you turn on to David Drive--just drive around until you find Tom's van. That's exactly how I found the place on Sunday!


----------



## tfrahm

Mike -- The 'trick' to getting to the track is that Business 63 does NOT have an exit directly off I-70... You need to get onto "Business Loop 70" (the South side frontage road) to 'catch' Business Loop 63 (also marked as Route B)... From there, the little map and the directions on the flyer are good...

As to the track, it was actually pretty good for a "first day"... Keep in mind the short loop "office" style carpeting , etc., but that is NOT a bad thing, just a difference. The traction was a bit lacking early in the day, but we are already starting to lay down a visiblly darkened "groove"... Good news is that there is essentially ZERO "fuzz" or "rug hair" on this carpet! NICE! Tire dust inside the body indicates that the combination of the carpet texture and the early lack of a groove made it a bit abrasive, but honestly not bad at all...

Keep in mind that we have not had a carpet oval in the area since May of 1998, so turnout of true oval pancars was a bit light... The race day included classes ranging from Mini-t's to 12th scales to offroad buggies to Monster trucks on the ROADCOURSE, and ranged from oval pancars to offroad trucks on the oval... The low car count of oval pancars meant everyone ran together (all 4 of us!), so it included Sportsman and Expert drivers and even one Expert 6-cell stock car (the rest of us ran 4-cell stock) -- by next time, we anticipate being all 4-cell stock, and there are at least two other cars being built/prepped as we speak, with more guys wanting cars...

The 6-cell car TQ'd with 55/4:03.54, I was #2Q with 53/4:01.56... The 6-cell won the main with 58/5:00.58, I was #2 with 55/4:00.02... The 6-cell car could get down into the 3.9's, with lots of 4.1-4.2 laps. I could only (rarely) get down into the 4.1's, with mostly 4.2-4.3 laps. I rolled the "racing line", and it's 118'. I'm still working on gearing, so..? Track shape reminds me a bit of a wide Pontoon track -- on a good lap, you are probably never quite "straight". Arc into the turn, drift out wide, arc into the turn, drift out wide -- repeat as necessary for 4 minutes... The RoadRail system makes for a really super quick changeover from onroad to oval -- the only trick is that the roadrail sections use a 'dot' of about a foot in diameter at any point where the roadrail needs to make an angle. this means that the inside of the turn has about six places where there is a slight launching point (low profile, but still there), so you actually run about 6-8" off the "rail" so you can arc smoothly and not catch a dot... Among the 4-cell guys, I think all 4 of us ran a purple RF tire (mine was a TRC 43), a fairly soft LF (I ran a JACO Green), and Marvin and Phil ran Green rears (Spec Green dots), and I ran TRC Pink 36's). The 6-cell ran Purple RF, Green LF, Black Dot rears... (I know this because at one time I owned all 4 and I set them up for their current owners -- almost like having my own race team -- 3 of the 4 even have orange and white bodies I used to own! LOL!) Good thing the track has AMB lap counting, because the scorer couldn't tell the cars apart!

I set my car (a 'new'/used Leading Edge Terminator Pro setup with medium wheelbase) with the same setup I'd run on my ADX at Springfield (set the tweak at home on my scales to match my ADX tweak), and never touched the suspension all day. Other than gearing, my next priority is to go softer on the RF to gain some steering in the center of the turn (sure hope the rear bite keeps up!)... I also need to change to a smaller wing (the body I ran was a RACEtech HDF Monte Carlo that already had a BRP 5237 wing, which is probably too big for stock on this track -- I normally run a BRP 5238 on my ADX...) I'd just finished building this car from eBay parts Friday night, and this was the first time it had hit the carpet, so I'm pretty pleased with the intial results, just a lot of tuning to do now...

Uh... Mike... This is all just "our secret", right -- you won't tell any of this inside information to anyone, will you??? Thanks, buddy! I appreciate that...


----------



## tfrahm

Brad Hoehn from St. Peters came up and ran onroad (12th scale and Sedan)... He and I had some great fun in 12th scale -- he "spanked" me pretty bad, but we DID have fun! He TQ'd with 56/8:03.53, I was #2 (of 4) with 56/8:08.13... In the main, he just ran away and hid from me, taking the win with 59/8:08.01, and I was second with 57/8:07.12... Yikes! I gained a full lap over my best qualifier, and still lost by two laps! Brad was really on a mission in the main, and he managed to run 3-4 laps a tick under 8.0 seconds (7.89-7.98).... I never got below the 8.1's (3-4 laps in the 8.17-8.19 range)...

My excuse (and I'm sticking to it!) is that I haven't run my 12th scales since 2000... Motor and batteries were "fresh" -- driver was "rusty"...


----------



## xxxtmatt_fran

Nick, it is about time. Well, there is one more person, keep them comming. It is a little late for me though. Got a new car and I think I am going to be racing it on wed. and saterday night both unless we have a good turnout in the 4wd class. Just have to see but I am looking forward in running 2wd this wed. I went though the whole car after racing on sunday. I did the diff, shocks, and tore the whole car apart and put it back togather again. Its ready to go.

See everyone on wed. and saterday.

Dustin


----------



## KellyM

*Columbia Thunder Carpet indoor pics posted...*

Pictures from the first day of our Winter race season have been posted.

http://www.ColumbiaThunder.org

Kelly


----------



## BluesFan

Hey everyone, just curious what the turnout was like up at Hallsville last Sat. night. Are we getting back to the large winter turnouts yet?


----------



## amtceo

*Saturday*

Nick,

There was 8 of us there on Saturday. 3 novice, 3 sportsman buggy, and 2 expert buggy.

Phil


----------



## xxxtmatt_fran

They havent been the 30-40 people yet because it was only our 2ed week and everyone like Tom was gearing up for the carpet that was comming up so just wait. They will get back up there.


----------



## MK Race

Way to go big daddy. 

Hey Tom, we or I am going to Fastlane in KC on Saturday. Probably staying over night and stopping at the new place on Sunday.


----------



## tfrahm

Kewl! MKRace in the house! See Ya there...!


----------



## xxxtmatt_fran

Well batteries are charged and I am ready to race tomarrow night. See everyone then.


----------



## Matt Bayless

Tom I am comeing up nov 7th for 4 cell stock.and maybe a little legends.


----------



## rcone4u2

Mitch and I will be at hallsville tommarrow night! anyone else coming? Jessie is ssssiiiccckkk  , but he said he is gonna be there! see ya! :wave:


----------



## artee

*good news..*

Good news, Tom, I have some 4 cell packs put together. But how am I supposed to get the speed that your car has? Think there will be any oval cars Thurs. night?


----------



## JPhillippe

See you Tonight I am In Trying To Get Matt B. Back up wiht me.


----------



## confused

j phillipe bring that slow mini and try and get your track record back...LOL


----------



## xxxtmatt_fran

LOL, yeah, we will just say Jesse added some more speed to the mini. LOL now it should only do about 40mph insted of 30mph, keep it comming Jesse. We love it. 

Jared I think you need to sneak some extra hours in at work and not let the old lady see it and go buy some hope-ups cause you are going to need them. LOL

See everyone tonight


----------



## amtceo

*Thurs..*

Ryan,

I was thinking of taking my oval car up there on thursday. let me know if you are going and I will make sure that I show up...

Phil


----------



## tfrahm

Anybody know someone looking for an XXX-4...? Problem is I have spares worth even more than the car (even a spare grapite chassis still in the package)! Before Jesse asks -- it ain't cheap!

Switching from 2wd to 4wd and back each night just never worked for me... Gonna try just running Buggy and Truck on Wed. nights (as soon as the wife stops working all this overtime)...


----------



## rcone4u2

amtceo said:


> Ryan,
> 
> I was thinking of taking my oval car up there on thursday. let me know if you are going and I will make sure that I show up...
> 
> Phil



Hey this is Curt I might have my oval there tommorrow night! I dont have a 4 cell pack so I might have to run 6 if no one minds! hope to see ya all there! :wave:


----------



## artee

*columbia thunder*

I'm in for oval tonight. I will run 4 cell--but if I can't keep up I'll keep a 6 cell in the toolbox just in case


----------



## JPhillippe

I didn't make it last night was helping Grandmother-inlaw Move TV, And Bed So she could watch TV in bed. Put on Bed Rest By Doctors Just not enogh time To get there I have all Me BAtterys Chaged Maby Boss Might Let Me Go Tonight to CT.

Mini-T I think Jessie Is Classifed as mod now SO I should Have to Run Him I think I have the Only Stock Mini Left So I should WIN every Week.

Jessie, Dustin going to CT tonight??


----------



## rcone4u2

jessie said he was racing tonight and dustin said that he might! mitch and I will be there! ready or not!


----------



## BluesFan

Just curious, is anyone planning on making it to Novelty for their final trophy race of the season on Oct. 30th? According to the weather channel, the temp. should be in the mid 60s. Still pretty comfortable for outdoor racing. Oh, and one more thing, GO CARDS!


----------



## go1d1e

BluesFan said:


> Just curious, is anyone planning on making it to Novelty for their final trophy race of the season on Oct. 30th? According to the weather channel, the temp. should be in the mid 60s. Still pretty comfortable for outdoor racing. Oh, and one more thing, GO CARDS!


Ill be there, along with Joe and the Dirtcity crowd.. I hear most people are headed towards springfield for the weekend though..


----------



## amtceo

*Tonight*

I will be at CT tonight with my L40. Lisa will also be there running either the MFXXX-T or our newly aquired B4.

Later
Phil


----------



## JPhillippe

Well Looks Like I am out tonight Cullagan man Coming To Fix Our Water Softner Forgot About That one Might Stop by If I cn Cut Loose.
Jared


----------



## Trackman2

Should have a good turnout even though a lot of other things are going on....Should be some Iowa and KC guys & gals and the regulars.....That's all I've heard so far....Sounds like Rich is bringing a few too.....'Bout as cheap as it gets for a trophy race


----------



## xxxtmatt_fran

Is anyone planning on racing on saterday night up at hallsville cause if no one posts I am not going to be there.

I guess I am planning on running some carpet on sunday as well. See everyone there.

Dustin


----------



## rcone4u2

I won't be there, I dont believe that Mitch will either! we plan on working on the track tommorrow to make it a tri oval I guess! see everyone on sunday!


----------



## RCTRAXER

I am planning on being up at Hallsville on Saturday night. I don't think Jared can come up though. If no one shows up, I guess I will just work on the track a little and practice with my Mini T so I can beat Jesse.


----------



## BigA

*Hallsville*

Gary, 

I don't think I'll be at Hallsville tommorow, it turns out I live 250 miles away.

Now who the heck planned that!  

Adam


----------



## confused

ill be there to practice hacking gary ,oh i got a new chassis lol


----------



## xxxtmatt_fran

And while you two are out there breaking stuff, I will be in the pits doing some of that big and evil "T" word. LOL I havent got to do it in a while and I started to feal left out. 

See eveyone at hallsville and carpet.

Dustin


----------



## rcone4u2

Tom I was wondering are you gonna be racing carpet on sunday? I need a few items for my rc10l3 the front spacers under the arm mounts on my car are too thick and it makes the car sit too low, I need some of those thin spacers and a flanged bearing for the front wheel! I will be going to hobby town and see if I can find what I need as far as the bearing, but I know they wont have those spacers! I think what I need is # 4127! well see everyone Sunday!!!


----------



## Luckyman4

rcone4u2 said:


> ... we plan on working on the track tommorrow to make it a tri oval I guess!


Tri-Oval ... sounds great! I actually think I'll be able to run on Sunday, and I'm curious as to how the change to a tri-oval will affect the onroad layout. I would guess that since the infield will be bigger that the onroad section might change some too. I'll be running 1/12 pan and TC.

:dude:


----------



## rcone4u2

well it sounds like the track is gonna stay the same for this week! I think I got a few things figured out on my oval car as to why it was so loose, but I still need a few parts to have it ready for tommorrow, but I will be there ready or not LOL see ya later!!!!!


----------



## tfrahm

Curt -- a lot of guys get flat washers for 3/16" screws to use as spacers on the front end... Get the aluminum "backing" washers for 3/16" pop rivets and they don't weigh much -- no more than nylon spacers... They are 1/16" thick, and you just adjust the number under each side to raise/lower the chassis... Sounds like you have the 1/4" blocks under your front end..?

OH -- I plan on racing Sunday... 4-cell stock oval and 12th scale onroad... Dont' have the sedan rebuilt yet...

Anyone looking for an L3O...? 

*Phil* -- I put a standard L3O chassis on 'rent a ride' and it's for sale too... Tell Ron...


----------



## RCTRAXER

Tom, 

Ron said he wanted the L30, can you bring it with you to the track on Sunday.


----------



## rcone4u2

Tom I do have the 1/4 spacers in the front, but I think I got that part fixed and the body mounts also, just waiting on mitch to bring me a set of bearings for the front wheels! what size are they? hobbytown has a set of 3/16 x 5/16 are those the right size? I hope because that is all they have! see ya later


----------



## tfrahm

3/16 x 5/16 is, I believe the size for the on-center aluminum front axles from Associated... I'm running special 1/8" axles from Wolfe on my Terminator Pro, but I think I might have a few used 3/16 x 5/16, as that is what I run on my ADX that I race at Springfield...


----------



## tfrahm

RCTRAXER said:


> Tom,
> Ron said he wanted the L30, can you bring it with you to the track on Sunday.


Yep -- I'm going to bring both of them Sunday... that will pretty much put me out of the "used car business"... I have a partial G-Force chassis/pod (needs shocks, rear axle, and front suspension, but that is it...


----------



## MK Race

Nice place you guys have there at CT. Looking forward to coming back with my son too.


----------



## KellyM

Glad you were able to drop by. We had a couple time delays while club members are getting trained on the software today but are getting it worked out.

Hope you enjoyed the track!

Kelly


----------



## MK Race

I will probably be back in 2 weeks. I will bring my son too, he's 11 and will probably run his truck on the oval, maybe on-road too. I have to start grooming him for oval so he can run with Tom. 

If anybody needs help with you race program maybe I can help. We ran the same software at Pontoon. Also, if anyone needs help with the pancars, I am always available.

Mike.


----------



## xxxtmatt_fran

Enough with the carpet. Now on to the dirt. LOL 

I talked to Joe and he said he is going to come up on wednsday and race so that means I will be running the 4-wheeler again.

So I think this puts me out on racing carpet on thursday unless someone can give me a ride home to my moms. She lives off of Lake of the Woods Exit, so if anyone can I would be willing to give gas $$$. 

Dustin


----------



## rcone4u2

O.K I would like to know who will be at Hallsville Wed night? Mitch and I will be there if enough people are gonna be there! I know Tom said that his better half is working OT, but who else is for sure gonna come? please post! thanks

Curt


----------



## rc-addiction

I will be there Curt and i'm gonna try to talk my dad into coming also. :thumbsup:


----------



## confused

Me !! Me !! Ill Be There I Will I Will


----------



## rcone4u2

Hey guess what not only am i hack  I also was told that some people think I'm running a mod motor in my oval car! LOL! why  ? who knows! all the hacking and things that went on during the races Sunday and I'm the one that gets the finger pointed at! we ll it sounds like I might get Justin to race wed night also! I got a XXXT and a v7 for him to use, I just got to come up with a reciever! the truck 90.00 and v7 65.00 are for sale also if anyone is interestd130.00 package deal! the truck has titanium tierods and ball studs, graphite arms, and rear shock towers and a few extra parts and tires! the v7 has the 5 chips for it and the only flaw with it is that the blue is coming off the sides of the case! normal for those! well I will see everyone wed night! Matt your gonna race wed night? how about Dustin, Gary, Brad, Jared?????


----------



## rc-addiction

As long as i can talk the wife into letting me go.......... :devil: ..........I will be there to race. :thumbsup:


----------



## KellyM

rcone4u2 said:


> Hey guess what not only am i hack  I also was told that some people think I'm running a mod motor in my oval car! LOL! ?


Its funny how you get a car really running well and that *must* mean your running a mod motor. During the oval race a guy made a comment next to me that Curts really fast, must be running mod motor. Some folks thought that about Jesse's truck and he's running a stock handout motor.

Once you find the right setup, gearing, etc your going to be faster than others. I know several folks still running their summer setup and some tweaks would really help, the carpet track is a a lot different.

Kelly


----------



## JPhillippe

I have Plans to be there. Talked to Dad last night he said he should be there. sounds Like enough to race... I will try to talk Matt B. into Coming up He has Been Looking For a XXXT and he Has a Radio, Reciver, and servo So he will more than likely buy it if he comes up. Everyone Counts Right.
See you Tomarrow
Jared


----------



## tfrahm

Curt -- whoever said that (about the mod motor) has never seen a mod on a carpet oval... Even with the ARCOR 19 turn motors, there is NO doubt that it's a mod, and with a true "open mod" all you have to do is HEAR the car to know... If anyone has any doubts, some time I'll drop a 19turn in my backup car and do a "demo" run (could be a demo-lition -- my reflexes won't keep up with 19's much anymore!)...


----------



## BrentP

When I'm up there, if the carpet will support it  I'll throw a 7x2 in my car durring practice & that will quiet some people. I'm not a good mod racer by any means but just to feel that rip & let people see what the difference is will be fun. Is the track pretty smooth up there?

__________________
Brent Pearcy
Bulit Motorsports, TQCells


----------



## tfrahm

Brent -- yes, the track is pretty smooth... The seams are very smooth, and joined UNDER the carpet, so there isn't any tape on top... The concrete floor it's laid on is brand new, so no cracks or problems there, either... The closest thing to a bump is the very tiny ripple in the front straight, where the thin AMB loop runs under the carpet.


----------



## MK Race

Oh please Brent, put the mod in and give them a show. :thumbsup: I'll have to be there to see this.


----------



## BrentP

MK Race said:


> Oh please Brent, put the mod in and give them a show. :thumbsup: I'll have to be there to see this.


At least I'm not scared to strap a mod in my car MK.  

__________________
Brent Pearcy
Bulit Motorsports, TQCells


----------



## MK Race

I wasn't thinking scared, more stupid.:jest:


----------



## BrentP

__________________
Brent Pearcy
Bulit Motorsports, TQCells


----------



## artee

*no mod..*

I raced with you Curt, and I know the difference between a stock & mod motor. Like Tom said, you can tell by just the sound. Some people are just better at using their mouths than their ears.....


----------



## amtceo

*ct on thursday*

Any oval cars racing at CT this thursday?

Phil


----------



## confused

mine should be ready for carpet


----------



## rcone4u2

I will be ther thur and sunday also! it will be close to noon on sunday, but i will be there! later!!


----------



## rc-addiction

Sorry guys can't make it tonight gotta work late again  and i haven't got my truck fixed yet. Ill cya on Sunday!! :devil: 

Matt


----------



## rcone4u2

Matt you don't have to work your ole lady got a hold on that leash :jest: ! LOL! later!!!!! :wave:


----------



## rcone4u2

who's in for carpet tonight? mitch and I will be there to run oval and tc onroad! later all!!!!!


----------



## xxxtmatt_fran

Curt I will be there for some more racing action tonight. That will make a great croud so far. I know Phil is going Jesse, kyle, Austin, Curt, Mitch, Kelly, myself, and that is what I know of for sure.

See everyone there


----------



## Trackman2

Here is what I posted on our message board for the trophy race this weekend....Thought I would keep things updated, and be great to have any of you come up for our last race this season....And for all you dirt oval racers who haven't heard, we are putting in a dirt oval also for the '05 season....The off-road and oval will be 2 seperate race programs....The dirt for the oval has already been hauled in....Just have to get some decent weather to get it finished

As the Nov. 6th weekend forecast is for cold temps and snow showers, burrrrr, I have made this decision.....If it is too wet to hold the trophy race on this Sat., the 30th, we will shoot for Sunday the 31st....If we have a decent day tomorrow, we will be good to go Sat.....Sunday start time would be noon.....Depending on the entries we might have to just do 2 heats and then the mains on Sunday if it comes to that.....I know I had scheduled the rain date for the following weekend, but if we don't have it this weekend it looks like this year would be out completely for the trophy race.... 

I will see how the weather goes tomorrow, and make my decision around 3pm what we will do....If no rain, we won't have to punt....So say a little prayer and keep your fingers and toes crossed for Saturday


----------



## rcone4u2

Tom you missed some good oval racing last night! I had battery problems the first 2 heats, but the main I got the battery fully charged! :thumbsup: Phil and I swaped the lead several times and Mitch looked like me the first night I ran my oval loose LOL :jest: I'm sure he will get it worked out and spank us Sunday. Ohh Justin will be paying for the oval car you was gonna sell Brad! if he don't come sunday I will have the money for ya! anyway after a few lead swaps phil had a couple incounters with the road rails and I pulled away and got the win! it was fun we had a few people who brroke and some wierd glitching problems and Tony never did figure out what was up with that! anyway I hope to see everyone there Sunday!


----------



## Trackman2

We have had to reschedule our trophy race for Sunday the 31st....Start time will be 12 noon on Sunday


----------



## xxxtmatt_fran

Rex, 
Question for you, what time do you think the races will be getting over with because I dont want to be getting back at like no 1:00am and be ready for school the next morning, how late are you gessing from previous years???

Thanks,
Dustin


----------



## confused

any racers for tonight????


----------



## Trackman2

Dustin, it will depend on how many entries we have, and we will decide tomorrow whether to run 2 or 3 qualifiers....I will keep things going on a good time schedule also....Even with doing 3 qualifiers we should be done around 8 or so....We will keep between the electric races 3 minutes and 5 minutes on gas....Last year we were done around 6pm....I used 8 for the latestest....Hope this works


----------



## BluesFan

I'm up for hallsville this evening since the novelty race has been rescheduled.


----------



## xxxtmatt_fran

I am in for tonight guys. I will call around for some others to come up.

Dustin


----------



## rc-addiction

Dad and i will be at Hallsville tonight. :thumbsup: Gotta get away from this moving crap for awhile!! :devil: 
Anyone else??


----------



## Luckyman4

:dude: It was nice to finally race again! I'd didn't do real well, lol, but considering the six coats of rust I had to deal with ... not too bad. I tried to stay clean but obviously wasn't always successful . :freak: Now I need to work on getting my 12th scale to stop traction rolling and just get some more driving time in, I at least have an idea about gearing and tires (I broke the RR hub on those greys I have on my 12L4 in the Main, I gotta try something else now, maybe there were the source of my traction rolls; oh yeah, and get that "roll over" antenna mounted just in case (grin) ... hope to see ya'll next Sunday! 

-John


----------



## tfrahm

John -- good to see you at the track... I chunked my good set of Grey rears in the second round, and the Greens I used in the main were really LOOOSE! Kind of strange -- I was spinning out and you were traction rolling... Maybe we should have traded tires? LOL!


----------



## confused

*Trade*

DID I HEAR THE WORD TRADE I WANT IN WHAT IS IT LOL


----------



## rcone4u2

I have a xray or a atlas tc I need to sell or trade! Justin is in need of a radio and reciever if any one has one! :thumbsup:


----------



## KellyM

rcone4u2 said:


> I have a xray or a atlas tc I need to sell or trade! Justin is in need of a radio and reciever if any one has one! :thumbsup:


What xray is it?


----------



## tfrahm

Kelly -- any idea on when the web site will get updated?


----------



## rcone4u2

well I got like 5 people wanting the xray! LOL ! whos in for thursday night?  well hope to see everyone thursday night! later :wave:


----------



## rcone4u2

Ohh Justin wanted me to let everyone know he will have some 1/8 scale tires for sale thursday night, if any one is interested! later


----------



## rc-addiction

Too bad i'm flat broke cause i sure could use some new buggy tires.  

Oh well


----------



## confused

its called a I.O.U


----------



## rc-addiction

I have a couple of those now with a new house and all lol

Curt would he be willing to trade anything??
And how much does he want per set??


----------



## BluesFan

Hey folks, with the end of the outdoor race season over this past weekend, I'd really like to know what happens to the turnouts at both the Columbia track and Hallsville. I won't be able to make it up this weekend, but if someone from each track could post the number of people that come out for races this weekend, I'd appreciate it. I hope both tracks will increase in turnout now. I also ran into Joe at the Novelty trophy race. He and Rich (gold1e) say the track is just about ready. They both say it is looking great. Hopefully it will be done before December. I'm interested in taking a trip up to Harrisburg to give the new track a shot. Just curious, is there any others that are interested (obviously, you must first be willing to do the drive).


----------



## BluesFan

Oh I forgot to ask, for all that went to Springfield, how was the race? How many people showed up? Is there a website to this track?


----------



## JPhillippe

Nick, 
 There was 38 People Last wensday Night if you come up that would make 39 people so charge some batterys and lets Race.
Jared  


Please note this Pole has a 100% Error Margen nothing about it is true so it don't belive it.


----------



## BluesFan

WOW, that's great to hear Jared....... Seriously? Same people from the big crowd last year or a lot of new people? I don't think any time last year there was a turnout like that for a wednesday night. Problem is, I live and work in STL so now I can only make it up for Sat. nights. I hope the trend isn't moving towards large Wed. turnouts and light Sat. turnouts. At least with turnouts in the 30's should dispel all the talk I continue to hear about Hallsville shutting down.....


----------



## xxxtmatt_fran

No Nick he was joking, if we had that kind of turn out I would have told you.

Man if you want to talk about some FUN you guys should have went up to the Novelty race. That was a blast. My 1/8 scale ran AWSOME untill in the main the dump mechanic did not check over the whole car and the motor moved and tore up the cluctch bell so I did not get to finish the whole race but I had a great time anyway. 

I guess we will be racing at Hallsville on Wed. I will be there with my xxx, and my xxx-4 but I want to run my xxx.

By the way, that dumb mechanic was FIRED. LOL 

Dustin


----------



## DirtBuilder

You shouldn't blame the mechanic for your lack of driving abilitys. Braaa, braaa__ crash. 

late


----------



## tfrahm

*Motor Rebuilds...*

Jesse -- your motor came out pretty good... I'll try to work out some gearing info for you if you could post tire size and what spur gear you are using on your XXX-S...

Marvin -- Your 12th scale motor tuned up (sort of re-tuned) pretty well, too... A couple of things we "gotta talk about", but mostly just a fresh comm, reshimmed, and different brush springs...


----------



## confused

Tom looks like 2 3/8 with a greenish gear


----------



## go1d1e

Anyone catch the full story with some people at Novelty not being happy? Seems as though the wheelnut tampererer came back and attacked someone.. just missed the wheel nuts 

Had to post it somewhere.. I got shot down on Novelty's board for asking.


----------



## BluesFan

That's what the problem was? Someone loosened the wheel nuts on John's tires?


----------



## go1d1e

Nope.. someone screwed someone elses low end needle in 2 whole turns..


----------



## JPhillippe

I am In for tonight Got my Truck ready. Sorry Nick I was Cought up in the Voting pole so i thought I should Just Say that. There is not a bad turn out on wensdays, i haven't made it to a sat. night race and probly won't untill after December my Boss dosn't think I NEED to go since she works all day Sat. Hopfully there is a good turn out for the ones who don't have strict Bosses.
see every one to night 
Jared


----------



## tfrahm

confused said:


> Tom looks like 2 3/8 with a greenish gear


Green would be an 88 tooth... (I think)

With 2 3/8" tires, grab a 21 tooth pinion to start...


----------



## JPhillippe

Well Good Racing Last Night pritty Good Crowd 11 entrys Total with ten Racers even had a four-wheel drive class. Good to see we are starting to get enogh racers back indoors for great racing. Dustin Sorry You Couldn't Come Up I guess it doesn't pay to call around (forgot about Ryan, Brad, Joe, Matt B.) thanks for good night of racing
Jared


----------



## BluesFan

yes, that is a good turnout for a wed. Jared. Of course, the big test will be who all comes out for a Sat. night. I already know of a few folks that were regulars last year on Sat. night that will be just racing in Columbia on Sundays. Hopefully sat. night comes back strong. Especially now since the Marion, IL track is for sure getting shut down. All the people I've been racing with in St. Louis have been having a hard time finding anything close to race at. All suggestions have been a good 4 hour drive away. I've mentioned on the stl forums that we've got Hallsville only 2 hours away and Sat. nights are packed. Hopefully we could start getting more of them to come out. I also mentioned Joe's track to them as well. Considering they were willing to drive 4 hours away, they may be enticed to drive 2 1/2 hours to run gas indoors....


----------



## MK Race

Hey Bluesfan, tell the St. Louis on-road guys that they will have a place to race at in the St. Louis area soon. The old Pontoon group found a place in South Roxana Illinois and are working on it now. They are going to work with the on-road guys to come out and race. Check out the Missouri oval racers thread on the oval track forum.


----------



## xxxtmatt_fran

I guess since calling around does not work I guess I will just have to show up from now on, so I WILL be at the carpet track tonight. See everyone then.

Dustin


----------



## xxxtmatt_fran

Man talk about some great racing last night Phil. I had a blast. Do you think we could go for 37. If I got 36 in 5:02 I think it is possibe. 

Dont think I will be able to race this weekend because I am going to my dads so you guys now how that is so I will just have to wait till next week. Got to do the hunting thing this weekend. yyyeeeee hhhhaaaawwwwww LOL

Dustin


----------



## Luckyman4

Hey Tom,


Is that a used Bloody Knife in your pocket, or are you just ready to say "bye-bye" to Satan's 1/12 scale? :freak: Did you get your glitch problem figured out?


----------



## tfrahm

Yep -- When it gets here, it should replace the "possessed" car...  Assuming, of course that the "disease" isn't contageous... 

STILL no solution to the glitch on the "possessed" car... Assuming the new/used car doesn't come in time to set it up for Sunday (doubtful), I'm going to try a few final "tricks" on the glitch... (grounding the ESC, turning the receiver up on it's side, etc. -- also going to try to make sure there is no way for the battery to make electrical contact with the chassis...)

John -- you racing Sunday?

Phil -- Bo has 10th scale TRC Green Spec rears in stock...


----------



## amtceo

*Yeah*

Dustin,

Yeah, we had a great race. Would have been even closer if I hadn't bobbled at the end...I do think 37 laps will be next, you were really close and didn't have a completely clean race. I also had a weak motor so maybe when I get a new one I will do better also.

Tom,

Yeah, Bo is supposed to be holding a set back for me. I won't be racing this weekend but I'll be back in full force next week.

Later
Phil


----------



## rc-addiction

Just for curiosity, who all is going to hallsville tonight??
Dad and i will be there.
Like i said just curious, It would be nice to see evryone there. :thumbsup: 

Matt


----------



## Luckyman4

Yep, I'm planning on racing Sunday ... definitely 1/12 onroad, I'm going to try the T-Fource this time, and I may switch over to the 'old skool' front end if I have time. I want to pick between the T-Fource and 12L4, keep one and get used to it and sell the other, if I like the T-4S the 12L4 may be up for sale on Sunday. Got some home chores to do today (the ones I've been putting off for 2 months, lol), but I'm going to do 'em at half-speed so I don't miss tomorrow. I may run sedan onroad, depends on the turnout, if it's like last Sunday I'll only run one class, I felt rushed all day ... especially since I can't smoke a cigarette and work on my car at the same time :lol: ! Don't get me wrong, I don't mind going out behind the barn to smoke (especially since it looks like it's only me smoking), it's just it takes me out my between race routine. ["Crud, another good reason to quit"] 

Congrats on the new Knife, Tom (ha, just realized its initials make it a second BK2), and I hope you get "Satan's Child" figured out, I've been following your thread on it and have a bad case of "Inquiring minds want to know" ... sorta like those TV crime shows ... CSI:RC :jest: 
-John


----------



## confused

i should be there , brad and gary talked like they were going


----------



## rc-addiction

well we may be there ?? 
Dad has been in the field all day and he thought he could go but not sure yet


----------



## xxxtmatt_fran

Phil, 
Went back up there on Sunday and ran good but never CLEAN enough to get a 37 but I did get 36 in 5:02 once again in the main. I had one really long wreak with another dirver in the main and that is what hurt. Get it next time.

I WILL BE UP AT HALLSVILLE ON WED. AND SATERDAY NIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Dustin


----------



## tfrahm

Jesse -- Next time I see you, let me take another shot at that motor that kept hanging a brush... Unless there's a burr in the brush slot, it must need stiffer springs -- I'll try to bring some with me next race day... Bummer -- Sorry!


----------



## jake86

Hey Tom F

How is the racing going up there?


----------



## tfrahm

Jason -- Still in the "bootstrap" phase, but going well... Turnouts are light, with only about 5-6 oval racers on Sundays, so we don't have enough to split out a 'Sportsman' group from the 'Expert' group... Racing is good, but when you have a couple of us running 54-55 laps and the rest running 49-51 laps, traffic gets interesting... More cars are out there, we just have to get them all at the track at the same time! If we can just get 1 or 2 more cars, we can do the split and I thing both groups will benefit. 

12th scale onroad is sort of the same story. There must be 8-10 cars out there, but only 2-3 show up on any given Sunday!


----------



## KellyM

I hope to have my oval car going by this weekend, possibly this Thursday!

Kelly


----------



## BigA

*Oval Racing*

I plan to comeback and race this winter, just picked up a used "Savage Headhunter" oval car. It looks a lot like a Rc10L3, but it is a older design so we will see how slow I am. Since I'm not going to get much practice anyone, maybe Tom?, want to give me the tire and gear ratio setups?

Adam


----------



## Luckyman4

tfrahm said:


> 12th scale onroad is sort of the same story. There must be 8-10 cars out there, but only 2-3 show up on any given Sunday!


"Guilty as charged!" I'm sorry for not showing up last Sunday, 'events' on Saturday fouled up my plans and I just couldn't make it. I didn't even finish getting my electrics moved from my 12L4 to my T-Fource ... [deep sigh]. This Sunday will probably be a repeat, 50/50 chance I'll make it.


----------



## tfrahm

Adam... The Headhunter is a good car, and should work well for you...

Tires: Most are running green dot rear tires -- I'm running TRC Pinks because of their very low wear (almost no measurable wear in 4 weeks of racing!). On the front, I'd recommend a Purple or Magenta RF tire, but Blue will work well (just more tire wear). For the LF, I'd recommend a Green or Pink... I'm going to experiment with TM 'Double Black' on the LF just because I'm getting way too much tire wear on the LF with a Green (and I don't have any pink fronts)... 

Rollouts: For a P2K (torque motor), I've run around 2.17" rollout... For "monster" style motors, Curt has a real "screamer" RPM'ish Fantom that he runs around 1.60" rollout -- I have retuned one for more torque, and I'm running it around 1.91" rollout...

Setup: I'm running a Terminator Pro 3-shock car -- 35wt with Green spring on the center Macro VCS shock, 35wt with gold springs on the side micro VCS shocks, .065" T-bar... LF is a Wolfe Green spring, RF is a wolfe Red spring.. I'm running about 6 ounces of tweak on the LR (I think I'm running 12.6 on LR, and 6.4 on RR)...

Racing line is about 118'-120', my best run so far is 55/4:00, with fast 54's and slow 55's more typical for Curt and I...

Does that help?


----------



## tfrahm

Am I crazy or what? Giving away my setup info...! DOH! :freak:


----------



## MK Race

WOW that works???????


----------



## confused

selling a xxx4 lots of hop ups see if anyone around here wants first grabs 130.00 if intrested other wise its ebay bound .also a xxxs ready to run explorer 2 esc standard servo 27 band radio and reciever, has 3 sets of extra tires 150.00 
573 289 2998 jesse


----------



## rcone4u2

who plans on being at CT tonight? Mitch and I will be there, Phill are you coming? I'm not sure if Justin will be there or not! well see everyone tonight......


----------



## KellyM

I'm in!


----------



## xxxtmatt_fran

I will probley be there but only to get rid of some stuff so I dought I will be racing the buggy tonight. Raced last night and dont feal like racing tonight. 

See everyone saterday under the lights at hallsville on sat. night.

Dustin


----------



## xxxtmatt_fran

Plans have changed, looks like I will probley get to race tonight so I will see everyone there.

dustin


----------



## BluesFan

Who's up for Hallsville tomorrow night? I'll be in Columbia this weekend so I'm planning on being there...


----------



## xxxtmatt_fran

Nick I will be there and I want to see if I can maybe get a ride there and back from you but I dont know yet, Jesse might for me so I will give you a call to really ask.

Dustin


----------



## amtceo

*saturday*

Not sure if I'll be there Saturday night. Still deciding on hallsville or CT this weekend.

Phil


----------



## rc-addiction

I think Dad and i will be there tonight...........

Hey Jesse bring the book for the Hyper if you don't forget
Thanks


----------



## confused

matt i will bring it if your showing up but do you have to bring *him(dad) *along LOL


----------



## BigA

*Oval racing*

Tom, 

Thanks for all the setup information! I plan to come back for some Sunday carpet racing on 11-28, maybe we will get to race. I was in town this past week and quickly took a look at the track, looks like a fun track. 

Phil, Your servo will be taken over to Horizon today. 

Adam


----------



## amtceo

*Adam*

Adam,

Thanks for taking care of the servo for me. I really appreciate it.

Phil


----------



## tfrahm

Adam -- it will be good to see you! Oval racing has been FUN, we just need more racers! Sunday, Mitch, Phil, and I all ran on the same lap for the full 4 min. of the A-main! Good door-to-door racing action!


----------



## KellyM

BigA said:


> Tom,
> 
> Thanks for all the setup information! I plan to come back for some Sunday carpet racing on 11-28, maybe we will get to race.
> Adam


Adam (and all),

Columbia Thunder will not be racing on the 25th or 28th of November. We are taking off for the holiday weekend.

Kelly Michels
President
Columbia Thunder RC Club


----------



## JPhillippe

I think I am in for Wed. under the lights on top of the dirt. I will be in St L. all day but if I get back in time I will Be there. See everyone tomarrow.
Jared


----------



## xxxtmatt_fran

I am in for tonight.

Dustin


----------



## rcone4u2

who's in for CT thursday night? Phill will you be there for oval? see everyone thursday!


----------



## amtceo

*Racing*

Well, I'm only planning on racing 1 time this week...so...I think I'm going to race on Sunday at CT. Will be running oval then. Mitch, Tom, and I had really good races last sunday so I think I'll give sunday another try.

Phil


----------



## tfrahm

The wife is still working major overtime, so my only opportunity will be Sunday...

Which raises the question... Since CT will NOT be racing on the Sunday after turkey day (28th) -- will Hallsville?


----------



## rcone4u2

I will be at Ct on sunday also to try to keep my oval record! LOL everyone is getting too close! see ya later!!!!


----------



## tfrahm

Curt -- I asked over on CT's site... Did the track get changed over? Anyone measure the new "racing line"?


----------



## xxxtmatt_fran

WE ARE MAKING A CHILLI RUN THIS WEEKEND!!!!!!!!!!!! I know for sure that Ron, Robert, Brett, Matt B., Jared P., and myself are going for sure. Everyone is going to be meeting at ither Jared's house or Phillips 66 on 63 at 10:30. I will find out more info tonight.


Dustin


----------



## JPhillippe

*Chilli*

We are Meating At my House at 10:30 sat morning I think my truck is full but Brett Might have some rome in his Van. If interested E-mail Me [email protected] and we can set up some plans.


----------



## BluesFan

Jared, what exactly do you mean by "we are 'meating' at my house"? What exactly are you suggesting to do with meat? :tongue: J/K. Sounds like you guys are set to have a good time this weekend. Wish I could join you all, hopefully I'll get some chances this winter to tag along for a trip up there.


----------



## amtceo

*Chilli*

Jared,

Ron said last night that nobody is going to Chilli because of low attendance down there. I guess all those guys are hunting this weekend. Just thought you might want to get with Ron.

Phil


----------



## JPhillippe

amtceo said:


> Jared,
> 
> Ron said last night that nobody is going to Chilli because of low attendance down there. I guess all those guys are hunting this weekend.
> 
> Phil


Sounds Like Hallsville. I am Planing On going along with Matt b., Brandon P., Dustin h., Brett ?. I have it oked with the boss and she has plans now so I intend to drive up and see what is going on. unless everybody else cancels I will Be there.
Let ME know 

JAred


----------



## xxxtmatt_fran

Jared I am still in if Ron is still going because he is my ride upto your house and back home so if he bails I will need a ride to your house. I will give Ron a call.

Dustin


----------



## rcone4u2

tfrahm said:


> Curt -- I asked over on CT's site... Did the track get changed over? Anyone measure the new "racing line"?


Tom the track was the same last night, but Mitch is supposed to go saturday and make it ma trioval! I don't know why because everyone I have talked to wants a larger oval! so I suggested to Kellie last night to have everyone who races on sunday to vote and go from there, but they acted like thy are still planing to changing it saturday! I would rather have a larger oval, and it will probably give more room for the onroad than the trioval! I think! well I guess we will see on sunday! LOL


----------



## xxxtmatt_fran

Phil Ron and everyone is still planning on going up there tomarrow so if you want to call Ron or still come you are more than welcome. We still have a bunch of room. 

Dustin


----------



## amtceo

*Racing*

I am working today (Saturday) and have a bowling tournament tonight so I won't be going to Chilli. I will be racing at CT on Sunday. See everyone there.

Phil


----------



## Luckyman4

I could be lying thru my teeth again but I'm planning on making it to CT on Sunday. Hope to race onroad TC & 1/12th scale, got my T-Fource ready to go ... my 12L4 is now for sale & I'll bring it Sunday. See ya' there! (knock on wood)

[Once upon a time there was a lil' boy who liked to cry "wolf" ...  ]


----------



## confused

yep *john* theres a full moon ...waiting for the *howl*...


----------



## tfrahm

John -- I'm counting on you guy! 12th scale rules! Well -- except for 4-cell Oval..!


----------



## Luckyman4

:tongue: speaking of oval ... I was going to take the front end off of Ben's old 12L and do the 'old skool' conversion on my T-Fource, then I took a closer look at it and [duh] it was not a 12L (despite that's the box it was in), it is a Trinity 12ss 6-cell oval car. I I really don't want a Trinity front end on my T-Fource, lol. So, I don't recall seeing any 1/12th scale oval action at CT ... or was I out smoking a cigarette during those heats? :lol: 

I'm going to precharge my packs this time so I don't have to sweat it so much between heats, running two classes last time 'bout wore me out. My neck has really improved in the last few weeks and I'm ready Ready READY to go onroad TC and 1/12 racin'! Missing the last Nascar race of the season is a small sacrifice to make. Carl will probably win it ... :thumbsup:


----------



## xxxtmatt_fran

Man Phil, Ron, and Robert you guys sure missed out on some great racing at Chili. The guy who told Ron that the doors were going to be locked was WAY OFF. There were 51 total people in all the heats but some of the guys were running more than one class so I say there were a total of 40. Both of the rooms were pretty much full cause of the great layout they said. Most went hunting in the morning and went racing in the afternoon. It was a blast.

They are having a trophy race in early Jan that is going to be AWSOME. I was talking to Billy and he said there will be about 200 entries. The Carpet track has tarps over it because the whole is going to be full of pit tables. We have to go guys.

Dustin


----------



## tfrahm

Well -- YOU missed out on some GREAT racing at CT... 

I ran my two best oval runs of the winter, both broke the track record, and I LOST! Ryan found the magic gearing for the main! Good run, Ryan! (Track record was a fast 55 lap run by Curt -- I ran Two 56's, but my 56/4:01.84 in the main left me about 2 seconds behind Ryan's 57/4:03.38...!)


----------



## Birthday Boy

*Hallivile*

Any body going Wed! austin andrew and I are going up.For some off road fun hope to see a good turn out! W :jest: e could use the money for Insurance


----------



## rcone4u2

I might run at hallsville wednesday if enough people 4 sure are gonna be there! since CT is taking off a week! everyone post!!!!!!!!


----------



## confused

There Be Will I
I Will Be There
There I Will Be
Be There I Will

Man Im Bored Lol


----------



## rc-addiction

Will I be there
Be there will I



Jesse bring that stuff for me, I may be late but Be there I will!!


----------



## Robmaxx

I plan to be there, and if dad makes it in time he'll be racing also.


----------



## confused

you get your trucks matt????


----------



## rcone4u2

I will see if Mitch is gonna run also! Jessie do you even have anything to run? LOL


----------



## rc-addiction

Jesse,
One of the trucks i think i got screwed on and the other should be here wednesday *fingers crossed*. I am trying to find out about the first one still. I dunno what is going on with it, but i will find out...............

See everybody tomorrow night!!!


----------



## confused

bad things happen dealing on those boards,hope it works out. Curt i can kick your but with my stampede so ill be there


----------



## rcone4u2

:tongue: I guess you have the right to dream!!!!!


----------



## BluesFan

I'm obviously off work for Thursday and don't work on Friday either... if enough people post here that they will go to Hallsville Wed. night, you could count me in.


----------



## rcone4u2

I will be there for sure! I have a XXXT runner esc, vision peak 2 charger, tq3 radio and receiver , and a jr r122 am receiver 4 sale if anyone is interested!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## BluesFan

Actually, scratch me off the list for wed. I've got a few family members coming into town earlier than expected for Thanksgiving. I'll be in next weekend (Dec. 4th) for Joe's grand opening up in Harrisburg.


----------



## rcone4u2

I'm not goimg tonight either!


----------



## confused

Just as i thought curts scared of the stampede


----------



## ITTony

Anyone going to Hallsville or am I the only dingleberry willing to tromp through bad weather for some good racing?


----------



## confused

tony there will be a good turnout from what ive heard


----------



## confused

jared can you play tonight??






BUY IT,RUN IT,WRECK IT,SELL IT


----------



## confused

Wow It Worked Just I Amazed I Did Something Right


----------



## JPhillippe

Well In case you haven't figured it out yet i will Not Be there tonight I had some Famliy Thanskgivng stuff ot day and just got home. I am not sure about Sat. I think I have antoher Dinner but I Am trying for sat.
JAred


----------



## confused

glad you were not there jared,we had a great night of racing and im sure you would have spoiled that with your racing style lol. 
had 2 track records being broke AUSTIN TODD CRAIG took the record in novice with a 21 lap run with kyles buggy (now im needing another b-4)  and i took expert track record with a 26 5/11 run even though brad tried cheating by using his truck in the main lol (had to add that brad). also columbia thunder will not be running sunday so thats a good chance for you guys and gals to come up to hallsville SATURDAY NIGHT for some fun RC RACING ACTION doors open at 6 racing at 7 hope to see a good turn out
jesse



BUY IT,RUN IT, WRECK IT SELL IT


----------



## xxxtmatt_fran

Im all in as well Jesse.

Dustin


----------



## JPhillippe

Well Glad You Had Fun. Sounds Like I Missed out. 
Jessie I think You should Put 
Trade for it, Hack with it, Cuss at it, Throw It, Ebay it..
Well Hope TO see All on Sat.
Jared


----------



## tonyj

I might be able to make it as well....unless plans change. My social calendar thus far is empty though!! I wish CT was running this Sunday though, I am really starting to like my sedan...might need a nitro one as well!!


----------



## confused

keep adding tony youll have as many cars as me,but you have a long way to go to reach (Mr Rc ) ron harrison:dude:


----------



## BluesFan

who is all headed up to Hallsville tonight? I might, and that is a big might, be able to sneak away from the family this Sat. and sunday to come up to race. I'll need incentive though by others posting they'll come up this evening.


----------



## confused

Nick so far brad his kids,me my kids,dustin,i think phil,both tonys,im not sure about the harrison gang but i know curt has a new truck and maybe mitch, i look for a good turn out


----------



## rc-addiction

If plans go right we will be there also


----------



## confused

( *WE )*

your not thinking of bringing that old man again are u??????


----------



## ITTony

I'll be there...I was going to be there Wednesday until some nut ran me off the road trying to cross an icy bridge doing 60.


----------



## go1d1e

ITTony said:


> I'll be there...I was going to be there Wednesday until some nut ran me off the road trying to cross an icy bridge doing 60.


That sucks.. no one hurt?


----------



## confused

what a turn out  great racing last night


----------



## ITTony

No one hurt, luckily I was in the 4WD so I was able to drive out of it. Sometimes you forget that some people have to "re-learn" how to drive in bad weather, as they do every year.


----------



## rcone4u2

I just about bit the big one wednesday I came arround a corner on 63 a big truck splashed some slush on the clear lane and I hit it just right and slid completely sideways on the highway then proceeded to slide down the shoulder! I was runnin 70 and just about had to clean out my underware! LOL once I hit the shoulder I think I gained speed and the creek I was next too was deeeeeeeep so I slammed it to the floor and went about 800 feet down the shoulder and saved it! wow!!!! that was interesting! I guess what my dad always told me is true! WHEN IN DOUBT GAS IT! lol well it worked this time ! didn't hurt anything that I know of, but something is ratteling underneth! no biggie though! well hope to see everyone thursday at CT maybe hallsville too! later


----------



## xxxtmatt_fran

So is anyone going to be racing tonight???

Dustin


----------



## ITTony

You betchya...


----------



## rcone4u2

I wont be a t CT tonight, I still feel like S _ _ T! I will be there Sunday!!!! later!!


----------



## artee

*[email protected]*

I will be at CT tonight for oval.


----------



## Luckyman4

Hey Gang,

I have a "FT B3 bundle" for sale in the offroad for sale area, two complete factory team B3's with lots of spare parts, tires, & bodies for $150 shipped. I'd let it go for $140 with local pickup ... Jessie, don't you need a couple of good buggies? Pass the word along if you know somebody looking ...

-John 

PS - I expect to race CT on Sunday, I got a used Carpet Knife 3.1 last week and I'm ready to try it out! :dude:


----------



## tfrahm

WATCH OUT! John's got a KNIFE!


----------



## JPhillippe

Missed last night sorry wife out of town till 7:30 thought about coming up but was to late to even try. see every one next week.
Jared


----------



## amtceo

*Racing*

Not sure when I'll be racing again...Lots of stuff going on.

Phil


----------



## tfrahm

amtceo said:


> Not sure when I'll be racing again...Lots of stuff going on.
> Phil


I hope it's nothing "bad"... Take care... See you when we see you, but if there's anything I can do, let me know...


----------



## b.peter

who's in for racing at hallsvile tomorrow night, any 4wd.

time to fire up the electrics, i guess everything of mine still works.


bo


----------



## xxxtmatt_fran

I know I wont be there and a lot of others cause a lot of us are going to Joe's to check that out. I know Nick, Jesse, Matt S., Rich, Jesse and his kids, and some others are going up there. A lot of people have already signed up early to go. Not a good weekend to go to Hallsville Bo. LOL Sorry.

Dustin


----------



## ITTony

Last I heard...Wednesday at Hallsville from Jesse, there were going to be people drive up and check the track out and more than likely come back to Hallsville to race since Joe's completing the nitro class before running the electrics which could take a while. I'm going to go check it out but probably won't race there until the two classes are split up or I'll be waiting a while for the nitros to finish before I can race.


----------



## b.peter

i would go to joes but he dont start until 5 and there is no way i can get of here early, so if any ones going to hallsville ill be there.

bo


----------



## confused

guys if you racing hallsville please post here to let others know,I HATE THIS TRACK COMPETING SITUATION just post


----------



## amtceo

*Busy*

Tom,

Its nothing bad, Lisa and I are just busy almost every weekend this month. So, its day to day if I can race....

It looks like I might be able to make it to CT on Sunday, but won't be able to make it to Hallsville on Saturday.

Later
Phil


----------



## tonyj

*Hallsville Saturday*

Corey & I plan on being there....if there are going to be enough to race. I'll keep watching here to see who posts.

Tony


----------



## b.peter

i will be there wearing something pretty.

bo


----------



## confused

tony are you going to check it out and come back???


----------



## ITTony

yes, I meant to put that in my last post. I do plan to race Hallsville Saturday.


----------



## BluesFan

Ron Harrison called me this evening wondering where I was headed. I am going to Joe's for sure, but if no one shows up, I'll head to Hallsville before racing starts. I hope others are willing to give it a chance because there will be plenty of time to make it to Hallsville if the track isn't good, no shows up, etc.... I however think that Joe will have something nice put together.


----------



## xxxtmatt_fran

Yeah, if you can make it you Joe's to at least check it out I think you should try to do that unless you are in the situation that Bo is in and he can not help the matter, but what is the worst thing that could happen, you check out the track you dont like it you can always make it back to hallsville with enough time still to race. Thats my opinion. Just thought I would put in my 2 cents as well. LOL

Dustin


----------



## go1d1e

confused said:


> guys if you racing hallsville please post here to let others know,I HATE THIS TRACK COMPETING SITUATION just post


They won`t compete long as far as I am aware.. this is just the opener..


----------



## b.peter

guys i dont know if i can make it to hallsvill either, last night i came down with bad sore throat, as of right now i am charging batteries though.
might see ya might not, i will still wear somethin pretty.

bo


----------



## xxxtmatt_fran

As long as you look "pretty" Bo, that is all that matters. LOL

Dustin


----------



## ITTony

Anyone have directions to Joe's track?


----------



## go1d1e

Sorry I didn`t get to meet you Tony..

Directions and phone number are on the site..

www.dirtcity.com there is a map in the forum area..


----------



## Luckyman4

Wahoo! I had fun today! Both Tom and I in 12th onroad and Mitch and I in TC had some great heats ... too bad I saved my best impression of "Scooby-Doo Meets The Hairball Monster" for the Mains, ugh! ... boy, if that wasn't an object lesson in "there's no replacement for track time" ... despite disappointing mains for me, it was great to at least feel competitive again ... in the qualifiers anyway, :jest: 

Look out "next week" :wave: 

-John


----------



## ITTony

Same here...I just had a quick in and out since I had the fam with me. The exhaust seemed to bother my two year old so we couldn't stay long.

How well did the exhaust clear during the race? I noticed it was getting pretty thick while I was there. Hope it was okay since I just made a deal for a GT10. I'll be itching to get it on the track once I learn how to drive it.


----------



## tfrahm

John -- I agree... GREAT FUN! Even if Ryan did "sandbag" me in the oval class, laying in the weeds during qualifying, then switching to his killer motor for the main to beat me! LOL! (Good run Ryan -- fast and clean, good racing with you!) :thumbsup:

Guess I need to tune up a "Binary"...


----------



## go1d1e

ITTony said:


> Same here...I just had a quick in and out since I had the fam with me. The exhaust seemed to bother my two year old so we couldn't stay long.
> 
> How well did the exhaust clear during the race? I noticed it was getting pretty thick while I was there. Hope it was okay since I just made a deal for a GT10. I'll be itching to get it on the track once I learn how to drive it.


Oh! that was you? I thikn I may of pushed by once or twice running around trying to take video or fix stuff.. I was pitting right next to the pit lane on the end of the table. Big guy with a Hitec hat on.

Yea, the exhaust problem SUCKED for a while.. The ventilation fan that was installed blew up days before the opener, so we had to rely on a good stiff breeze to get most of it out for a while. Then someone found a motor and bought it up.. helped alot, but was only 1/2 the original motor and didn`t get it all out. The 8th scale main sucked as we all ran together. 

Don`t worry about it too much though, the fan motor should be replaced in the next couple days, and I heard Joe talking about putting at least one more in incase he has another failure.


All in all, I know I had a blast. There was a good turnout, a few things were highlighted that need to be looked at/fixed, but until people let Joe know what they think, it makes it hard to know what people think!


----------



## go1d1e

Tony.. pulled this off the www.dirtcity.com site for you.



> Ok, this is when and what we are racing.
> 
> SATURDAYS - Gas
> SUNDAYS - Electric
> TUESDAY NIGHT - Gas
> THURSDAY NIGHT - Electric
> 
> The DAYS will be a noon starter, doors opening at 10am. The NIGHTS will start racing at 7pm, doors opening at 5pm.
> 
> For more details, please either post on the FORUM or email joe at [email protected]


So, this shouldn`t conflict too badly with anything, besides running electric on and offroad at one time with columbiathunder-dirtcity on sundays?


----------



## jake86

Hey Tom ygpm


----------



## ZPracing

*dirt city*

is there a hospital close by or do you have oxygen on hand


----------



## JPhillippe

Anyone In for Hllsville tonight? I know Me, Matt b., Brandon P. are in Dad said He was going but he has said that a couple of times. I heard Brad and his kids where coming up. That is enough to race so be there
Jared


----------



## rcone4u2

Has anyone heard from Jessie? I havn't seen any post from him lately! Just wondering if he still races! LOL I wont be at CT tonight I got a few things I have to get done befor friday, so I hope to see everyone next week! Later :wave:


----------



## BluesFan

I'll be in this weekend again and I'm curious where everyone will be racing. I'm thinking Hallsville right now, but I'm up for anything. Post away everyone.


----------



## xxxtmatt_fran

I am going to be with Jesse so I am going where ever he is going. I am just following along, but I think he is going to hallsville on saterday and carpet on sunday. That could be wrong but that is what I am assuming.

Dustin


----------



## confused

dustin assumes well


----------



## b.peter

ime going to try to be there sat night, any4wd's.

bo


----------



## confused

There Has Been Bo


----------



## Luckyman4

Carpet on Sunday! :thumbsup:


----------



## tfrahm

:thumbsup: Rugburns!


----------



## BluesFan

hey guys, I have different plans this evening. I'm gonna have to skip out on racing tonight. I'll do my best to make it back into columbia next weekend before the Christmas and New year's weekends.


----------



## ZPracing

hey tony this is zach sorry for racing bad last sunday i just need to get use to racing again cause i haven't got to race much lately.


----------



## Luckyman4

Luckyman4 said:


> Carpet on Sunday! :thumbsup:


Phooey! "Due to circumstances beyond our control ... " I can't make it on Sunday


----------



## tfrahm

We missed you John! 

I had a really mixed day... 

In 12th scale, I ran really great in qualifying (48/8:05 and 48/8:03), then drug my bottom on the carpet in the main... Well, not MY "bottom", but the rear tires wore down so much (green dots) that the rear of the pod actually started dragging on the rug, making the car just a little undrivable...! Would you believe 44/8:05? LOL! 

Oval was GREAT! I ran three straight new personal best runs... 57/4:03.51, 57/4:03.49, and then 57/4:01.23 in the main...  Ryan stepped it up in the main and pushed me for the full 4 minutes -- he ran a 57/4:01.54... CLOSE, huh? After 4 minutes of holding our breath and not blinking, the difference was 0.31 seconds... WOW! :thumbsup:


----------



## ZPracing

Today was a good race day for me at least. Zach


----------



## amtceo

*Racing tonight*

I will be opening the track in hallsville up tonight at 6:00pm.... I will be there for sure and my brother in law will be there also. Anyone else?

Phil


----------



## ITTony

I will be there around 7.


----------



## xxxtmatt_fran

Big Daddy,
Hey Phil can you please give my your email address I need to talk to you please.

Dustin


----------



## go1d1e

Dustin.. click on phils name and just chose "send email"

works everytime!


----------



## BluesFan

Hallsville anyone? Saturday night? Just curious if anyone was planning on racing the last weekend before Christmas.


----------



## BluesFan

BTW, for all who have run nitro at Joe's after the first night, do the fumes clear out yet? How is the surface now? I may be inclined to head up there on Saturday if that's where people are heading this weekend.


----------



## ITTony

In addition to BluesFan question, are there any 1/10th scale nitros running up there?


----------



## BluesFan

Tony, I know I run one and Jesse runs one as well. In fact, Any nitro I run this winter will only be 1/10.


----------



## go1d1e

BluesFan said:


> BTW, for all who have run nitro at Joe's after the first night, do the fumes clear out yet? How is the surface now? I may be inclined to head up there on Saturday if that's where people are heading this weekend.


Fumes still arn`t great to be honest, still having problems finding the right fan 

Turnout has been good though.. MT's are the biggest class, 10th scale gas has been popular too.. There are some guys coming up from Sedailia tomorrow aswell.

Last saturday we had 2 or 3 MT classes, a 4wd open class, and a 10th scale gas class. I thikn the 8th scalers ran also.

The track? it is harder than it was, but still needs to be run in some more. There is a work day all today/tonight if anyone has time to go help. I will drop by on the way home to take some pics.


----------



## go1d1e

On a good point.. we started at noon last week, and I was home in Moberly by 5pm to take some movies back..


----------



## amtceo

*email*

Dustin,



There is no need to email me because I do not want to talk to you about it. I really do not need or want an explaination or an apology. I will not be running in any classes with you in the future.



Phil


----------



## amtceo

*Saturday*

I will not be running at Hallsville on Saturday, my mother-in-laws christmas get together is Saturday night. I will be at CT on Sunday.

Phil


----------



## BluesFan

Seeing you posting Phil reminded me that you ran for one of the office positions for Jeff. City's r/c club. I'm assuming you are looking to become more involved with that club/track this coming outdoor season? Shame you weren't voted in... I voted for you! Figure the club could use more folks like yourself that could have made a difference at that track. Are you going to be visiting that track the for the majority of next year's race season? I know I'll make it down for at least a few.


----------



## BluesFan

I guess no racing this weekend? Well, I'll see everyone the first weekend in January.


----------



## tfrahm

amtceo said:


> I will be at CT on Sunday.
> Phil


See you there, Phil -- I'm counting on you! :thumbsup:

Anybody hear anything from Brad Hoehn lately?


----------



## big daddy brad

hey t its brad sorry i havent been up to race wit ya all , we have a couple of tracks 
that opened up close to me so i have been stayin close to home , ill most likely be up before to long, so have a happy holiday , and stay safe...........peace , brad


----------



## amtceo

*Racing*



BluesFan said:


> Seeing you posting Phil reminded me that you ran for one of the office positions for Jeff. City's r/c club. I'm assuming you are looking to become more involved with that club/track this coming outdoor season? Shame you weren't voted in... I voted for you! Figure the club could use more folks like yourself that could have made a difference at that track. Are you going to be visiting that track the for the majority of next year's race season? I know I'll make it down for at least a few.


Nick,

I will be racing some at Jeff City with my 1/8th scale. I will also be racing at CT and hallsville...I'm really getting into onroad so I'll probably focus on that and fill in the gaps with offroad. I didn't even know that I was nominated for a position in the Jeff City club until I read it on the MMRCC site! LOL! I don't think I will be a member of any track for next year. Hope you can come back down soon and race.

Phil


----------



## rcone4u2

I might get to race again someday! LOL I had to repair the water line coming into my house because it froze! when is CT racing? I can't race this thursday, but maybe wednesday night! I had my stuff all ready to go and then ......... LOL well see everyone soon and if I don't HAVE A GREAT XMAS AND NEW YEAR!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rcone4u2

Hey who is planning on racing at hallsville on WED? Mitch and I are planning on coming...... well I hope to see everyone there!!!


----------



## confused

ill be there to hack the night away


----------



## rcone4u2

hacker!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## artee

*CT racing thursday?*

Will Columbia Thunder be open on Thursday night (the 23rd) for racing? If so, I would like to run oval.


----------



## tfrahm

FYI/FWIW....

If you are new to oval pancars or just looking for some good info, check out:
http://www.rc-oval.net/

McLin (the "host") is a long time oval racer, and his site went through some hard times in the last year, but he's back now, and there are some good articles up this month. He also has archived some great articles from the past (under 'Back Issues')... These articles cover building front suspensions, chassis setup, using a Fantom dyno, etc...


----------



## Schmitty

Hey, is anyone still racing mini-t's? hallsville, CT?


----------



## xxxtmatt_fran

No, not really. A few people have them but not enough to race. The Mini's come in and go out just like the 4-wheele drive class.


----------



## tfrahm

Schmitty -- it's sort of a "catch-22" situation... I still have mine, but I haven't made it to Hallsville in a while... If I do get up there, I may not take it because others haven't been bringing theirs, etc... Vicious circle -- they ARE "out there"...

One thing to do for Hallsville or Columbia Thunder is to post on here and try to round up enough to commit to a given race date -- once you get it started again, it develops some momentum on it's own...


----------



## Schmitty

Ok, it seems like a fashion trend the way things come and go. One quick question...
MF2 or T4 FACTORY TEAM? t4 is cheaper but does it drive well?


----------



## xxxtmatt_fran

Mtf2!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!lol


----------



## artee

*vs...*

Buy whichever one you enjoy talking the most sh#@ about. RC racing is 10% actual racing, 90% "bench-racing" (or BS'ing). Either truck can win races. What really counts is the "battle of the bull___t". At least that's how it is with this group of racers. It's all in the spirit of fun.


----------



## Schmitty

AMEN!! I had a MF and it was ok but the first truck I ever owned was a T3 and it was ok too.


----------



## JPhillippe

With That said the MF RULES and everything else can bite my dust.


----------



## rcone4u2

Traxxas rules! LOL I prefer a associated, but I have a mf I run! they all have certian things about them! just depends on your driving style! happy holidays!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Schmitty

Think I might go with a buggy, never had one of those, probably a B4 factory team but we'll see.


----------



## xxxtmatt_fran

So anyone get any new RC goodies for Christmas??? I know I got money for RC goodies, oh yeah. Time to go see Bo. LOL Hope eveyone had a great Christmas.

Dustin


----------



## tonyj

Corey got a new RC18T, & I am wondering why I didn't ask for one.....it's a blast to run in the house!!! I was supposed to have a new M8, but the elves accidentally sent the wrong one, so I will have to wait another week or so....  . I am going to convert to FM finally....I figured with 4 cars/trucks now, it's time to upgrade. I hope everybody had a great Xmas, & will see you guys/gals later this week at the track!! :wave:


----------



## confused

*New Stuff*

Imust have been to fast this year ,i didnt get anything


----------



## rcone4u2

I was bad too I didn't get anything either! LOL


----------



## Schmitty

I too got gift certificates!!! BO here I come!!!! Also got a Mini-t that things ROCKS too


----------



## BluesFan

Let's see here.... pretty light Christmas on the side of R/C stuff. 
2 new bodies to paint
New Duratrax ICE charger/12 amp power supply
Cobra mod com lathe

Got some Christmas money too. More than likely it will go to my "rebuild the MBX5 fund". 

BTW, if anyone is looking for a cheap/good charger, this ICE one I got for Christmas rocks. I can't believe how many features it has that are quite useful for the price. There are still plenty of features left that I haven't even used yet (nor do I know what they do). It's nice to know some decent information now on how good my batts are (well, in my particular case its more like how crappy my current crop of batts are). Anyways, for anyone else out there that has a charger with multiple charge modes, a little explanation of these features would be nice to know (TOM).  For right now I'm just using the Linear normal mode, but I'd like to know more about the reflex, impulse, and step modes. Apparently, the reflex and impulse modes do the exact same thing (supposedly alleviates trapped air bubbles in the cells) and the step mode is supposed to help with battery efficiency, run time and punch...... I'd really like to try out the step mode, but I don't know what amps I should use for each step and how long each step should take. Any of you have some experience with these features with your chargers? If so, what's your take on these features?


----------



## JPhillippe

*X-Mas*

I guess I was slow this year Becouse Santa brought me A M8 and a couple of other things for my mf1, can't wait till wed. to try it out.
I have the Truck Ready to go (I Even put oil in the shocks!!!) 
See EVERYONE wed. on top of the Dirt in Big town of Hallsville. 
Jared P.


----------



## tfrahm

Hmmm... "Hallsville" -- that name sounds familiar -- wonder if I still remember how to get there? I'll have to find out tomorrow night...  I don't know if my 12th scale can clear the doubles, so I guess I'll have to dust off the MF2 and KE...


----------



## JPhillippe

*Great Fun Last Night*

Great racing action last night glad to see a good crowd. 
On another note the Sportsman class of truck winner (Me - Jared) had a better time than the Expert class winner (Dad - Gary). Just thought I would metion that. :jest: 
Thanks for everyone who came out and raced, good to See Tom F., Bo P., Ron and Robert H. back in the dirt action at the Biggest Track In Hallsville. See every one next week.
Jared


----------



## tfrahm

Here's the results for last night (Wednesday):


Code:


R/C RaceTrak"(tm) Professional Race Management Software
RC TRAX -- Columbia, MO --  12/29/04

Class: SPORTSMAN STK BUGGY 
QUALIFYING HEATS
    Car                             Finish Best        Flg Best
Pos  No Last Name    First   Laps     Time Round  Chan Clr LapTime AveMPH
--- --- ------------ ------- ---- -------- -----  ---- --- ------- ------
  1   0 COEN        ,COREY     22  05:09.73    2    67  GR 00:11.41 118.65
  2   0 CALL        ,BILLY     21  05:09.75    2    85  WH 00:12.97 113.25
  3   0 CUNNINGHAM  ,AUSTIN    19  05:03.48    2     6  RD 00:06.72 104.58
  4   0 CUNNINGHAM  ,ANDREW    16  05:03.84    1     2  BL 00:04.47 87.97
 
A  MAIN- SPORTSMAN STK BUGGY 
                                    Finish
Pos Qua Last Name    First   Laps     Time Car Type
--- --- ------------ ------- ---- -------- ----------
  1   1 COEN        ,COREY     23 05:01.38 
  2   2 CALL        ,BILLY     22 05:03.24 
  3   3 CUNNINGHAM  ,AUSTIN    19 05:05.58 
  4   4 CUNNINGHAM  ,ANDREW     2 00:29.28 
 
 
Class: EXPERT STOCK BUGGY  
QUALIFYING HEATS
    Car                             Finish Best        Flg Best
Pos  No Last Name    First   Laps     Time Round  Chan Clr LapTime AveMPH
--- --- ------------ ------- ---- -------- -----  ---- --- ------- ------
  1   2 HODGES      ,DUSTIN    26  05:10.18    1    76  GR 00:07.30 140.02
  2   0 CRAIG       ,JESSE     25  05:03.49    2    80  YL 00:05.17 137.61
  3   0 PHILLIPPE   ,GARY      24  05:09.10    1    62  RD 00:10.05 129.70
  4   4 FRAHM       ,TOM       24  05:12.42    1     5  WH 00:11.40 128.33
  5  67 HARRISON    ,RON       23  05:03.96    1    79  BL 00:11.90 126.40
 
A  MAIN- EXPERT STOCK BUGGY  
                                    Finish
Pos Qua Last Name    First   Laps     Time Car Type
--- --- ------------ ------- ---- -------- ----------
  1   2 CRAIG       ,JESSE     24 05:01.90 T4
  2   3 PHILLIPPE   ,GARY      24 05:11.91 XXX BK2
  3   1 HODGES      ,DUSTIN    23 05:03.89 XXX KE
  4   4 FRAHM       ,TOM       22 05:04.63 XXX
  5   5 HARRISON    ,RON       22 05:09.53 XXX
 
 
Class: SPORTSMAN STK TRUCK 
QUALIFYING HEATS
    Car                             Finish Best        Flg Best
Pos  No Last Name    First   Laps     Time Round  Chan Clr LapTime AveMPH
--- --- ------------ ------- ---- -------- -----  ---- --- ------- ------
  1   3 PHILLIPPE   ,JARED     25  05:10.96    1    68  RD 00:11.77 134.30
  2   0 YOUNG       ,RORY      24  05:07.71    1     3  WH 00:11.58 130.29
  3   0 CALL        ,BILLY     22  05:09.48    2    85  BL 00:11.89 118.75
 
A  MAIN- SPORTSMAN STK TRUCK 
                                    Finish
Pos Qua Last Name    First   Laps     Time Car Type
--- --- ------------ ------- ---- -------- ----------
  1   1 PHILLIPPE   ,JARED     25 05:08.76 XXX
  2   2 YOUNG       ,RORY      24 05:04.43 TC3
  3   3 CALL        ,BILLY     24 05:10.04 
 
 
Class: EXPERT STOCK TRUCK  
QUALIFYING HEATS
    Car                             Finish Best        Flg Best
Pos  No Last Name    First   Laps     Time Round  Chan Clr LapTime AveMPH
--- --- ------------ ------- ---- -------- -----  ---- --- ------- ------
  1   0 PHILLIPPE   ,GARY      26  05:09.81    1    62  RD 00:10.13 140.19
  2   0 PETERS      ,BO        25  05:13.02    1    83  GR 00:11.12 133.42
  3   0 HARRISON    ,ROBERT    25  05:23.32    1    86  WH 00:10.75 129.16
  4   0 FRAHM       ,TOM       23  05:00.48    1     5  BL 00:10.05 127.87
 
A  MAIN- EXPERT STOCK TRUCK  
                                    Finish
Pos Qua Last Name    First   Laps     Time Car Type
--- --- ------------ ------- ---- -------- ----------
  1   1 PHILLIPPE   ,GARY      25 05:11.72 XXXT MF2
  2   2 PETERS      ,BO        24 05:08.89 Bo Hacker
  3   3 HARRISON    ,ROBERT    21 05:01.38 XXXT-MF2
  4   4 FRAHM       ,TOM       21 05:03.61 XXXTMFE
 
 
Class: 4 WHEEL OFF ROAD    
QUALIFYING HEATS
    Car                             Finish Best        Flg Best
Pos  No Last Name    First   Laps     Time Round  Chan Clr LapTime AveMPH
--- --- ------------ ------- ---- -------- -----  ---- --- ------- ------
  1   0 CUNNINGHAM  ,BRAD      26  05:06.71    1     6  RD 00:11.19 141.60
  2   1 PETERS      ,BO        25  05:10.40    1    83  WH 00:11.59 134.54
  3   0 CALL        ,BILLY     23  05:11.90    2    75  BL 00:09.99 123.18
 
A  MAIN- 4 WHEEL OFF ROAD    
                                    Finish
Pos Qua Last Name    First   Laps     Time Car Type
--- --- ------------ ------- ---- -------- ----------
  1   1 CUNNINGHAM  ,BRAD      24 05:02.74 T4
  2   2 PETERS      ,BO        24 05:07.93 XXX4 BHE
  3   3 CALL        ,BILLY     23 05:07.13

Man! I sure was "rusty" -- two months without any dirt racing -- Yikes!


----------



## BluesFan

Number of laps looks less than what was normal last time I was up there. Has the track layout changed? I know Gary was thinking about doing that after Christmas sometime.


----------



## KellyM

*Columbia Thunder is racing on Dec 30th...*

We had a post saying we weren't racing tonight on the CT forum and I've already gotten three calls in the past 20min. Yes, WE ARE racing tonigt.

So bring out the new xmas RCs!

Kelly


----------



## tfrahm

Nick -- I have two words for you....

*DRY.... SLICK....*

I shoulda' had my BowTies bolted on...


----------



## tfrahm

KellyM said:


> We had a post saying we weren't racing tonight on the CT forum and I've already gotten three calls in the past 20min. Yes, WE ARE racing tonigt.


Kelly -- No offense, but that's exactly why I suggested (about two weeks ago) that CT should post their schedule for the holidays... When there are days off and days on, it's easy for people to get bad information.


----------



## amtceo

*Racing This Weekend*

ALL,

Two things to report. 
1. Hallsville WILL be racing this saturday night. We would like to start around 6:30pm. I will open the doors by 5:30pm so everyone can get setup and practice a little. We are hoping to run 3 qualifiers. Should be a good turnout since some of the CT people are planning on attending.

2. Columbia Thunder WILL be racing this Sunday. We talked to Mitch last night and he agreed that if we get enough people to post on CT's forum they would be there that he would run the race. I know that Myself, Ron, Robert and about 3-4 other people have already committed. So, post on their forum if you can make it.

See everyone this weekend.

Phil


----------



## airbourne TC3

sorry to let you guys know, but the wife said i do get to race saturday at hallsville and sun at columbia. i know jesse and kyle will hate to hear this, i promise to try to stay out of their way. 

see ya at the track Tim


----------



## Schmitty

Hack them alot!!!! LOL
Jesse likes that.


----------



## xxxtmatt_fran

Tim don't forget to add me on that list as well. LOL Just figured I would give you some trouble.

Dustin


----------



## xxxtmatt_fran

*This Is Kyle In Dustins Name*



airbourne TC3 said:


> sorry to let you guys know, but the wife said i do get to race saturday at hallsville and sun at columbia. i know jesse and kyle will hate to hear this, i promise to try to stay out of their way.
> 
> see ya at the track Tim


I love to hear that i get to hack you more and same with Austin and daddy!!!!!!


KYLE


----------



## xxxtmatt_fran

I know for sure that Jesse, Kyle, and myself will be there for sure. See everyone there. GET OUT OF BED AND TAKE SOME PILLS AND COME RACE!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Dustin


----------



## Robmaxx

Dad and I will be at hallsville tonight.


----------



## rcone4u2

ct is running sunday! whos in ? I will be there! later


----------



## KellyM

tfrahm said:


> Kelly -- No offense, but that's exactly why I suggested (about two weeks ago) that CT should post their schedule for the holidays... When there are days off and days on, it's easy for people to get bad information.


The new year will see an online race schedule.

Kelly


----------



## big daddy brad

i know this is not the right forum , but here gos all my onroad cars ,parts , tires are for sale i have a bunch of stuff you all have seen em e-mail if interested.....................thanx, [email protected]


----------



## tfrahm

Brad -- YIKES! -- Does this mean we won't be seeing you back at Thunder or...???


----------



## jake86

*S-roc*

Okay here we go. We will be open for Racing on Jan. 8th. doors will open at 10:00am and racing will start at 6:00. We have tables but bring your own chairs. We have not been able to get any chairs yet. We will run Oval and road course if we have more then 3 guys wanting to run onroad. If you have any questions you can give me a call at 417-881-4877.

Jason Jackson
http://www.geocities.com/s_roc_racing/ The web site has the map on how to get to the track.


----------



## xxxtmatt_fran

*Hallsville Racing*

Is anyone going racing tonight(wensday) for some cold racing under the lights??? Post if you are going to PLEASE.

Dustin


----------



## ITTony

Depends on the next couple of hours...weather wise that is.


----------



## JPhillippe

i AM pLANING ON bEING THERE DEPENDS ON THE wEATHER


----------



## confused

post if you are for sure or im out


----------



## ITTony

Not going...weather's getting too bad.


----------



## Schmitty

Who's Up For Sat. Night??? I'll Be There For Sure!!!!!!


----------



## BluesFan

If people post, I was considering going to Hallsville Sat. Night.


----------



## ITTony

I'll be there Saturday. Did anyone show up Wednesday?


----------



## xxxtmatt_fran

Not as far as I know Tony. I think everyone stayed home.


----------



## confused

*ILL BE THERE !!!!! :dude: *


----------



## airbourne TC3

im gonna find my way back there!!!!!!!!


----------



## RCTRAXER

I'll be there to whip up on Nick and to hack Jesse, to bad I only get to see him when he laps me. LOL


----------



## BluesFan

hmmmmmm.... them were fightin' words. Now I gotta come down to Hallsville tomorrow. Only problem is the snow that's coming down tonight. If it doesn't cause road problems for tomorrow, I'll more than likely make it down.


----------



## Schmitty

who all is going to hallsville wed? just curious to see if I should come up?


----------



## tfrahm

I should make it (truck and buggy)...


----------



## confused

you should come up.... you need the practice..LOL  :dude:


----------



## RCTRAXER

I'll be there for the last Wednesday on this track layout, that is if Jesse can get the tiller for Sunday, when we are planning to change the track to a new layout. If anybody is not doing anything on Sunday, they would be welcome to come up and help us work on the track.


----------



## BluesFan

Any quick drawing you can show us Gary of the new layout idea?


----------



## hankster

Since it's a new year maybe it's time to think about starting a new thread.


----------

